# Romance of the River Kingdoms II



## Dr Simon (Jun 24, 2010)

Continuing from the original thread

*The Romance of the River Kingdoms*
_From Dictionary.com:_
*ro·mance*
–noun
1. a novel or other prose narrative depicting heroic or marvelous deeds, pageantry, romantic exploits, etc., usually in a historical or imaginary setting.
2. the colorful world, life, or conditions depicted in such tales.
4. a baseless, made-up story, usually full of exaggeration or fanciful invention

OOC Thread
Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 24, 2010)

By the light of Growling Ape's staff the group heads down the tunnel. Ape and Mystal can tell that others have travelled to the right, where the tunnel slopes downwards, and the left, upward slope is untouched. 

So, right it is.

The tunnel (pipe?) continues for another few hundred yards before it becomes obvious that it opens out into a larger space. There is the faint odour of stale water, the flicker of firelight and the sound of voices. The speakers are talking in hushed tones, and there is a considerable echo as if the space where large and vaulted. The words are indistinguishable.

The tunnel emerges in the middle of a wall of cut stone, a drop into darkness below. It opens into a room filled with a scaffold of stone walkways and columns, that vanishes into darkness in all directions. A narrow wooden plank connects the end of your tunnel to the nearest walkway. About 100 ft. away is a small campfire with figures around it. You have spotted their light source, but they have also spotted yours and are scrambling to their feet and reaching for weapons.

[sblock=Picture]
The room is something like this. The second picture in terms of atmosphere, but the first gives a better idea of the architecture.











[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 24, 2010)

Any zombies or signs of those we've seen before?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

ooc: I'm here.

[sblock=ooc]
cast spells: light.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 25, 2010)

OOC: There are six of them, just as there were six who got away. At this distance and illumination you can't be sure if they are the same, or if any of them are undead (they all have their heads still).


----------



## strawhat (Jun 29, 2010)

"Are they your enemies?" asks Gold. Before anyone can reply he holds his hands to his chest and a substance that looks like gold glass forms over his his chest and legs. "Until we can tell it may be best to prepare ourselves."

(ooc)Activate Power: Inertial Armor; PP Spent:1


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 29, 2010)

"Well, we don't know exactly, but the count matches those that fled from us last time. I'll go and prepare an ambush, talk to them and see if we can get them to surrender. And spread out, we don't need another fireball!"

Mystal takes cover behind one of the pilars, blocking sight from those inside, climbs up a bit and all but dissapears into the shadows of the columns.

[sblock=Actions]
Move out about 20' from the party toward enemies and wait for the chance to drop behind them. If there is a bridge they could access to approach the party he comes above or under it unseen and waits for the chance to cut the ropes 
[/sblock]
Stealth (1d20+17=35)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2010)

Annika reaches into herself and finds the river of spirit flowing more strongly than ever. Flames wreathe her hands as she murmurs a spell, and the air around her shimmers and wavers with dry, baking heat. When she steps into a shalow puddle, the water steams where it touches her foot.

(Casting Shield)

She then heads into the room resolutely, watching to see if any of the bandits starts to cast a spell.

(Move in, spreading out from other party members.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape summons the power of the oak into his stuff again.

[sblock=ooc]
casting shilleagh

cast spells: light.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 1, 2010)

As the group moves into the room, the figures aroundt he fire stand up and draw weapons. All except one, who throws back his hood to reveal that the whole of the back of his skull is missing. His head is just an empty shell, but a pale yellow light glows from his eye sockets. He casts something to the ground and a dark spirit rises up, the darkness seems to coalesce to form it. Two of the figures act quickly, breaking away from the group and flitting between the pillars and shadows off to the right.

"We meet again, monkey-man," says the figure with the empty skull.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative order:
Enemy 2&3 - move.
Mystal
Brother Gold (B on map)
Annika
Enemy 4,5,6
Growling Ape (G on map)
Dark spirit (X on map)
Enemy 1

The bottom and left-hand side of the map marks the wall of the cistern, but it continues to the top and right. There are identical layers above and below, with about a forty foot drop down to water in the gaps between the walkways.

Edit for Neurotic: all the connecting walkways, apart from the plank from the tunnel, are stone, part of the overall construction.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2010)

(OOC - Just to try to kickstart things, we're waiting on Mystal and Brother Gold, in that order, in init right?)


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 12, 2010)

OOC: Sorry didn't realize I was the one holding things up.

Mystal, still hidden near the ceiling, moves toward two man that went into hiding.

OOC: Move 'east' 20' (just past that first pilar)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 12, 2010)

OOC: It doesn't matter too much of you post out of initiative order, saves waiting for the person in front. "X" on the map is the "dark spirit", by the way (think wraith-like).


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2010)

(OOC, it can save waiting...but sometimes people lower on the init chain will do things that events earlier cause to become obsolete. It's nice, therefore, to see what the faster folks want to do. That said, this game has been quiet for a long time.   )


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2010)

(ooc: I just wanted to wait until the enemies acted. Their actions will surely affect Ape's course of action.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 26, 2010)

I think we might safely conclude that we've lost strawhat/Brother Gold, in which case I'll get the game stirring again shortly.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 27, 2010)

OOC: Looking at the tactical map, there's not a lot to do yet, so:

Brother Gold moves forwards quickly and quietly, taking a position behind one of the pillars. Meanwhile, flashes of movement in the campfire light show that some of the other thugs are moving along a far walkway, heading towards the left of your group.

[sblock=OOC]
Single moves from Gold and the bad guys - everyone is playing cautious for now. Next up are Annika and Ape, then the remaining bad guys.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 27, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape concentrates to summon his most powerful magic. A ball lighning manifests on the empty skull man.

[sblock=ooc]
casting Ball lightning (Ref 15 for half damage, 3d6 electricity)

Ball lightning Rounds: 4/4.
cast spells: light, shilleagh.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 29, 2010)

Crackling blue light suddenly illuminates the further reaches of the cistern walkways as Ape's ball lightning flashes into being next to the half-headed leader of the gang. With a yelp, the undead creature leaps to one side, then scurries down the walkways, staff in hand. Off to the right, two of his followers draw closer, flitting between pillars.

The dark spirit glides silently towards you, drifting over the top if the gaps to the lower levels and simply passing through the pillars in its way; it takes a direct route, a fast-moving patch of deeper shadow amongst the shadows trown up by torch, campfire and lightning.

It passes by Mystal, who lurks hidden on the underside of the level above, sending a chill through the salsham'ai's body. It glides up to Annika, reaches out an arm made of pure darkness as if to administer a loving stroke.

There is a flash of fire as Annika's spiritual shield repels the creature's touch, and it recoils slightly.

[sblock=OOC]
Various movements, mainly.

Leader makes Reflex save against Ape's ball lightning.

Darkness spirit attempts touch attack against Annika, fails.

Mystal's Stealth beats its Perception by miles.

Next up:

Mystal
Gold.
Annika. I skipped Annika for expediency, so she's got an action from last round to complete as well
Thugs 4,5,6
Ape
Dark Spirit
Thug Leader
Thugs 2,3
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 30, 2010)

See this thread


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2010)

(Argh!)

On seeing the evil spirit a pale flame-like aura appears around Annika, and her fingers smolder and spark as she weaves them in a complex gesture and speaks the siblant tongue of spirits to call on her magic. A ghostly mantle of flaming feathers settles around her shoulders, and a pair of feathers fly out from it. Though the spirit is ephemeral, the feathers seem to strike it with the same force they strike material objects...perhaps being spirit themselves, they can touch such things.

As it approaches Annika to retaliate she backs up and sends another wave of the strange magic missiles wafting its way!

(Magic Missile, 1st rnd: 8 dmg)
(Magic Missile, this rnd: 9 dmg)
Roll Lookup

(sorry for being a flake!)


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 14, 2010)

NP, Shayuri.

Mystal observes the spirit of shadow thinking whether to attack and reveal himself and whether his powers can affect such being.

OOC: since I don't see 2 and 3 being close, DrSimon would you rule that shadow strike or sapphire nightmare blade can affect the spirit? One produces second shadowy blade which gives him second roll to hit and cold damage if both hit; nightmare blade(s) are mental discipline and have damage equal to concentration roll. Fluff describes it as mental attack, but it's weapon power. I can live with miss chance, I'd just like to know whether concentration applies (including Focused Attack)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 15, 2010)

OOC: I don't have BO9S handy at the moment to review the powers but, if it's explicitly stated to be a Force effect or one that can affect incorporeal creatures then, yes, otherwise it will be subject to the usual miss chance. up to you unless you want to wait until tomorrow when I can check in more detail.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 15, 2010)

[sblock=DrSimon]
Doesn't say anything but being supernatural ability. Therefore:
use shadow strike technique - it creates shadowy double of the weapon and both weapons attack. Roll d20 twice: if any one hits, attack hits; if both hit attack deals extra 1d6 cold damage (irrelevant to undead); point of this is to have TWO miss chance rolls on double hit 
[/sblock]

Mystal focuses his will and punishes the spirit by piercing it's ephemeral form from above. From the shadows appears another blade just like his and it attacks the monster too. Immediately after the attack Mystal moves behind the pilar so he's hidden once again.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 16, 2010)

Mystal swings across from the level above and stabs at the dark spirit with his rapier. A twin blade of white energy slides into the creature's substance at the same time. It recoils slightly, then again as Annika's celestial fire burns away some of its darkness.

Gold moves up beside Mystal and utters a word of power that reverberates around the columns. One of the men approaching from the right clutches his head and staggers behind a pillar.

Meanwhile, shadowy figures to the left flit between the pillars, approaching ever closer.

[sblock=OOC]
I've had a look at the combat maneuvres now. Shadow Blade is an odd one - will work as I've done it here, I think. If both hit you get an extra 1d6 cold, if one hits you get just the weapon damage, I think it's reasonable to roll a miss chance for both attacks if both hit. Note that not all undead are immune to cold.... As for sapphire nightmare blade, that modifies damage but not attack; it's not dissimilar to Focussed Strike, and I'd rule that you can't combine the two: either you concentrate on the sapphire nightmare blade maneuvre or on focussing, you can't combine both same as you can't cast moret han one spell at once (usually). 

As for whether the extra damage from either sapphire nightmare blade or Focussed Strike would affect an undead, I'm going to say that it does. It's not precision damage (ie sneak attack) as such, more putting your own energy into to attack.


Anyway, rolls for the above:

Mystal attack 1d20+9=22, 1d20+9=14. Damage 1d4-1=1 plus 1d6=6 cold.

Second MM from Annika subject to AoO, Concentration check 10+7=17, success.
(Note that Concentration has been fiddled with a lot in PF. Its now caster level plus ability bonus, and the DC is 15 plus _twice_ the spell level). Took me a while to look all that up!

Gold moves and does a mind blast at #2. 1d10=2 damage, fails to save.

4,5 and 6 move closer.

Next up:
Ape
Dark Spirit
1
2,3
[sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 16, 2010)

IGNORE

You forgot focused... I see, he had to move more the 5'.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

ooc: I want to use a move action to move my ball lightning. Is it the blue B on the map? Which is the dark spirit?


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 16, 2010)

OOC: Ball lightning is blue circle (Blue "B" is Brother Gold). Dark Spirit is the black X. (Orange circle is the campfire)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape concentrates and moves his summoned lighning ball.

[sblock=ooc]
move: moving Ball lightning (Ref 15 for half damage, 3d6 electricity) to hit enemies 4, 6 and 5 if possible, I have problems counting the squares on the map.
standard: delay for attack, if enemy enters adjacent square.

Ball lightning Rounds: 3/4.
cast spells: light, shilleagh.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 17, 2010)

sblocks DON'T WORK FOR THE TIME BEING. DON'T USE THEM if possible


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

Neurotic said:


> sblocks DON'T WORK FOR THE TIME BEING. DON'T USE THEM if possible



ooc: You can read them by quoting them. It isn't practicable to post my whole quick sheet without sblock every time.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 17, 2010)

The thug approaching from the east of Gold throws a small vial at him. Although it bounces back off his psychic shield, the vial bursts at his feet with a puff of dark smoke. Gold clutches at his head and whilst he is incapacitated the two to his north rush him with clubs. Both hit, but while one is blocked by his psychic shield, the other lands a solid blow to Gold's shoulder.

Ape brings his lightning ball up behind the thug who threw the vial,. He turns to notice it at the last moment, tries to sidestep but is caught by a lance of crackling energy. With a faint cry he collapses to the floor.

The dark spirit ignores Annika, turning to reach out an ethereal arm at Mystal. The salsham'ai feels a chill to the marrow of his bones as the dark energy feeds on his life force. Then, silently, the creature drops down through the walkway.

The leader darts from pillar to pillar, making his way past the melee surrounding Gold, to a position north of Ape. The remaining two thugs, to the east, hold position behind their respective pillars.

[sblock=OOC]
Correction to earlier post - I guess Annika taking a step back is a 5ft. step, thus no AoO from the dark spirit (though it missed anyway).

#4 thrown touch attack vs. Gold, hits. Fort save from Gold 6+3=9, fail. 
#5 charge Gold, miss.
#6 charge Gold, hit for 5 damage.

Ape move lighting ball against #4 for 3d6=8 damage. Makes Reflex save but still enough to put him down.

Dark Spirit touch attack vs. Mystal, makes it for 3 damage. Fort save by Mystal 11+2=13, fails. Mystal suffers 1 Con drain (which also costs him 5 points of Health - the Con loss and 4x+1 bonus). Spirit then takes 5 ft. step straight down.

#1 double move.
#2,#3, no move. Ready action?

Round again:
Mystal
Gold
Annika
#5, #6
Ape
Dark Spirit
#1
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 17, 2010)

Map?
Hit the spirit with Fire Riposte (melee touch attack, 4d6 fire damage)


Swordsage recoils and in his former position stays fiery double for barest of moments as it reaches into the spirit and then fades away.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 17, 2010)

The fiery sword plunges into the insubstantial body of the dark spirit and burns it away. With a wail, the creature shreds into tatters as it drifts through the floor.

[sblock=OOC]
My campaign notes are in different place to my graphics program. Map updated (and I've had to change some actions slightly too).

Melee touch attack 10+9=19, hit for 4d6=17 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2010)

Annika gives the swordsman a grateful look, then advances resolutely to the east. Flame twines around her arms as she lifts a hand, then spews out in a narrow torrent towards one of the more mortal guardians of this place... However the stream of flame is hard to control; it pushes back at her, forcing her to hold onto her own arm as the recoil tries to shove it off target. As a result, the firey lance scorches the floor and walls, but fails to connect with the true enemy, much to Annika's chagrin!

(Moving to 30' of #2 and using Elemental Ray. Horrifyingly, I rolled a 3 to hit, so it's a clean miss, even for a touch attack. I'm telling you, Invisible Castle just seems to skew low.   (^_^))

Roll Lookup


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 29, 2010)

Mystal steps toward the melee, his small form sliding over uneven stone as he focuses his concentration upon single precise strike. Preternatural concentration it seems, as his blade flashes with sapphire color toward the thug.

[sblock=Actions] move in melee adjacent to #5 (who's B?), attack with Sapphire Nightmare Blade:
concentration: +10
attack: +9 1d4-1/18-20

1st: concentration check versus #5 AC. If succeeded, attack deals extra 1d6 damage and the target is flat footed. If it is NOT successful, attack suffers -2 to hit and deals normal damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Maneuvers]
Readied Maneuvers:
Shadow Jaunt
Shadow Strike Technique
Fire reposte
Sapphire Nightmare Blade
Stone bones
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 31, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
"B" on the map is Brother Gold (remember him?). Couldn't use "G" as I'm already using that for Growling Ape, although guess I could have used G and A.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2010)

ooc: I will wait for 5 & 6 before posting my action.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 31, 2010)

A is Annika. I surmised as much for the letters and acted accordingly, just wanted to check so I don't put myself between bad guys.

I edited readied maneuvers to reflect the fact I used Sapphire Blade.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 3, 2010)

Mystal and Brother Gold swap places, the salsham'ai stepping forwards as the yana mystic steps back. Mystal focuses on his foe and his rapier darts forwards in a single precise strike, but the damage is little more than a pin prick.

Gold raises his hand and a spray of crystal shards shoots forth, lacerating the two men before him and they fall back onto the walkway, bleeding from a thousand cuts.

[sblock=OOC]
Mystal Mar Concentration 16+10=26, success. Attack 14+9=23, success vs #5. Damage 1d4-1+1d6= ... 1

Brother Gold uses swarm of crystals on #4 and #4, 3d4 damage =7.

#4,#5 and #6 are all down.

Ape: delaying, is up next.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape still concentrates at moving his summoned lighning ball.

[sblock=ooc]
move: moving Ball lightning (Ref 15 for half damage, 3d6 electricity) to hit enemy 3. Where is it now on the map? The move action last round took place before the delay.
standard: delay for attack, if enemy enters adjacent square.

Ball lightning Rounds: 2/4.
cast spells: light, shilleagh.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 8, 2010)

As Ape's ball lightning rolls up behind him, the lurking figure of #3 looks around in alarm before the lightning zaps him and he falls motionless onto the walkway.

Seeing his henchmen summararily removed, the leader gives a hiss of annoyance. 

"Another time, monkey man," he says and jumps into one of the gaps between the walkways. There is a splash from the darkness below.

His last remaining henchman turns and runs into the shadows (right 90 ft. on the map)

[sblock=OOC]
Ape ball lightning 3d6=7 damage, #3 failed Reflex save.

#1 has jumped into the water at the bottom of the cistern, #2 is running eastwards. You can pursue either if you wish. All the others are down; dead or not you can't tell without closer inspection.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"Don't get into the water!" Ape calls just before the ball of electricity hits the fluid.

[sblock=ooc]
Don't know if this works, it relies a bit of science and conductivity of water, but Ape tries to hit the leader this way indirectly.

Ball lightning Rounds: 1/4.
cast spells: light, shilleagh.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 8, 2010)

OOC: you could try purifying water 

Mystal takes a deep breath and relaxes.

OOC: recovering maneuvers


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 9, 2010)

The ball lightning drops down to the surface of the water, where it bobs, electrical energy crackling over the dark surface of the sump. If it has affected the leader, you cannot tell. Nothing floats to the surface and the only sign of him are the ripples where he leaped in. Meanwhile, the footsteps of the remaining henchman fade but still echo as he vanishes into the darkness of the further parts of the great cistern.

There is a faint noise from the plank that leads back into the tunnel. Shakou has arrived.

[sblock=OOC]
Ball lightning damage 3d6=7, but to what effect?

On the map: blue circle is ball lightning, orange is the campfire. Faded enemies (as numbers) are those who are down, status unknown.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 13, 2010)

Shakou had run into an old friend, Gengoro, who was still skulking around Cormondal. Her fellow nai-nek-chai tried to persuade her to give up "this hero business" and come away with him again to their old life of scamming the humans. Well, it was something to consider but she'd found herself returning the Vashti, only to find that her new companions had set off in pursuit of the surviving Paper Lantern gang without her.

It was an easy matter to track them down, first following the Vashti's instructions and then, in tiger form, to trace their scent through the cellar of an abandoned house and into some kind of abandoned sewer or aqueduct. 

The task became even easier when her acute feline hearing picked up sounds of battle ahead, and flashes of fire and lightning. She arrived at the end of the tunnel to find a vast cistern, criss-crossed with multiple levels of stone walkways. Her companions were not far away, at least Ape, Annika and Mystal plus a bald man whom she didn't recognise. Whatever fighting there had been was over; several men lay motionless or moaning on the floor. All but one, running as fast as he could off to the right.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2010)

Annika scowls and runs after the fleeing man, hoping to get line of sight to him before he can escape entirely, and warn the others!


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 13, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Annika scowls and runs after the fleeing man, hoping to get line of sight to him before he can escape entirely, and warn the others!




What others?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

 Ape ceases to concentrate on the lightning ball and follows Annika as fast as he can.

[sblock=ooc]


cast spells: light, shilleagh.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Sep 13, 2010)

Shakou saw the man running and sprinted forth, ready to pounce the man, seeking to sink her claws into his flesh and place her fangs on his throat to dissuade further attempts at flight.

[Not sure if Shakou has the speed to catch the man on a charge, if not, run to close distance so she can charge next round.]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 14, 2010)

Mystal frowns at the lack of agreement and headlong rush into the unknown. His short stature would prevent him from keeping up, but he can at least somewhat reduce the distance. He flickers into the shadows and steps out right atop of Shakou, grabbing her fur with one arm and legs.

"Hello Tigress, care for a ride?" - he grins, but is ready to let go if she indicates disagreement.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 14, 2010)

OOC: I'll wait for Shakou's reaction to being ridden by Mystal before posting results. Mystal and his gear put Shakou at a Medium load, meaning that her base speed is 30 ft. (tiger form) and she can still run at x4.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 17, 2010)

Shakou didn't move to shake him off, not speaking as she was busy chasing the man down.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 17, 2010)

The escaping thug runs along the dark walkways with relative ease, and when he glances over his shoulder to see that he is being followed he starts to ducks and weave amongst the columns, zig-zagging through the intersecting walkways.

Shakou, with Mystal clinging to her back, is gaining on the man the fastest, followed closely by Ape. Annika and Gold bring up the rear, the yana mystic delayed by checking the fallen opponents. 

Thus, Annika is able to act with a long-range spell first, before the others catch up with the escapee.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2010)

Mystal waits for the moment Shakou closes to within 40' of the fleeing man and then steps through shadows directly in front of him, bracing for the impact as bigger man stumbles over him.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 18, 2010)

Shakou charged after the man, prepared to pounce and pin him down if possible, making surrender possible.

[OOC: Charge with kittyness.  Believe if Shakou's coming from behind and Mystal is in front, it'll be flanking which means 5 sneak attacks.  ]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2010)

Annika lets loose with the longest range spell she knows...the only one capable of reaching out that far. A pair of feathers burning with ghostly fire spin from her fingers and pursue the fleeing cultist with almost leisurely disdain of his running. However they waft and seem to take detours, they're still more than fast enough to catch him.

(Magic Missile for 2d4+2)


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 20, 2010)

The fleeing thug is briefly illuminated by the flash of fire from Annika's spell. He cries out in pain, stumbles, and Mystal Marr appears right in front of him. The salshama'i just has time to tell from the man's decaying, slightly phosphorescent skin that this must be one of the undead ones before the man, with a look of surprise on his dead face, trips over the salsham'ai and falls off the edge of the walkway into the water below.

[sblock=OOC]
Annika magic missile 2d4+2=5

Mystal: there's no direct rule that seemed to apply, but when in doubt CMB 17+1=18 vs. his CMD wins. There was a chance that he'd take Mystal with him, so CMB 13 fails to overcome Mystal's.

No damage taken to either side, but the undead creature is now down in the water below.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 20, 2010)

OOC: well, that wasn't my intention  now Mystal is dissapointed, I believed he'll fall in the direction in which he ran, since he cannot drown he's effectively out of our hands now 

Does one of you casters has summoning spell to get him while in water?


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 24, 2010)

OOC: The water is about 30 ft. down, and although you can hear splashing the undead thug has concealment.

Shakou arrives right on top of Mystal, then Ape and Annika arrive a few seconds later. Gold is still some way back, so any currently playing characters can now act.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 24, 2010)

"Well, that's that then? Can we track them somehow through the water? Let's explore this tomb, maybe there is something that will point us in right direction."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"I can track, but not underwater. And any animal I would summon would not know it should bring him back up. We have to wait for another opportunity. _As one portal closes, another opens up._" Ape says, a bit frustrated the undead escaped them.

[sblock=ooc]


cast spells: light, shilleagh.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 28, 2010)

Gold arrives and reports that two of the fallen men were just walking corpses, now destroyed, but two were young men.

"They are still alive, but I'm not sure for how long," he says. "I'm sorry, I'm not really a healer."

Exploration reveal the cistern to be a huge area, probably taking up about a quarter of the area of Cormondal. At some sections there are steps leading between the vertical levels, and along two of the walls (north and west) are tunnels/pipes like the one you came down. Several of them have planks placed across between their openings and the walkways. In the middle of the eastern side is a wide staircase that leads up to a set of barred gates of wrought iron, beyond you can see one of the more derelict parts of Cormondal (Local Knowledge: looks like outside the Old Barracks, which is now a slum/flea market).

[sblock=OOC]
You may not remember, as it was a few years ago in real-time, but Ape and Annika have the Mark of the River Spirits, which will impart either water breathing or fire resistance 5, one use only.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2010)

"There's no telling which way that last one went now," Annika says angrily. "He could have gone out one of those pipes, or out the gate here.". 

She sighs and looks out through the gate at the slums beyond.

"Maybe if we ask around, we can find out where these creatures are coming from though. Someone, somewhere, must have seen something."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2010)

"I'm feeling a bit weak in spirit from that shadow's touch. Can you spirit people do something about that?"


----------



## Theroc (Oct 3, 2010)

"Looks like I was a little late to the party..."  Shakou commented, not relishing the idea of swimming after the creature.  Luckily, the party did not push the idea.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)



Dr Simon said:


> ...
> 
> "They are still alive, but I'm not sure for how long," he says. "I'm sorry, I'm not really a healer."
> 
> ...




Ape quickly moves to the injured men, using his spirit magic to stabilize them.




Neurotic said:


> "I'm feeling a bit weak in spirit from that shadow's touch. Can you spirit people do something about that?"




"Sorry, I can only mend normal wounds to a body."

[sblock=ooc]

casting 2x Stabilize

active spells: light.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 6, 2010)

*Making Enquiries*

For the rest of the day, and much of the next, you try to find out more details about the undead and the paper lantern gang. Nobody in the Old Barracks claims to have seen them, saying that the gates to the old cistern have been shut for years. Indeed the gates are rusted, locked with an equally rusty chain and don't seem to be usable. Most acticity by the gang was around the Shading Willow Court area, at least in terms of where they menaced the locals. The people you speak to who know members of the gang have little good to say about them - apparently most of them were local youths with a bad reputation long before they started dealing with bad spirits. This is one point that produces puzzled reactions - none of them have ever shown any magical ability, so they must have fallen in with a _tabusami_ sorcerer somewhere along the line. Where he or she might be, no-one knows but there is loads of wild speculation.

The two injured men are taken to the narvinda, to join the growing list of refugees, wounded and monsters who are taking up residence (at least two previous gang members and the two wild girls). It is lucky that the narvinda is a sprawling complex of a former magisterial residence, with buildings up to three storeys high surrounding several gardened courtyards. Sister Herbalist gives Mystal Mar a medicinal compound to drink to cure the effects of the daark spirit. He's sure the sour-faced woman makes it foul-tasting on purpose, but it works.

Growling Ape finds tracks in many of the cistern inlet pipes, and further exploration shows that there are lots of other hidden entrances from these pipes into the cellars of abandoned buildings across Cormondal - at least eight including the other buildings that the thugs fled to after being routed at Shading Willow. The cistern gives them hidden access to anywhere in Cormondal, beneath the ground. Although some of these buildings show signs that they have been used as sqauts, none are occupied.

There is only one exit from the cistern complex that leads somewhere other than a run-down, empty building. It leads up into an ornate building at the edge of a formal garden - an eyecatcher, folly or summer house in a hidden corner of the ornamental gardens of a wealthy citizen. 

[sblock=ooc]
Mystal is healed of his Con damage. It is now they after the cistern fight, so all spells etc. are restored.

It is now the day of the Laburnum Festival, where the characters are invited to join the Vashti at an evening reception at Magister Ten's residence.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 6, 2010)

"It seems we'll have to delay further investigation. We need to attend that terrible event and without paladin. Should we warn Vaashti about that garden? And it's owner?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> ...
> [sblock=ooc]
> Mystal is healed of his Con damage. It is now they after the cistern fight, so all spells etc. are restored.
> 
> ...



[sblock=ooc]
This Magister Ten isn't the owner of the suspicious garden, is he?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 6, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> This Magister Ten isn't the owner of the suspicious garden, is he?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
When you calculate where the above-ground location must be compared to the underground access ...  yes.

The Magister's domicile is on a promontory at the north-west corner of town, where the Leng and Anhoi rivers meet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)



Neurotic said:


> "It seems we'll have to  delay further investigation. We need to attend that terrible event and  without paladin. Should we warn Vaashti about that garden? And it's  owner?"




"As the owner seems to be our gracious host, we should be at least very careful, if we not outright warn the Vashti." Ape suggests.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2010)

Annika looks at Ape sharply. "Not warn the Vashti? Not? How can we not? This could be a trap we're being invited into! In fact, it almost has to be! Whoever's behind all this knows who we are, and it's common knowledge we're staying with the Vashti."

"Maybe we should make an unannounced visit, just to see if we can glimpse his plans."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 11, 2010)

"I don't think we'd be let in unnounced, unless you're proposing we two go in unnoticed. And we need to warn Vaashti at least to let her know our suspicions not to acuse The Magister."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 11, 2010)

"Perhaps it's just paranoia, but are we certain the Vashti is wholly uninvolved?  I generally find laying out suspicions of that sort without any form of proof tends to end badly for those laying them out... if someone overhears us telling the Vashti..."  Shakou let the sentence drop, leaving the remainder to their imagination as she looked about, sniffing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"No proof? I can show anyone the tunnel. And they lead to this man's garden. It is not a suspicion but a fact. Let the Vashti come to her own conclusions.

And I trust her." Ape states.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 17, 2010)

"I don't know her enough personally, but one of my people trusted her. Adn besides, if we cannot trust her with such information, who can we? We cannot do everything by ourselves. She should know in advance so she can take steps to abolish us from any responsibility in the eyes of others."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2010)

Annika's eyes flash angrily.

"I trust the Vashti," she says flatly. "If you trust _me_, then you will trust _her_. And we must fill her in on everything we've seen and learned. Her wisdom will guide us."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 18, 2010)

"Then all we need to do is ensure none save the Vashti hears our story..."  Shakou said simply, shrugging her feline shoulders.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 18, 2010)

*Later, at the narvinda...
*

"You're sure of this?" asks the Vashti. She gets up and paces across her office and back. "Well... It would be a grave insult not to turn up to the Magister's party, and I don't think we should accuse him outright. Perhaps this is just some coincidence?

"Either way, it might be a good opportunity to find out more. Somebody is supplying this gang with magic, magical creatures and drugs, and that takes more money than any of them are likely to have. But the Magister? He's been in charge of Cormondal for years, I can't imagine that...

"I will trust your judgement, but you'll have to take care. Try not to start any fights, not that they'll let you take weapons in with you anyway. We've got about two hours to get ready."

[sblock=OOC]
Since several days have passed since the last fight, you are all at full health and magic capability. Those of you who prepare spells or ready maneuvres need to do so. Let me know any other preparations you want to take as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 29, 2010)

OOC Bump.

Let me know if you want to prepare any spells, concealed weapons etc. for the upcoming social event, otherwise I will procede next Monday.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 29, 2010)

Could I sneak in and smuggle some weapons in there to be ready? And Mystal finds some character (maybe with Shakouo help) to disguise his rapier as walking stick (bamboo or otherwise)


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC Bump.
> 
> Let me know if you want to prepare any spells, concealed weapons etc. for the upcoming social event, otherwise I will procede next Monday.












*OOC:*


Ape doesn't need to prepare his spells and I hope he can just walk in with his stick.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2010)

Annika goes out and buys significantly nicer clothes than she normally wears; a long red dress that followed the shape of her body, but with its high collar and long, narrow skirt that was slitted for ease of movement, it showed very little actual skin. The surface of the garment was studded with tiny red sequins, making it seem to ripple like dragonskin as she moved. Her lengthy orange-red tresses she tied into a simple tail that flowed to and fro behind her.

She hid no weapons on her person. Tonight she would be all the weapon she needed.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
No problem for Mystal to sneak in a cache of weapons, although reviewing the characters no-one really needs much. Shakou can help disguise Mystal's rapier as a bamboo staff, again no problem.

I'm assuming that Ape, Mystal, Annika and Shakou are the characters going to the party.
[/sblock]

The Magister's residence is a fine building set amidst a walled compound on a promontory in the northwest corner of town, where the Leng and Anhoi rivers meet. The residence has some fine river frontage and its own private bathing steps, landing stage and roofed balcony over the Leng River.

The place has been lavishly decorated for the Laburnum Festival, with festoons of yellow flowers hanging everywhere. A salsham'ai band plays music for charo and stone-chimes whilst servants circulate with drinks and food.

The Vashti has dressed in simple but elegant white robes, with her hair worn up. She has managed to look stylish without looking like she cares about style. She leads you to meet Magister Ten, a white-haired Anhoine man looking more like a friendly uncle than the leader of the town (and suspected patron of underworld gangs).

"Ah, our young Vashti," he says as you approach. "My condolences on the loss of your great aunt, she was a fine example to us all."

The Vashti bows politely. "Thank you Magister. Your invitation was a little vague concerning my guests, so we were a little self-selecting. May I present Mistress Annika, Mistress Shakou, Master Growling Ape and Master Mystal. They are currently helping the _narvinda_ with a few, er, secular matters."

"A pleasure to meet you all. I'm hearing some strange tales of your deeds, I must say. Peace treaties with wolves, fighting off gangs of wayward youths, heading into the depths of Kumo Forest. It would be an honour to hear more of your exploits. Tell me, is any of it true?" The Magister gives a sly but friendly smile, the kind that says _"go on, you can let me in one the joke."_


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 5, 2010)

Mystal frowns at salsham'ai performing and avoids contact with them. The Magister's smile doesn't help and after short nod and shallow bow at the introductions he hides among bigger companions.

OOC: We need poeple person, somebody who can serve as party's erm...front end? Representative?

[sblock=Maneuvers selected]
Active Stance: Flame's blessing

Readied Maneuvers:
Shadow Jaunt
Counter Charge <-- this replaces Shadow strike technique
Fire reposte
Clever Positioning <-- this replaces Drain of Vitality
Stone bones
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2010)

Annika steps forward and bows. In a neutrally pleasant tone she answers, "We would be honored to share our adventures with you, Magister. As for the truth of the tales, that is hard for me to judge without having heard those tales. But what we tell you will be true, if you wish to hear it."
(Annika has a good Cha and some Bluff...she may be our de facto Face )


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 7, 2010)

"Wonderful," says the Magister. A servant passes by and the Magister calls her over to the group. "Won't you try some sickle root?" he says, gesturing to the tray of sliced tuber that the servant is carrying. "I've had them specially imported from Fon. Well, anyway, one story that I've heard was that you brought back a couple of wild children from Kumo Forest. A strange find indeed. So tell me, Mistress Annika, is this true?" the magister asks with a touch of mock innocence. The Vashti looks uncomfortable.

[sblock=OOC]
Some Sense Motive checkss rolled for all. Note that although I don't announce the numerical results I will alter the descriptive text according to how successful (or not) your characters are.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Standing in his simple gloves, Ape just grins at the Magister, combining the look of a grinning monkey and the face of a very simple minded man.

[sblock=ooc]

Does Ape recognizes the plant? He doesn't want to eat a drug or something.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 8, 2010)

[sblock=Growling Ape]
Ape knows and recognises sickle root, a rare plant found only on the islands of Fon and eaten as a delicacy - it's harmless. He also knows that _yaama_ drug comes from the same plant (from the flowers) - both the legal golden _yaama_ and the illegal black _yaama_.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2010)

Annika shrugs, brushing off the notion that it was 'strange.'

"There were a pair of orphans, living as best they could in the jungle," she replies. "They needed care, and a home. The Vashti agreed to shelter them, as she might do for any child who has no one else in the world. So it is true, yes...though I have not heard what strangenesses color the accounts one may hear of it."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 11, 2010)

"A truly charitable act," says the Magister with a poilte bow towards the Vashti. "You do a credit to your position, Vashti. I had heard that the girls were possessed by evil spirits, but I suppose this is just hearsay. I'm sure the Vashti would never condone anything as irresponsible as bringing evil spirits into the town."

"I would say that there is a big difference between helping an innocent child who is the victim of malice, and the deliberate raising of Netherworld creatures, wouldn't you, Magister?" asks the Vashti blandly.

"Forgive me, Vashti, I am just a humble servant of the law," replies the Magister.

A clerk approaches the Magister and mutters something to him. Just before he leaves he gives a brief nod of recognition to Growling Ape and Annika, who recognise him as the clerk who officiated at the Vashti's funeral. The Magister dismisses him, but he is quickly replaced by a tall woman in an expensive _lashong_ robe.

"Are you going to introduce me, Magister?" she asks in a rich voice.

"Mistress Kumika Feloung, of the Merchants League," says the Magister. "I'd like you to meet our young Vashti, Aru Leng, and her guests, a Mistress Annika, Mistress Shakou, Master Grolwing Ape and Master.. where did he go? Ah, Master Mystal Mar."

"Honoured," says Kumika. "Are you the ones who visited the mines at Tigerskin Gorge recently? I was hoping to meet you to discuss a business proposition."

OOC: Rolled some Perception and Sense Motive checks, results below.
[sblock=Growling Ape]
Ape is able to overhear the clerk say _"Will you excuse me Magister? There is something I must attend to."_
Shortly afterwards he feels hostile eyes glaring at him, and feels a sudden inexplicable surge of anger that he manages to fight down. Someone or something in the room is trying to influence him.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mystal]
Mystal is able to overhear the clerk say _"Will you excuse me Magister? There is something I must attend to."_
Unobserved, Mystal is able to assess the Magister more closely than the others. Although the Magister comes across as if he knows more than he is saying, there is something else about his manner, something slightly false and unnatural, as if he is under the influence of someone else.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 11, 2010)

Mystal uses the question targeted at his fellows to slip back again and whispers, VERY careful not be overheard, to Vashti (using Ape's back if needed to get higher or motioning her shortly down) .

"You know him better then I do, but I think he's possessed or magicked somehow. He's not himself anyhow. I sense wrongness about him."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2010)

The Vashti gives Mystal a slight nod to show that she's heard, but doesn't look down at the salsham'ai, and keeps her expression neutral.

[sblock=Annika]
Annika feels a brief flash of inexplicable anger, then it passes.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2010)

Annika's eyes widen slightly, and she has to work to keep a straight face.

_Magic!_

She closed her eyes for a moment, concentrating to heighten her sensitivity to the spirit realms of sorcery, then opened them again and scanned the crowds, hoping to catch someone red-handed.

(Casting Detect Magic. Since it is a cantrip, it's cast as a Spell-Like Ability, so no verbal or somatic components are needed.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 17, 2010)

[sblock=Annika]
Annika scans the room. The Magister and the woman from the Merchant's League have spells on them; an abjuration spell in the case of Mistress Kumiko but Annika isn't sure what is on the Magister. 

However, what is more interesting is the presence of some kind of spirit creature, like a large rat with blood-red fur and an ugly humanoid face. It swims through the air like an otter, and, as Annika watches, lands delicately on Shakou's head - and vanishes! Annika doesn't know enough spirit-lore to recognise what kind of creature it is.
[/sblock]

Shakou's face suddenly twists in anger as she draws a hidden dagger and stabs it into the Vashti's back in one swift movement. The Vashti drops to her knees with a look of surprise. Somebody drops a glass and it shatters on the floor. Magister Ten and Mistress Kumiko step back from Shakou with a look of horror on their faces.

[sblock=OOC]
Surprise round where only Shakou and Annika can act.

Shakou gets initiative and attacks the Vashti, as above.

Next, Annika.

The rest of you can roll initiative if you like and I'll roll for any who haven't when I next resolve actions.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 17, 2010)

Mystal quickly drops by the Vashti and stabilizes her, pushing some of his own energy into her.

Init; Stabilization check; damage healed (1d20+9=22, 1d20+8=26, 1d6=1)

OOC: Healing hands trick (Heal +8) if she's dying and stabilizes he heals 1d6 hitpoints of damage to her


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2010)

"An evil spirit has taken him!" Annika says sharply, "Everyone keep back!"

(OOC - I thought I had Protection from Evil, but it seems I haven't taken it yet after all...oops! Did we have any spirit-effecting magic items?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 30, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape conjures the spirit magic of his tortoise shell token, trying to rid Shakou of spirit influence.

[sblock=ooc]

Casting Protection from Spirits on Shakou. Should give her another save with a +2 morale bonus.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 30, 2010)

OOC: Shakou's a she.  I had a check back through my notes; you have a tortoiseshell token that is, in game terms, a scroll of _protection from spirits_.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 1, 2010)

OOC: Made the changes. But Ape can also cast the spell himself, thanks to the spirit domain.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 1, 2010)

Mayhem erupts.  Magister Ten and Mistress Kumiko stand transfixed by amazement. From the corners of the room, guards begin to move forwards, other party guests stare or flee, according to their disposition.

Mystal bends to treat the Vashti. She is badly cut, but conscious, and Mystal manages to stop the bleeding for the moment. Ape's spell seems to have no effect on Shakou as she advances, and unnatural snarl on her face and the Vashti's blood splattered on her clothes. For a moment she contemplates her comrade in arms, then lunges at Mistress Kumiko of the Merchants League, slicing her arm badly.

[sblock=OOC]
Actions as above conducted. The Vashti is now on 1hp.
Shakou rolls a 1 on her renewed Will save, so no effect from Ape's spell.
Shakou attacks Kumiko with dagger, 13+3=16, hit for 1d4=3 damage.

Initiative count:

Annika
Mystal
Ape
Shakou
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 1, 2010)

ooc: Gives the spell a new save each time cast, or will further casting have no effect?


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 1, 2010)

OOC: I think each new casting will grant a new save - I see no evidence against that. Note that the spell doesn't expel hostile spirits, only grants the recipient the chance to resist control.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2010)

"No!" Annika cries as Shakou attacks another unarmed civilian. "I will be your foe, if that's all you want!"

Ghostly flames ripple along the sorceresses arms and shoulders as she lifts her hands and projects a blast of fire at the raging tiger-woman!


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 1, 2010)

OOC: Could we get a quick map? I want to attack with touch attack that will position her away from innocents and as much in the middle of the party as possible before killing her


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 1, 2010)

Shakou ducks Annika's ray of fire, which shoots past the ear of a startled looking Magister Ten and burns a hole in one of his wall-hangings.

[sblock=OOC]
10's a miss, Shakou has an AC of 13 for touch and non-touch (no armour, good Dex). 

I took the liberty of moving Annika a 5 ft. step away from Shakou (as you were all bunched together) to avoid an AoO.

Hopefully you are all clear on the map, PCs are initial letter in speech colour, as is the Vashti. Magister Ten and Mistress Kumiko are pink 'M' and 'K', pink 'X's are other partygoers and staff (we can assume more outside the room), and blue 'X's are guards, in shiny breastplate and armed with sword and spear.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2010)

"Someone grab her!" Annika calls. "But don't kill her! I saw some kind of...rat spirit possess her! She's not in control of herself!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 6, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape conjures the spirit magic of his own, protecting himself.

[sblock=ooc]

Casting Protection from Spirits on himself.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 6, 2010)

Mystal tumbles past Shakou toward Annika and coming up on his feet pokes at Shakou's calves with his stick, disbalancing her. He grabs her with his free hand and pulls with all his weight and she stumbles.

"Ape, grab her, don't cast, it doesn't work."

[sblock=actions]
Move: tumble two squares north (acrobatics +11)
Standard: melee attack +9; 1d4-1/18-20/x2; on hit shakou needs to make Reflex DC 16 or swap positions with Mystal (sorry Shayuri, it's the only way I can make her not adjacent to VIPs)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 6, 2010)

Mystal moves in, swinging Shakou around into the space beside Annika. Abruptly Shakou morphs into her Fnoi-tiger form and jinks past Annika, darting out of the door onto the walkway around atop the walls of the Magister's house.

[sblock=OOC]
Mystal's Acrobatics check 19+11=30, success
Touch attack 9+9=18, hits.
Shakou fails her Reflex save.

Shakou transforms into tiger form
Acrobatics check to move through Annika's space without AoO fails.

Initiative:
Annika (also AoO if you want)
Mystal
Ape
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2010)

Annika mutters an oath and runs outside to see where the tiger is going.

"We may have to knock her out!" she complains as she goes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"Why? Knocking someone out will not exorcise the spirit. And if it does it can simply possess someone else." Ape asks the sorceress calmly.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 16, 2010)

"Killing her would probably free the spirit too, no? At least knocking her down may delay it for a time."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"I wanted to suggest to let her go. We cannot currently fight the spirit directly and may only harm her. But we should remain near the Vashti, if the spirit brings Shakou's body bag. Why should knocking her out delay anything but send us on a goose chase?" Ape further explains.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2010)

"If she's unconscious, she can't HURT anyone!" Annika shouts, irritated. "Then we'll have time to figure out how to exorcise the spirit, without having to worry about where she is, or who she's attacking!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"Don't you understand? If she is knocked out, the spirit, who is invisible to the unawakened eye and incorporeal, can either just take over the one who knocked it's host body out or maybe a guard we leave at the Vashti's side. I'm neither powerful enough to prevent the possession of many people, nor to hold the spirit itself captive. SHE maybe cannot hurt one, but the spirit still can and it isn't bound to her body." Ape further explains.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 16, 2010)

The corridor outside the reception room is a roofed balcony over the outer wall to the Magister's residence, with a balustrade surmounted by wooden pillars supporting the roof. Shakou-tiger leaps up and over the balustrade to the left, down into a lavish walled garden. All this Annika notices from her position outside the door.

Meanwhile, back in the reception room:

"Guards, find that tiger!" shouts Magister Ten. The four guards present in the room share a brief silent look where they compare if they are being paid enough, then two push past Annika, the other two head the other way. Shouts go up across the complex.

"Don't... don't hurt her..." says the Vashti, weakly. Her wound is bad, although Mystal seems to have stabilised her.

"Madam Vashti, I must insist on getting you somewhere where your wounds can be attended to safely," says the Magister, calling over a stunned servant. He turns to face Growling Ape, anger plain on his face. "As for you, you seem to know a lot about what to do. Go and help my men, you and the Vashti's other guests. Stop your friend. I'll hold you responsible for any more damage she causes."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"She is my sister-in-arms, but I'm not responsible for her actions. And I know what actions would be futile, but not a solution. My duty is to protect the Vashti not to go on a wild goose chase. I know healing magic and can protect myself from possession. Can you? If not, it seems I should stay with the Vashti or bring her back to Sister Herbalist. " Ape further explains calmly at the enraged man. He wonders if he voiced the true reason of his rage or if he just wants to be alone with the Vashti.
In preparation of carrying her, Ape changes to his animal shape and casts his spirit magic onto her.

[sblock=ooc]

casting Lesser Vigor to give the Vashti fast healing.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 17, 2010)

"We stay with her. We were through much and, with all due respect, are more capable then your guards, however well you pay them, Magister. You should wonder who of your staff will be next to be possessed and attack you or yours rather then raging at us."

Mystal calmly steps over Vashti and lowers his hood, his spirit heritage visible to all. He meets the gaze of enraged man with diamond hard stare.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2010)

Annika looked at the others, not knowing what to think. The Vashti was important, yes...and she hadn't forgotten the suspicion this man was under...but to just let Shakou run around under the possession of this creature?

"It's already tried to possess me, and failed," she said. "I can fight it off again if need be. You stay with Vashti. I will find Shakou and stop her. If the spirit emerges...I think I can hurt it."

With that she took off running in the direction she'd seen the tiger going in.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 23, 2010)

Annika races after Shakou. She can see the tigress darting across the lawns of this roof-top garden, heading for a narrow fap at the far end of the main building.

Meanwhile, inside:

Muscles clench in the Magister's jaw, the abruptly he gives a small bow and steps back.

"Your loyalty is commendable, gentlemen," he says. "I will submit to your superior knowledge in such matters."

The Vashti, aided by Ape's spell, is now able to stand and she gives Ape's arm a brief squeeze of thanks.

"I'll be alright, both of you," she says. "Thank you. Mistress Kumiko, permit me to help you with that injury?" she adds, turning to the wounded woman from the Merchants League.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2010)

"Shakou! Try to fight it!" Annika urges. Even as she does though, she pushes another blast of flame from her hands on an attempt to chase the spirit out of her friend with pain!

(ranged touch...uh...lemme look it up... )


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 4, 2011)

Fire lances out of Annika's outstretched hand, but the tiger-Shakou jinks at the last second down a narrow gap between the house and the upper garden wall. Annika's fire merely leaves a blackened patch on the wall.

Meanwhile, inside:

"Of course," says the Magister as politely as he can, "as registered _jiunsami_, I can order you to perform your civic duty to assist with magical threats."

The Vashti steps back from Mistress Kumiko, surveying her work. Ignoring the Magister she turns to Ape and Mystal.

"We need to find Shakou," she says. "I know a sutra that will calm her down. Don't worry, she won't be able to attack me again."

[sblock=OOC]
Ranged touch attack for Annika 10+5=15 which, astonishingly, is a miss!
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 4, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"With the Vashti save and a real plan what to do when we find Shakou, I'm eager to help to rid her from the spirit that corrupted her in this house." Ape nods to the Vashti's words, but not spars the magister a suggestion that spirit possession in his own house brings also responsibility to him.

[sblock=ooc]

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 4, 2011)

"We knew the risks. Let's go. I'll stay with you, Vashti."
Mystal follows, leaving the garden last, all the way looking behind at two nobles and their guards.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 6, 2011)

The Vashti, Growling Ape and Mystal leave the Magister's reception room and join Annika outside in the garden. There is no sign of Shakou, but a patch of the wall at the end of the garden is blackened and smouldering.

[sblock=OOC]
The "S" on the map in the thin alleyway is roughly where you think Shakou is. not a secret door!
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"Annika, where is Shakou? Is she still spirit ridden?" Ape asks the fire sorceress.

[sblock=ooc]

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2011)

It's with visible relief that Annika turns and sees the others joining her. She points at the corner of the house and calls, "She went that way! And yes! Do you have any spells to force it out of her? I think I can hurt the spirit once it's out, but I don't know how to get it out without hurting her!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2011)

"The Vashti has a plan!" Ape answers, looking at her.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 7, 2011)

"Well...," says the Vashti, "not a plan exactly, but I know a sutra for calming emotions. It may not get the spirit out of Shakou, but it will hopefully stop her from hurting anyone else. But I'll need to get close to her to use it."


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 10, 2011)

"Let's get going then. Lead the way Annika."

As the party starts to move again Mystal speaks, after checking there are no unwanted listeners, revealing what he already told Vashti
"I detected subtle signs that Magister himself is possessed or ensorcelled somehow to go against his better judgment. Whoever is pulling the strings is still careful to maintain the appearances. I fear Magister and his staff are in dire peril. We may need to move fast and determined after this chase."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 11, 2011)

Squeezing down the gap between the house and the garden wall, the Vashti mutters the words to a spell. There is a scream from the other end of the narrow alley, and you hasten through into another part of the garden. A guard lies in a pool of blood, his armour ripped open. With a snarl, Shakou-tiger leaps down from the wall into the midst oft he group, one of her claws opening a long scratch on Mystal as he dodges aside from what would have otherwise been a full assault by the great cat.

[sblock=OOC]
Lucky escape for Mystal (or perhaps wise play on Neurotic's part for creating a good flat-footed AC).

Four out of five attacks miss, just one claw on Mystal for a total of 10 damage.

Initiative
Shakou - just been
Mystal
Annika
Growling Ape
The Vashti
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

ooc: Has Shakou items on her body in her tiger form? If yes, Ape will try to cast a light spell on it to reduce her stealth ability.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2011)

OOC: No, all her belongings (such as they are), fell off when she transformed. My assumption was that the Vashti picked them up, but I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 12, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"She is now close!" Ape says as he invokes his healing gifts over his smal companion.

[sblock=ooc]

Casting lesser vigor on Mystal.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 12, 2011)

"Well, this wasn't very nice of you. Shakou! Snap out of it!"

"Everyone, stay back, I'll hold her for the moment. Vashti, use your sutra!"

OOC: hit her with stone bones (+10 vs AC; 1d4+3/18-20 damage), Mystal gets DR 5/-for this and next round


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 17, 2011)

Mystal lunges and draws blood from Shakou's flank. The Vashti begins chanting a droning mantra, her hands held open before her. You all feel calmer, the rush of the chase and battle seems blunted somehow. 

Shakou stops snarling at Mystal, and steps back, the tiger's chest moving slowly as her breathing slows, as the Vashti slows her mantra and finishes it in a whisper.

"Don't hurt her," she says. "Her rage has been calmed. Now all we need to do is... um..." She looks between her companions, a slightly embarressed look on her face. "Any ideas?"

[sblock=OOC]
Mystal rapier attack 11+10=21, hit for 1d4+3=5 points.

Vashti: use _calm emotions_. All are potentially affected, Will DC 14 to negate. Shakou failed (or was it the possessing spirit who failed? And does it make a difference? )
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 17, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"Bind her?" Ape offers calmly.

[sblock=ooc]

Ape has no rope listed under equipment. Also not sure how to bind a tigress.

Will save (1d20+7=9)

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 17, 2011)

"She might see that as an attack, and the spell would break," says the Vashti. She kneels to examine the guard that Shakou had just attacked, and shakes her head sadly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
How is 'Shakou' acting? Just standing there? She could still flee, right?
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 18, 2011)

"Shakou, please change back into your human form so we can talk. You know you can trust me, right? You're as safe as Vashti here."

Mystal recovers the maneuver in the round we're speaking.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2011)

Feeling helpless, Annika shuffles around behind Shakou without saying anything. Her spells simply didn't prepare her for trying to take someone alive. Fire was powerful, but not terribly precise in what it could do. Already she felt shame for having turned it on Shakou...even if her options were limited. She'd hoped the spirit would leave before her friend was too badly hurt.

"Wait a moment," she murmured. "Shakou isn't the enemy here. The spirit is. What drives spirits away?"

_Drums, right? Or gongs? Loud noises? Could it be that simple?_


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 19, 2011)

forgot to put a point in knowledge spirits as I did the conversion . Dr Simon, will you allow an untrained check if Ape uses his spirit advise ability? +2 with ability bonus.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 19, 2011)

The tiger gives a fierce grin in response to Mystal (can a tiger ever give any other kind of grin?). Her eyes flash briefly with a red fire.

"The mind of this creature has been soothed," she says, her voice sounding oddly echoing. "It is no use to me now." She glances behind her as two of the Magister's guards arrive to block the way out of the garden. Three more guards appear from doors around the courtyard, crossbows aimed not just at Shakou but, it would seem, the whole group.

"I have done enough for now," continues Shakou. "But perhaps I'll see you again." She gives a wierd, coughing laugh, and the red glow fades from her eyes. With a shake of her head she continues, in a more normal voice, "How did I get out here?"

"Nobody move," says one of the guards.

[sblock=Walking Dad]
No problem with check using spirit guide. Knowledge (spirits) as class skill ought to be one fo the domain abilities of the Spirit Domain.

There are various folk beliefs surrounding keeping unwanted spirits away, such as frog salt, paper lanterns, loud noises and so on. Expelling them, Ape knows, is a matter for magic more powerful than he currently knows - the likes of _dismissal, forbiddance_ or _dispel spirits_ (anything that would normally force something back to its home plane) would also work at exorcising a possessing spirit. _Protection from_... and _magic circle against_... will only help with stopping a spirit before it takes possession, not in getting rid of one that's already there.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2011)

(OOC - Can Annika still see the spirit like before?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 19, 2011)

OOC: She can pull up _detect magic_ again - that only detected the spirit when it was outside a host, and Annika can't see it currently even with _detect magic_ operative.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 27, 2011)

"It's gone," Annika says, glancing around. "The spirit has fled."

She started to move towards Shakou, but realized just beforehand that the guard had included them ALL in that instruction. She turned on the guard, eyes flashing angrily.

"You would shoot us? The spirit is GONE, I said. The danger is past, for now!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Still affected by the spell, Ape looks calmly and unmoving at the guards.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 28, 2011)

The guards falter a bit under the weight of Annika's words. Just then, the Magister emerges from the main building, accompanied by two more guards.

"Honoured Vashti," he says. "I am happy you have recovered. But didn't I warn you that this criminal would be trouble? And yet you insisted on taking her in for 'rehabilitation'"

"It's not her fault, she was possessed," replies the Vashti, momentarily sounding like a scolded child more than a revered priestess.

"Nevertheless, for your safety and hers I think she should be kept in more secure conditions, just to be sure. I would hate for anything further to happen to you, Honoured Vashti." To his guards he orders, "Remove the tiger and lock it up."

Guards approach with spears and crossbows and seperate Shakou from the group, herding her out of the compound.

"Shakou, I'm sorry!" calls the Vashti.

"Yeah, me too," replies the tigress.

"And now, Honoured Vashti, I think perhaps you and your guests should return to the _narvinda_. I will provide some guards to make sure that you are safe."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 28, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"Thanks, magister, very thoughtful of you. We are in your debt. But a debt is beautiful after repaid." Ape says, ready to leave with the Vashti.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 4, 2011)

Back at the narvinda, the Vashti asks you all to join her on the roof terrace. As she paces up and down, she seems to emit an icy anger that you haven't seen her show before. Above, the bright broken moon lights up a clear night sky, the largest fragment like a craked egg, trailing its smaller moonlets behind it. Below, sounds of partying from the people of Cormondal enjoying the Laburnum Festival.

"I feel I've let Shakou down," says the Vashti. "She's locked up, and that spirit still has her, from what Annika says and what it said when we caught it." She stops her pacing.

"I've been looking through my aunt's papers," she says. "I thought that whatever plan she had, whatever task she was setting you up to do, I might find some more clues, might be able to jump ahead of her little game.

"I'm still not sure what she was up to, but I did find a note that was obviously left for me to find. It said that if I had any questions I was to head into the water margins and seek the Temple of the Weeping Moon." She points north across the Leng River, to where reed beds mark the far shore and the border with Ashoyin. "Over there, somewhere. Also, we've found reference to a shrine to the Monkey King, up near the headwaters of the Leng. It may be a lead in your hunt for the Jade Elixir."

The Vashti looks down over the edge of the roof terrace.

"The only problem is, I wonder if this 'honour guard' that the Magister left me will let you leave?"

[sblock=OOC]
Far be it from me to suggest a course of action, but as a reminder, several options are available:

Seek the Temple of the Weeping Moon
Seek the Shrine of the Monkey God
Spring Shakou from jail
Root out the remaining Paper Lantern Gang
Investigate the Magister further
Use the Heartsflow flute to summon up Catfish and return to the spirit realm without the Jade Elixir
Anything else you can think of.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 4, 2011)

"There was nothing you could do in public, Honored Vashti. We need to get some solid evidence on Magister and cast him out. Then we can void his accusations of Shakou. And if we free her before, well, more power to us. That man is corrupted or ensorcelled or both. But we probably should plan away from you. It wouldn't do to have Vashti implicated in strange events that are about to happen.

That said, we could use some protection from malign influences if you can offer such. My will is trained well, but even I could succumb given enough attempts."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"He is right. You... we couldn't do anything in this situation.This temple you mentioned, the Temple of the Weeping Moon, is there an oracle? Maybe we can get there the information to prove Shakou's innocence." Ape suggets.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 8, 2011)

"Thank you," says the Vashti. She touches her blood-stained robe. "And thank you also for your healing, Growling Ape. I wonder... I wonder if the same type of spirit has the Magister as attacked Shakou? Are we certain he is possessed? Did anyone notice anything when using second sight? It may be that the Magister's house has an infestation of hostile spirits." She is thoughtful for a moment, then looks down abruptly at Mystal.

"I'm... not sure," she says. "In answer to your question, that is. I'll see if Sister Archivist has any protective magic we can spare. And as for your question, Master Ape; again, I'm not sure. Once again Great Aunt Vasu left riddles and hints." She closes her eyes and recites as if from memory. "_'Travel directly north through the water margins of Leng for two days as the eagle flies to find the archway. As you pass through, be mindful of what you seek.'_"

[sblock=OOC]
To jump ahead a bit, Sister Archivist will be able to find protective talismans for each of you that act, in game mechanic terms, as a _potion of protection from spirits_ (CL 6th). I.e. anyone can activate them, but they are single-use.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2011)

"I didn't see a spirit in the Magister," Annika says, then admits, "But I wasn't really looking at him either. The spirit in Shakou seemed to leave...it said it had done what it wanted to do. But it could come back any time."

The eagle-woman fumes silently, then says, "This is clearly about the paper lantern gang. Their underground opens up here somewhere. The magic to summon spirits is not far from the magic to raise walking dead. And with Shakou hostage, our investigation is stymied. That must be what the spirit meant. If the Magister is possessed as well, then someone in his household must be casting these spells in secret, running the gang. Maybe even posing as a lowly servant."

"We could go to this oracle...but I am worried what will become of Shakou if we leave her here. And maybe it's best if we save the oracle until we have no other way. We may not get a second chance to consult it."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"I came to similar conclusions. But what do you propose as our next action? We cannot break into a magister's house and are likely under surveilance." Ape asks Annika.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 15, 2011)

"I cannot break Shakou out myself, but I can deliver her her tools. She might be able to get out then. And we can make our way out together. Then we busy ourselves with proving there is something fishy about that Magister. I did observe him and I cannot say for sure he's possessed, he could be under some magic charm. He definitely wasn't himself at all times we were there."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 18, 2011)

"I don't doubt that you could do it, Mystal," says the Vashti, "but suppose Shakou manages to get herself free, then what? If the Magister is not himself.... The legal way to remove him would be to appeal to a higher ranking Magister, which would mean sending word to Llaza. Sister Herbalist won't like me sayng this, but I think we should find whoever is raising spirits and deal with them ourselves.

"Mistress Kumiko might be able to help us, if I can contact her. The gang were using the cistern under the town, you said. Perhaps some more clues can be found there, particularly the exit in the Magister's House?"

[sblock=OOC]
Decisions, decisions...
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2011)

"I agree," Annika says, folding her arms stubbornly. "It will be dangerous without Shakou...she's one of the strongest of us...but we have no choice. If there are shadowy forces controlling the Magister, then by ending them we free him...and then he will free Shakou."

"We should start looking for ways into the underground."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 18, 2011)

"Oh, I fully intend to end this spirit shaman, but having Shakou free can help us. Or at least prevent her being used as a hostage to force us to do something we woudn't. We should agree in advance that her life is important, but ending this threat has priority. If we can protect her we will, but we will NOT give under threats to her life."

OOC: So, is [MENTION=83115]Theroc[/MENTION] leaving us, or this is just bad luck on saves department?


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 18, 2011)

OOC: Theroc hasn't been on the boards since October, although I didn't fudge any rolls when Shakou was possessed. Having a spare character lying around was a useful opportunity, though!


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 23, 2011)

Annika, Mystal and Ape change back into their adventuring gear and, for the rest of the night, whilst Cormondal parties, explore the underground cistern thoroughly.

The cistern has twelve pipes that lead to it, six from the north along the banks of the Leng, and six from the east along the banks of the Anhoi. These all start along the ghats of the riverfront, and are covered in gratings that have not been moved for years. The slope down to the cistern; the idea being that floodwaters from the rivers first flow into the cistern to absorb sudden changes in river level. 

Of these twelve tunnels, three have been broken through at various places; these you have already explored - two lead into the cellars of the abandoned houses in town and one to the garden of the Magister. The two abandoned houses show no sign that anyone has been through them since you last checked.

There is an inspection access that leads to the Old Barracks in the east of town but, as before, there are old rusty gates hedl shut with an old rusty chain.

It looks like the two known surviving members of the paper lantern gang have not used any of these exits. They both jumped into the water to escape and, being undead, could have survived underwater indefinitely. Either they are still there, or there is an underwater exit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"I'm not sure what to do next. I doubt it is wise to search for undead underwater." Ape says to the others.

[sblock=ooc]

No tracks in the abandoned houses?

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 23, 2011)

"Can't you change into crocodile or something? Besides, all we really need is good evict spirit or break spell so we can free The Magister of outside influence. Let me look over his estate, then we can hit where needed or consider some other way."

OOC: if nobody objects Mystal will scout over the estate looking for anything suspicious. His Stealth is 17, has climbing speed and shadow jaunt power, so no open spaces and if possible no touching of the ground except at the start so dogs (ifthere are any) cannot follow.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"I'm Growling Ape, not 'Growling Crocodile'. Change yourself to a crocodile, if you think this as a task everyone can do. I'm just a spirit talker.

...


If you want to search the estate, be careful, please. We shouldn't loose another one of us." Ape answers.

[sblock=ooc]

Ape is a variant druid. He has no wildshape ability.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 23, 2011)

OOC: You told me!  I would give you XP, but can't.


"Well, I'm no ape and yet I can climb like one. I'm also not a magician, yet I can make my hands burn and walk through shadows. And I've seen you throw lightning out of your hands. There is no saying what ELSE can you do. Don't get angry."

OOC2: I realize all humanoids are apes, especially Salsham'ai, it's just not something I believe Mystal would know


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 23, 2011)

"Would you two stop bickering?" Annika asks, annoyed. "We're not here to find undead. We're here to find out where they may have gone. And we don't have to go underwater to see where the water's flowing..."

She takes a piece of parchment and folds it into a simple 'bowl' shape, then sets it on the surface of the water near where the two paper lantern gangers went under....hoping that the current might reveal the presence of an unseen exit.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 24, 2011)

There_ is _a current, sluggish and almost impercetible, but the origami boat reveals it, flowing to the north-west of the cistern. Assuming the outflow goes straight, it would come out near ... the Magister's mansion.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 25, 2011)

Clearly pleased with herself, Annika nods after the little boat...which is already beginning to sink as the paper soaks up water. 

"Lets try this way and see how far we get."

She sets off in that direction.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"We have to be careful. It is the same direction as the Magister's mansion!" Ape observes.

[sblock=ooc]



--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 26, 2011)

Following the current along the lowest walkway of the cistern, you soon find that the outflow is under the surface of the water. By the light of your (torch? sunrod? light spell?) you can make out a tunnel, about 4 ft diameter, that leads out just below the water's surface. It was once covered by grating, but this now hangs open.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2011)

"There," Annika whispers, excited. "That must be where they went!" Her face falls as she realizes what that means.

"We have to go underwater don't we? But...they're dead, what if the underwater part is too long for us to hold our breaths? We could drown down there!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Don't forget, Annika and Growling Ape have the mark of the River Spirits from Heartsflow, which can be used as a one-off _water breathing_ spell. Mystal, however...
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 4, 2011)

"Let's try to see where it leads, I will go out of the grate at the end of this tunnel. If this empties somewhere under the house then we'll find a way in from above. I will scout the surface and see if there is a grating above. You two wait until I return, OK?" 

OOC: Mystal doesn't know about the mark so he's suggesting to get out, enter the mansion area and look for the probable exit from here.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"That sounds like a very good idea, Mystal." Ape responds.

[sblock=ooc]
Would it be possible to use the light spell on a small floating object to check how far the underwater passage is? One should be able to see, if it goes up again.

Don't just yet want to 'waste' the mark.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2011)

"If you think you can make it," Annika says worriedly. The prospect of entering the water is visibly distressing to her. She keeps fingering her pouch where the spirit mark is.

"We have a spirit boon that will let us breathe, but that won't help you, Mystal..."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
So, just to confirm, Mystal is going to try to find somewhere on the surface that ought to meet up with this end of the tunnel, is that right?

I've added a clarifying diagram for the end of the tunnel where you are. That's a side view, with the cistern walkway on the right. Also, I assume that each person knows roughly how long they can hold their breath so they could travel about half that distance and return safely, assuming that the tunnel is that long.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 8, 2011)

That is correct. Mystal looks where could that be on the surface (if it comes up) And also, one can assume how long one can stay under, but if there is current it can be very tricky to return.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 11, 2011)

It is child's play for Mystal to enter the Magister's compound unobserved, and to slink silently across the rooftops in search of an exit from the underwater tunnels. There is, of course, the small summer house where the other exit (from the higher, dry tunnels) leads out, but he finds nothing likely to connect to the water-logged tunnel.

However, he doesn notice, by the waning moonlight, interesting ripples around the house where a veranda stands out over the water (an extension of the room where the party was earlier on). There appears to be another underwater tunnel, or perhaps the other end, opening under the house.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 11, 2011)

He judges the distance and returns to inform the rest of the crew of his discovery.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 16, 2011)

OOC: Assuming it meets up, the tunnel is probably about 150 ft. long.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 16, 2011)

Definitely too long for mystal, but Ape could do it. Then he can open whatever building he comes out in and let the bird and smaller ape in


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Assuming it meets up, the tunnel is probably about 150 ft. long.











*OOC:*


What would I have to roll for these and could i activate the waterbreathing boon under water?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 16, 2011)

OOC: You can activate the mark underwater. I don't think any roll is otherwise necessary unless and until Ape begins to drown. If you Swim, you can Take 10.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape changes to his more comfortable baboon form and begins his travel underwater, all his remaining equipment bound secure to his body.

[sblock=ooc]
Casting light to help to orient underwater and also casts guidance for the first swim check.

Taking 10.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2011)

(OOC - Just so I get it straight, the plan is that Ape is going to swim the tunnel alone, and let the rest of us in the door when he reaches it, from the inside?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, but I really liked my character


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 17, 2011)

Ape swims down the tunnel, magic lighting his way. It continues straight for what seems like a long way until, finally, just as he was reaching the end of his endurance, Ape sees a surface above him, lighting shimmering from somewhere. 

Mystal's predictions were perhaps not quite correct. Ape emerges into a wide, low-ceilinged cavern. The light of dawn shows through some openings to the right, whereas off to the left there are steps leading down to a narrow shoreline. Some figures are moving on the shore, small and stunted. Ape recognises them as _pokan_, malignant spirit creatures of the Underworld. They are tending to a complex device that looks alchemical in nature.

[sblock=OOC]
By my calculations Ape was just able to swim the length of the tunnel without needing to activate his _water breathing_ boon. 

Pokan are what the people of Conclave would think of with the term "goblin". They are small creatures of shadow and poison, generally more dangerous than they look. They love to cause pain and misery. Ape can see four of them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape is wary to underestimate the evil spirit creatures. At least he should report back to the others before attacking them. After taking a deep breath, he dives/swims back to Annika.

[sblock=ooc]

I interpreted your post that they did not noticed Ape.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 17, 2011)

OOC: Correct, Ape was luckily obscured around the rocky outcrop, so he doesn't think he was noticed. No-one raised an alarm.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 22, 2011)

OOC: Assuming we heard the description of what Ape saw

"You saw an exit? With water? Maybe I can find the entrance? Or maybe better, we can swimm under, I'll try to make the spirit beasts quarell with one another by stabbing one. Then you could jump them or we can avoid them all together."

OOC: [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], would you allow shadow jaunt through water? Power specifies that destination needs to be empty (of creatures and walls, obviously air is acceptable, so maybe the water is also). That's the only way I can see Mystal can move far and fast enough without drowning


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 22, 2011)

OOC: I see no strong argument against shadow jaunt through water, so yes, go for it.

Combining Ape and Mystal's scouting attempts it seems that the tunnels to the right of the map that Ape saw are the same as the exit Mystal saw - they lead out under the viewing platform of the Magister's House and are not completely submerged, so you could get through those without any underwater shenanigans.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 22, 2011)

But it would be more visible to get there. I vote for diving. Annika can fly or get in my pack while I jaunt.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


We could enter the cave with the spirits from both sides and attack them. I think the other ways out of the map may rather useful for our group.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2011)

(OOC - Annika is terrible at swimming, so she'll probably have to use her water breathing to get through there. Not a big deal, but worth mentioning.  Also, I don't think she can realistically turn into an eagle while in water. Eagles have a hard time swimming. They sink like stones if their feathers get too wet.)

(I suggest we just go through the drain over there, and uncork some whupass on the pokemon. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 28, 2011)

OOC: You could, as WD suggests, go for a two-pronged attack. Annika could fly through the eastern opening, although she'd need then to get her stuff. She could, I reckon, still use her bloodline power in eagle form, as its an SLA rather than a spell. Ape and Mystal could enter through the underwater route or by the same way.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 28, 2011)

I didn't mean for Annika to swimm. She would turn, enter Mystal's pack, hold her breath and be teleported with him as part of his equipment. Unless DrSimon rules it's not allowed. I'll check the wording of Shadow Jaunt


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2011)

(OOC - Oh, okay then! I get it.)


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 2, 2011)

The maneuver doesn't say anything about NOT taking other creatuers, but it says I need both line of sight and line of effect (with former being the problem in the water) - it seems we're taking the long route, eh?

DrSimon, how hard would it be to reach the entrance from the house unobserved? Account for teleport capabilities, please.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 2, 2011)

OOC: There are guards on the tops of the walls to the magister's house, but the entrance is hidden by an overhanging balcony. Mystal could shadow jump from the main shore across to an area under the walkway without a problem. Anyone could approach _underwater_ without likely being seen, as well. You would, otherwise, have to cross the water somehow to get there, and a boat might be spotted, especially as it is now just past dawn.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 2, 2011)

Then jump it is. From one hiding place to another. Carrying Annika in backpack if possible.

"Ape, you wait for few minutes and then return through the tunnel. I'll wait to see you emerge from the tunnel, stay still and don't make a sound. I'll try to get evil spirits arguing then we can jump them. Alright?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 4, 2011)

OOC: Will update if Annika and Ape agree to this plan.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2011)

OOC: I agree to this plan.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 12, 2011)

Ape sets off swimming again whilst Mystal and Annika head for the ghats. With Annika in eagle form tucked safely into his rucksack, along with her meagre possessions and the little snake that accompanies her, Mystal focuses on the pilings beneath the Magister's balcony.

BAMF!

He reappears underneath the house, and is able to climb his way sideways down the passage into the chamber beneath. Meanwhile, Ape emerges from the underwater pipe across the other side of the cavern.

It is dark in here, lit only by the light coming in through the tunnel to the Leng River - the pokan creatures working over on the far shore almost 60 ft. away evidently do not need light to do so. Not far away from where Mystal enters is a shore, and a set of steps leading up.

[sblock=OOC]
The lighting is officially dim. Annika and Ape, as nai-nek-chai, have low-light vision but Mystal isn't so lucky. His range of vision is about 20 ft. from the entrance.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2011)

Once Annika is free of the rucksack...looking ruffled and reproachful...she takes stock of the situation with sharp eagle eyes. It didn't look good. No easy way to stop an alarm from being raised. Once battle was joined, all it would take is one of them to go running up those steps...

But they didn't have a lot of choice about how to proceed. Whatever they were here to find was at the top of those stairs.

(OOC - When we switched to Pathfinder, Annika lost her familiar.   Do those islands in the middle of the lake there have rocks or any kind of formations that would grant cover/concealment?)


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 13, 2011)

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], Is it too dark for Mystal to see anything or it is just low light?

I'm thinking of stabbing one from hiding while the other goblin holds something sharp and hide again. Comedy ensues.

Oh, also, spend a round observing (to recover the maneuver, I may need it)


[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], do you have silent spells? Could we attack that isolated one and try to drop it before doing anything else? Sleep maybe?


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Various OOC stuff:

The "rocks" in the middle of the lake are actually pillars that reach all the way to the ceiling (about 15 ft. up), so they would provide cover to anyone behind them.

The light is dim, shading to almost non-existant at the back of the cave, but there is _some_, since daylight is shining through the entrance on the east. Consider it to be equivalent to torchlight centred on the opening, maybe equivalent to candlelight outside this region.

Edit: Added map with lighting effects.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ouch.







"Wait here a moment." Mystal whispers to Annika and climbs over the wall toward the stairway, keeping in mind to be as slow and hidden as possible from the inside view.

He goes onto the stairwell to see what's there and maybe get some plausible reason to get the light down here.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 13, 2011)

Mystal hand-over-hands over the roof of the tunnel to the other side, then sneaks around to the base of the stairs. They lead up to a landing of some kind, but this too is in darkness.

[sblock=OOC]
Having checked the map again, the islands aren't all solid rock. The darker patches are natural rock pillars that reach the ceiling, but the rest is a beach of shingle around the pillars.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 4, 2011)

Mystal is able to hide from the pokan sentry at the base of the staircase. Meanwhile, Annika flies across to the nearest island bearing her bundle of belongings in her talons. Ape swims quietly to the island nearest to him. So far, all three have moved closer to the pokan without being seen.

Now that the distance has closed somewhat they are able to see what the pokan are busy with. Strapped to a table in the midst of the three is Shakou.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can we discern if Shakou is still alive? This will affect Ape's reaction and the perceived urgency to act.


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2011)

Annika chokes back her instinctive desire to screech challenge at the miserable creatures who have taken her friend and instead scans the cave to the north, looking for Mystal, meaning to follow his example.


----------



## Neurotic (May 5, 2011)

Catching sight of Annika and hoping she can see better then he can, he takes sunrod out of his backpack and shows it to her without lighting it. He then motions toward lone pokan and mimics first sleep (by putting his hands under his cheek) and pointing toward Annika. Then after short pause he mimics again toward lone pokan, shows himself and mimics throat slitting.

He waits for Annika's answer, squinting into darkness.

OOC: Feel free to disable or kill lone one if you can do it quietly (or cast silence if you have it), otherwise do something else and prepare to defend Shakou. Mystal will try to kill lone one without alerting the others.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 5, 2011)

OOC: Ape can just make out that Shakou seems to be moving, as if she is asleep.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape tries to remain calm and let Mystal make the first move. After the initial attack, he will step forward and cast produce lightning to provide a distraction and to attack them from range.

[sblock=ooc]

I assume he is able to cast an electric spell in his current location without electrocuting himself. If not I will have to choose another spell.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> Catching sight of Annika and hoping she can see better then he can, he takes sunrod out of his backpack and shows it to her without lighting it. He then motions toward lone pokan and mimics first sleep (by putting his hands under his cheek) and pointing toward Annika. Then after short pause he mimics again toward lone pokan, shows himself and mimics throat slitting.
> 
> He waits for Annika's answer, squinting into darkness.
> 
> OOC: Feel free to disable or kill lone one if you can do it quietly (or cast silence if you have it), otherwise do something else and prepare to defend Shakou. Mystal will try to kill lone one without alerting the others.




Even in the dim light Mystal can see Annika's red-orange feathered crest bob up and down in acknowledgement, and she half-spreads her wings...preparing to fly at them perhaps.

(OOC - Silence isn't a sorceror spell, sadly.  Once Annika commits to an attack, it's on. She won't be able to do it sneakily.)


----------



## Dr Simon (May 6, 2011)

OOC; WD, yes, Ape is now on a small patch of dry land so he is safe to use electricity spells.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 10, 2011)

OOC: So, is Annika attacking the lone pokan with eagle claws etc.? [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] let me know and I'll get the combat started.


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2011)

(OOC - Hmm, yes, that does seem to be the best tactical option. Go for a quick takedown, then shift to human and start spell slinging...one moment I'll do some rolls... Wait! Simon, can Annika use her Elemental Ray ability in eagle form? It's a spell-like ability, requiring no special verbal or somatic components.)


----------



## Neurotic (May 10, 2011)

OOC: Mystal waits for Annika, but shifts close to pokan /teleport and hide/, then ready action to attack when some light (from Annika's fire) comes this way.

Mystal teleports just above pokan and focusing his will stabs into little spirit feeling quite at home among the shadows. Just in case, sunrod is ready for activation.

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], Mystal currently has fire resistance so feel free to risk some area damage (he has good ref save)

[sblock=Actions]
Stance: Flame's blessing
Shadow jaunt (roll stealth +17 to remain hidden) Stealth (1d20+17=31)
Move: Focused Attack (Lore 20)
Standard: Shadow Strike Technique (+9 vs AC (18-20/x2) 1d4-1+4 + Focused Attack damage) to hit 20 & 28 - if first one misses, roll for crit confirmation for second one, if it hits, apply 6 cold damage - APPLY WHATEVER DARKNESS PENALTIES ARE

Martial Lore; Attack 1; Attack 2; Damage; Cold damage (1d20+10=20, 1d20+9=20, 1d20+9=28, 1d4+3=4, 1d6=6)
Extra damage from focused attack (2d6=6)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 10, 2011)

OOC: I've been thinking about the elemental ray effect, and I reckon it could be used in either form. Adds a more phoenix-y dimension to things.


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2011)

When Mystal vanishes from her sight, Annika launches herself into the air, flapping only a couple of times and then gliding silently towards the long Pokan to the east. Of course, her attempt at stealth doesn't last long. As she gets close, flames leak out from the feathers of her wings, outlining her shape in the darkness of the cavern...then roar out in a seething torrent to bathe the creature below!

(Roller notes! Stealth is actually +8, I forgot her Size bonus...so that's a 10. Elemental Ray is +1 hit and damage due to Point Blank Shot. That's noted under damage, but NOT under to hit. So 19 to hit, ranged touch.)


----------



## Dr Simon (May 10, 2011)

Annika swoops down on the pokan and blasts him with fire. The twisted little creature is burned but not out of the fight. Just as it is reaching for an arrow to nock its bow, Mystal appears from the shadows and runs it through.

This display, however, is enough to alert its compatriots further across the cavern. Two of them send arrows at Annika. She jinks to avoid one but gets caught by the other. Although the wound is not too serious, she begins to feel a shiver of fear run through her.

[sblock=OOC]
*Annika*'s ray hits, but the damage is not enough to kill the pokan.

I'm counting that as a surprise round for Annika, after the we start round 1.

*Mystal* hits, and causes enough damge to finish off the pokan.

*Pokan Archers* - one hits Annika for 5 damage plus poison. Annika Fort save 5+5=10, fail. Annika is _shaken_.

Next in initiative order:

*Annika
Pokan Bilemaster
Growling Ape*
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2011)

With a raptor's cry, Annika dives behind the rocky outcropping for cover and lands on the slightly damp stone floor. There's a twisting mass of feathers then, and she reforms in her human appearance...albeit with no time to put anything on beyond the poncho-like cloak.

(Actions - Move: Land behind the curve of the wall for cover from the archers. Standard - Change form.)


----------



## Dr Simon (May 17, 2011)

The pokan nearest to Shakou looks up from his work, uttering words of magic and pulling a flask from his belt pouch.

OOC: Growling Ape up next, then Mystal begins next round.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 18, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape starts to throw the summoned 'baby' lightnings at the eveil spirits. He prefers a taget without cover and not engaged in melee combat..

[sblock=ooc]

Standard: Throw lighning (3 remaining)

+7 vs Touch AC; 1d6+4 damage

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 18, 2011)

The crackling arc of lightning flies across the cavern, briefly illuminating its route. It hits the pokan that just readied a flask, and the little creature makes a strange guttural sound that mixes pain and anger.

[sblock=OOC]
*Ape* _produce lightning_ 18+7=25 touch attack, hits for 1d6+4 = 8 damage vs. bilemaster.

Next, 
Mystal
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 23, 2011)

Mystal takes a running start and jumps over part of the water ending close to the pokan. "Hey, morons, can't you do anything right!? Let me illuminate you!" he taunts and lights a sunrod illuminating the cave with alchemical brilliance.

He readies his weapon and thoughts for deadly defense.

OOC: Move left square, then down left to partial square and jump ten feet (Acrobatics +11) then move down one more squares due to Extreme Leap skill trick ending four squares down and one left from his current position

On melee attack use the counter Fiery Riposte


----------



## Dr Simon (May 24, 2011)

"_Uba chaka_," says one of the pokan as it steps back and lets fly an arrow at Mystal who ducks it as part of his agile landing. The other pokan archer fires at Mystal from behind a pillar of rock. His arrow hits slices across Mystal's neck, narrowly missing critical veins. However, the salsham'ai feels a burning sensation in his eyes, and then his vision blacks out entirely!

[sblock=OOC]
Pokan #2 arrow at Mystal, miss.

Pokan #3 arrow at Mystal, hits with critical threat, not critical. Damage = 6 plus poison. Mystal save 4+2 =6 , fail. Mystal is now _blinded_.

Next, Annika (who is currently _shaken_)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2011)

(OOC - Which of the Pokans are hurt again?)


----------



## Dr Simon (May 24, 2011)

OOC: Of the three remaining, only the one the furthest towards the bottom of the map, which was hit by Ape's lightning. Mystal and Annika took out the fourth together.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 6, 2011)

Ape throws another lightning bolt at the pokan standing over Shakou. With a last shriek the creature drops the vial it was holding and falls motionless on the floor.

Two pokan bowmen (currently uninjured) remain;facing them are Mystal (who is blind) and Annika (who is shaken).

[sblock=OOC]
*Ape* - Throw lightning 16+7=23, hits touch AC for 1d6+4=7 damage. Enough to put the creature down.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2011)

Annika steps just a little closer...enough to get a good shot in...and begins speaking in the tongue of spirits. The spell is different than what she's cast before. The incantation faster and trickier. Flame hisses out from under her feet in jets and wraps aound her legs and body like lambent yellow snakes; finally coiling up her upraised arms. For a moment they stretch out from her shoulders, giving the impression of half-folded wings of fire...then they leap out and away from Annika, coiling and sizzling through the air until they strike the pokan to the south of her squarely, and wrap around his body...clinging to him and burning him all the while.

(Move to within point blank shot range, and cast Acid Arrow (fire substituted).


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 7, 2011)

"I cannot see, that poison blinded me. Can anyone direct me?" speaks Mystal calmly pointing his rapier in general direction of the evil spirit
"Or tell me to move to avoid the arrow?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, missed that it was my turn again. Now I have to wait after the enemies acted, right?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 8, 2011)

Annika's fiery spell strikes the pokan nearest the lake.

"Ub cha'ak!" it cries, loosing an arrow in return at Annika. Then the writhing flames overcome it and it topples to the ground.

As Mystal inches his way blindly forwards, the second pokan looses an arrow at him, but some instinct guides the salsham'ai to duck at the last second.

[sblock=OOC]
*Mystal* - I've just gone with a 5ft. step for the moment.

*Pokan #2* - arrow at Mystal, miss.

*Pokan #3* - arrow at Annika, miss.

*Annika* - continuation of fire arrow 2d4=5 damage on #3, enough to put it down.

Next: Annika, Ape
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Where are the pokans on the map?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 9, 2011)

OOC: The blue "X" - there's only one left.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape throws another mini-lightning, aiming at the last evil spirit being.

[sblock=ooc]

move into better position if needed.

Standard: Throw ligh1ning (1 remaining)

+7 vs Touch AC; 1d6+4 damage

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 11, 2011)

Mystal launches an attack forward following the sound of the crossbow and lightning strike (or dodging of the same).

OOC: Use stone bones manuver to gain some protection
Rapier +9 (+3 BAB +4 DEX +1 weapon focus +1 MW weapon); 1d4 -1 piercing; 18-20/x2


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2011)

Annika switches tactics as others draw nearer the last creature. Her hands trace flaming diagrams in the air, and spirit feathers erupt from her fiery aura to streak unerringly at the last pokan!

(OOC - Magic Missile, just to remove that sense of uncertainty.  2d4+2 damage)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 13, 2011)

Lightning strikes the last pokan and it lets out an unearthly shriek and drops its bow. Homing in one the sound, Mystal thrusts with his rapier. The strike hits home, but there is little power behind it. In response, the pokan draws a heavy curved knife and counterattacks Mystal, but the blade bounces off the salsham'ai unnaturally tough skin. 

Finally, Annika's flaming arrows streak over Mystal's head and into the netherworld spirt, and it drops dead.

Now the cavern is silent except for the sounds of lapping water. Annika and Mystal shake off the effects of the poisons. Shakou still lies unconscious amidst the strange alchemical apparatus.

[sblock=OOC]
*Ape* - lighting attack 16+7=24, touch hit for 1d6+4=6 damage.

*Mystal* - rapier attack 5+9=14, hit (miss chance =69) for 1d4-1=1 damage.

*Pokan* - drop bow, draw kukri, attack Mystal,  hit, causes 1 damage which is absorbed by DR.

*Annika* - magic missile 2d4+2=8 damage.

Last pokan is dead.

Annika Fort save 16+3=19, save vs. poison. No longer _shaken_.
Mystal Fort save 14+2=16, save vs. poison. No longer _blinded_.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 13, 2011)

"Ah, that's better. I can see again. Shakou. Shakou!"

Mystal puts his hands on her and focuses his mind, pushing his life force into her.

OOC: Healing Hands (if she's dying she heals 1d6 hp and stabilizes)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 13, 2011)

Shakou seems relatively uninjured; the damage is mostly scrapes and bruises from when she was captured. She is strapped to the bench by three large leather straps, and seems to be asleep. She twitches as if dreaming, and it doesn't seem like they are good dreams.

The alchemical apparatus is not directly attached to her. A cluster of tubes with strange feathery ends hangs over her head, and these lead through a series of glassware and rubber tubes and pouches that pulsate as if they were alive, eventually depositing a slow drip of blue liquid into a small glass vial. So far about a thimble-full has been collected.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 14, 2011)

OOC: Changing the description based on the above.

Mystal carefully removes tubes above her head, very slowly at first wary of her reaction, then faster if it appears safe. He takes the vial after draining the apparatus (if there is obvious way to do so) or just takes it and stoppers it.

"Evidence." he comments.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2011)

"What are they doing to her?" Annika asks as she comes over, having hastily dressed again off in the darker corner of the cavern.

She eyes the vial distrustfully. "What is that?"

(Detect magic!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 14, 2011)

Oddly, nothing about the liquid or the apparatus registers as magical. Annika notes, however, that the dark blue liquid in the vial looks the same as the dark blue liquid that coated the arrow-head that hit her and induced the sudden fear. She also recalls that the pokan are said to distill the nightmares of intelligent beings to brew a poison that causes terror.

Shakou opens her eyes with a start. For a moment she stares blankly at the faces of Annika and Mystal looking over her. Then she smiles.

"Hi," she says. "Where am I?"

[sblock=OOC]
Annika - Perception 16+1=17, Knowledge (arcana) 17+4=21
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2011)

"Shakou!" Annika exclaims happily. "You're all right!"

With a quick glance around, she answers, "Well, we're...underground somewhere. Some evil spirits were using your nightmares to make something..." She squints at the vial again, then says, "I think it's the poison they use on their arrows."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"We are below the magistrate's estate. We found you following a lead from the undead we fought in the sewers. I'm glad our destinies connected again."
Ape adds.

[sblock=ooc]

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 16, 2011)

Shakou sits up once the straps holding her have been untied. 

"I remember the party," she says, "then... I'm not sure. I felt really angry about... something." She shakes her head as if to clear it. "I think I may have hurt the Vashti," she adds, with a note of worry.

A noise, like a dislodged pebble falling, comes from the narrow corridor leading off behind the pokan's alchemical equipment.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 16, 2011)

Mystal looks up and rushes silently into the corridor. If he spots the target, he concentrates and shadow steps in front of it.

OOC: run move into the corridor (move), shadow step 50' or as much as needed to stop whatever produced the sound (standard) - assuming of course it's not a dog or a cat or something similar (altough, familiars are not excluded...hmm)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 17, 2011)

There is nothing _in_ the corridor, but it leads a short distance towards a flickering candlelight, coming from just around the bend in its length.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2011)

"It's not your fault, Shakou," Annika assures her. "You were possessed by a spirit of rage. It controlled you, forced you to do things you  normally wouldn't have. The Vashti is fine. We're all fine."

She paused uncertainly, then added, "There...were some legal problems though."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2011)

Shakou gives Annika a sly grin.

"Legal problems? Never met any I couldn't dodge," she says. "Now, what's the little white guy up to?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"How are you feeling Shakou? Do you need healing magic?

Shall we proceed? Or bring Shakou to safety?."
Ape asks first Shakou and then the others.

[sblock=ooc]

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 20, 2011)

Shakou flexes her fingers and stretches, cat-like. 

"I seem to be in one piece," she says. "I'm happy to proceed if you are. Whatever they did to me, it seems to have gone."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 5, 2011)

What Mystal sees around the corner, down the narrow corridor:

The corridor leads into a small room with no other exits. This has the appearance of a laboratory or workshop, with yet more complex glassware and tubing on benches around the side.

There are three figures in the room - another pokan and two human-sized figures towering over it. Mystal recognises them as the last two undead thugs who escaped in the cistern. The one with the back of its head missing still carries a quarterstaff.

"I don't care," says the pokan in a voice like a box of angry wasps. "Something's going on out there. Get out there and see." It snuffs out the sole candle in the room, plunging it into darkness. Before the light goes, Mystal sees the other undead pick up a cage with what looks like a large red rat inside.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 5, 2011)

Mystal retreats quickly, following the wall and emerging into the light of his sunrod.

"We have two undead incoming. One carries some kind of cage with red-eyed rat inside. There is small laboratory, no other apparent exits, but I wouldn't swear on it."

Mystal climbs above the door and waits for undead to emerge.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 5, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape tries to hide from the approaching undead.

[sblock=ooc]
take 10 for 14 on stealth

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2011)

Annika nods and goes to the table Shakou had been strapped to, then kneels down to try to take refuge behind its bulk.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 6, 2011)

The two undead emerge from the tunnel. Ape recognises the first one, the leader of the Paper Lantern Gang who has dogged his steps ever since they first clashed back on the ghat. The second one carries what looks like a large red rat in a cage - Annika recognises it as the spirit that attacked Shakou (or one of the same kind, at least).

The undead look about them but don't spot any of the hiding places.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative order:

Mystal
Annika
Ape
Shakou

You have a surprise round. Go for it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2011)

Seeing an opportunity, Annika launches herself out from behind her cover and lands before the two undead. Flames roar from her outstretched hands, rippling outward into a large cone that engulfs both of the undead creatures and the rat as well!

(burning hands! Reflex DC 14 for half damage.)


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 14, 2011)

Mystal focuses and stabs into the dead neck, just under the skull. Another blade repeats the move split second later and enters the same wound, freezing the entry wound solid.

[sblock=Actions]
Martial Lore (1d20+10=29); Shadow Blade 1 (1d20+9+2=27); Shadow Blade 2 (1d20+9+2=17); damage (1d4+3=5); cold damage if both hit (1d6=5)

Focused Attack (2d6=3) - not sure if it applies when hanging upside down...

Total: 5 + 5(cold) +3 = 13 damage on zombie 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

If there are still some undead standing after his allies attacks, Ape will conjure lighting to his hands to throw it at his enemies.

[sblock=ooc]

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 14, 2011)

Annika's fire burns up one of the undead and it drops to the ground. The cage it was carrying smashes open and the giant red rat (which was also burned), _flows_ out of the opening.

The other undead, the former leader and nemesis to Growling Ape, rolls to one side and comes up patting down the flames. From above and behind, Mystal transfixes him on the point of his rapier, and the creature is finally put to rest.

Ape summons up a ball of lightning and hurls it at the rat, but the lightning passes straight through it.

[sblock=OOC]
Both undead destroyed.

*Growling Ape* - produce lightning, ranged touch 4+5=9, miss.

Surprise round over. Initiative for next round:

Annika
Mystal
Rat
Ape
Shakou
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2011)

Annika skips back to try to avoid the rat and calls out, "That's the spirit that had Shakou!" The ghostly flames that flicker around her outline flare up as she flings her hand out, and a pair of ephemeral feathers spear out like quills, seeking their prey with unthinking malice!

(Magic Missile!)


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 22, 2011)

Mystal lunges at the small creature, gray mists wafting from his weapon, but it passes harmlessly by. 

Drain Vitality vs Rat; damage (1d20+9=13, 1d4+3=7)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 22, 2011)

Annika's feathers slam into the rat-spirit but it continues to rise into the air, its eyes burning with red malice. Mystal's stike misses. The rat opens its mouth unnaturally wide and lets out a low moaning sound that sends a brief wave of fear through the hearts of all present, but everyone manages to resist.

[sblock=OOC]
Will saves - Annika 19+5=24, success; Mystal 12+8=20, success; Ape 12+7=19, success; Shakou 13+1=14, success.

Next up, Ape.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 22, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape throws another lightning at the rat, hoping that bad aiming and not some sort of immunity saved the rat from his first attack.

[sblock=ooc]

throw another lightning at the rat spirit.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 25, 2011)

Ape throws another lightning ball, but his aim seems to be way off today, and he misses by miles. There is a thudding pf paws as Shakou, in her tiger form, comes charging round the corner where she ran to, and leaps at the rat spirit. It deftly swoops up and out of the way, leaving Shakou to sail through the air and land near Growling Ape.

[sblock=OOC]
*Growling Ape* - throw lightning 3+5=8 ranged touch, miss.

*Shakou* - pounce attack. Bite 10+3=13, miss. Claw#1 10+5=15, miss. Claw #2 12+5=17, miss. Claw#3 12+0=12, miss. Claw#4 11+0=11, miss!

Next up:

Annika
Mystal.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2011)

Annika bares her teeth...the spirit is fast and evasive, just like a rat. She's not even sure it's fully solid. But she had spiritual powers of her own to defeat this spirit.

She casts a spell, and sends a pair of ghostly feathers of flame at the ratty creature!

(Magic Missile, just to be sure. 2d4+2 damage)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2011)

The fiery feathers unnerringly find their target, and the rat-spirit shrieks as its essence vanishes into ethereal shreds. It would appear to have been destroyed.

"Yeah! Possess me, you talk to my friends!" says Shakou to its fading form.

From down the narrow tunnel comes the sound of breaking glass and general noisy destruction.

[sblock=OOC]
*Annika* - magic missile 2d4+2=7, just enough to destroy the Hate Spirit.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 7, 2011)

Mystal races for the pokan in the laboratory.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape follows more cautiously...

[sblock=ooc]
move and total defense.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2011)

Annika follows Mystal!


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 9, 2011)

The four of you enter the room at the end of the tunnel; there are no other obvious exits. The last pokan is smashin the alchemical equipment and so almost doesn't notice anyone enter. At the last moment it loks up, a vial in its twisted little fist.

[sblock=OOC]
Mystal gets initiative
Then the pokan
Then Annika
Ape
Shakou
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2011)

(Bump for Mr Mystalplix!)


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 19, 2011)

I know, I'm sorry. I'm on vacation and between painting the appartment, going to grandparents and preparing for beacg resort I'm a bit short on time.

Please NPC as needed.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 31, 2011)

As the four of you enter the room, the pokan lifts the flask it is holding to its lips and drinks. It turns and bares its black, pointed teeth in a grin, then begins to convulse. Black froth breaks out over its exposed skin as it begins to dissolve from the inside out. In seconds it is reduced to a puddle of frothing black goo on the floor.

"I am _not_ touching that," mutters Shakou.

Before its suicide, the pokan managed to damage to laboratory quite thoroughly, but there are still some vials and boxes left undamaged. 

[sblock=OOC]
All (known) members of the paper lantern gang are now dead or captured, and there don't seem to be any more pokan about. This chamber has no (visible) exits.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 31, 2011)

Mystal looks around, searching quickly for anything useful.

OOC: By useful I mean: a) a proof of Magistrate envolvement b) useable potions c) secret passages or containers. Assuming no passages are found:


"We should probably check the stairs now. There may be guards up there that are unaware that The Magistrate may not be himself. Should we inform Vashti first? Annika, could you fly out? Or Ape, could you send messages through spirits?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 1, 2011)

Mystal finds no evidence of secret passages. Amongst the damaged items he finds a small box containing a couple of lumps of some kind of red-coloured resin or incense and a vial of some blood-like liquid. There is also another shipping crate like the one found in the gang hideout at the Old Tamsa Building, with an opened (and empty) false bottom, labelled with freight markers from Ashoyin.

[sblock=OOC]
Spellcraft (or Alchemy) checks to identify the resin and liquid.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 1, 2011)

"Anyone knows what this is?"

Little swordmage offers his findings to the group.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape tries to give an answer...
"Maybe lubrication???"

[sblock=ooc]
spellcraft roll below

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2011)

Annika leans closer and squints at the stuff curiously.

"I don't think so..."

She thinks for a moment.

"Some kind of...sauce, maybe?"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 2, 2011)

"Hmmm, let's just say we don't know and move on, shall we? Can we contact Vashti from here? Shakou, could you go and inform her?"

OOC: giving a reason for NPC to get free


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 2, 2011)

"I don't even know where we are," says Shakou with a flick of her tail. "Besides, if this door needs opening, you'll need me." She runs back down the corridor, and moments later, reappears back in her human form.

The doors aren't locked, and open onto a dark landing. Two sets of stairs lead up to the next level, where light is shining down.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 2, 2011)

"We're under Magistrates house. And don't worry about the locks. We can always use windows." mist warrior says seriously


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2011)

"We should stay together anyway," Annika says nervously. "We're stronger that way." She straightens her shoulders and nods, taking strength from her companions. "Upward is good. Back above the ground. Lets go."

She ascends the stairs.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2011)

Ape just shrugs and follows her.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 5, 2011)

Up the twin stairs takes you into a temple. Behind the stairs is a large statue of the Divine Emperor, in the pose of Imparting Wisdom, flanked by four other statues. Three are generic Immortal-Administrator types, the fourth is Banarjahab, easily recognised by his elephant head.

The wall opposite the statues contains tall windows that overlook a neatly tended garden, and from this you can tell where you are in the Magisters House. All seems quiet - it is, after all, the morning after the Laburnum Festival so most people are probably sleeping it off.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape tries to give an answer...
"MMystal, you are quick and silent. Will you scout ahead?"

[sblock=ooc]
spellcraft roll below

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 6, 2011)

"Sure. Stay still and hide in the stairway."

Mystal uses his racial talent and all but crawls on the ceiling, supporting his smalla weight easily on the wall.

OOC: +17 stealth, go left where the corridor is unexplored


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 8, 2011)

The corridor is a long, ornately decorated, gallery with windows out onto the inner garden. There is only one door, right at the far end, which is closed. There is nobody in the corridor, and no signs of anyone in the garden, apart from some peacocks.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 8, 2011)

Then return and get the others. Leave them again at the door and go off scouting.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 12, 2011)

OOC: Assuming that you mean that Mystal will go through the door to scout...

The door opens. There is a sentry outside but his attention is directed outwards, not inwards. With the briefest glance behind him, he snaps to attention.

Beyond is the area of roof-top garden where you captured Shakou when she possessed, only the night before. You know from when you came here before that the building over to the south-west leads to stairs that head down to the ground level, and hence to the gate. Alternatively, it is a short hop over the balustrade of the raised garden to the level below, again south/west.

Although you'd need to get past that guard first....


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2011)

Annika shakes her hands restlessly and bounces on the balls of her feet as she awaits Mystal's return.

"We're so close now, I can almost taste it," she confides in Shakou and Ape. "But we still don't know what's really going on. Those Pokan were probably working for a powerful spirit...maybe the one that has taken the magistrate. But how can we tell for sure?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"I know magics that let me detect spirits. Not just the general one that reveals magic, but specific spiritual creatures."

[sblock=ooc]
Detect Spirits spell

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2011)

Annika nods thoughtfully. "Useful, but we still need to find out what's really going on here. Why all this is happening. Maybe the Vashti will have some ideas when we told her what we found down there."

"First we need to get past that guard and out of the estate though. I'd rather not kill him. He's just a man doing his duty."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2011)

"As I see it, only Ape has any problem with it. I can go invisible or jump far enough he wouldn't ever notice. You can fly. Shakou can probably jump off the roof and run to safety. If you have any means of disabling him, I can get him inside. But I would rather  we explore other exits or try to get out of the cave through that entrance we saw earlier."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 22, 2011)

"Give me something I can whack him with and I'll knock him out for you," say Shakou. "Or we could try to bluff our way past - we're party guests who got a bit lost."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 22, 2011)

"Or we can return and try another exit?" whispers little wariror. "Besides, you're not dressed for the party. If you want to try, I'll be ready, but lone female should have easier time convincing him and seem less threatening. "


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 23, 2011)

Shakou shrugs. "I'm easy," she says, with a wink to show that the double meaning was fully intended. "You're the ones doing the rescuing, you decide."

[sblock=OOC]
"...and I'm only an NPC!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2011)

"I want to see where this leads though," Annika says to Mystal. "There may be other exits too, but this one leads straight to the estate. Knowing what part it comes out in might be useful. But I suppose other exits might also lead to useful places...so lets have the majority decide."

"Anyone who wants to go past the guard and see where this leads, hand up." She put her own up. "Anyone who wants to keep exploring the caves and sewers and see where else we can find exits, hand up."

(OOC - Having trouble deciding, and I'm not really the acknowledge leader anyway, so I figure this is the fairest way.  Figure just indicate in yer posts what you vote for, then we'll move forward. As long as we keep posting, it'll go plenty fast enough.)


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 24, 2011)

"Back, explore other paths."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"We can explore first and then engage the guard, if there is no other way. It will not work in opposite order."

[sblock=ooc]
Explore!

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 27, 2011)

"I never did know when to leave well enough alone," grins Shakou. "So, where to?"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 28, 2011)

"Back the way we came. You wait at the stairs again."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 3, 2011)

The group returns to the temple again, at the top of the stairs down to the caves. You know from the previous evening that the corridor on the opposite side of the courtyard leads around to the Magister's hall where he held the reception.

OOC: Okay, where now?


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> The group returns to the temple again, at the top of the stairs down to the caves. You know from the previous evening that the corridor on the opposite side of the courtyard leads around to the Magister's hall where he held the reception.
> 
> OOC: Okay, where now?




Mystal scouts other hallway, that leading toward the hall (and number 28 on the map)


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 4, 2011)

The hallway is empty. The door at the end is ajar, and Mystal can hear the sounds of people moving about, clinking glasses, rustling etc. Sounds more like somebody tidying up than a party in progress. There are female voices too, and Mystal hears snatches of gossip.

"And then she said..."

"So _I _turned round and said..."

"What? But _I_ thought he was seeing her with the teeth..."

"Not any more. Apparently, what happened was..."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2011)

Annika notices Mystal's ears prick up at something she can't make out, and silently mouths at him, 'is it safe?'


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 6, 2011)

Listening for a moment, Mystal takes a quick peek and retreats.

Mystal returns to the group "There is serving staff clearing out the hall. It's safe as long as they are busy and making noise. They are not dangerous. But we cannot pass deeper unless somehow we scare them off or wait until they finish."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2011)

Annika nodded. "Lets give them a few minutes to finish...and if they don't leave, we can pretend to be guests or some other ruse."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape nods at Annika's words. He is willing to wait, too.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball  Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 18, 2011)

You wait, whilst on the other side of the door the sounds of clattering and chattering continue. Just as they are beginning to die down you hear footsteps at the other end of the long gallery. A robed man flanked by two gaurds turns the corner.

"Good Morning," says the robed man. "Perhaps you'd like to explain what you are doing here?" He is dressed in the everyday silk robes of an administative clerk, and you recognise him as one of the Magisters underlings from the night before. He is also the same clerk who officiated at the Old Vashti's funeral, as Annika and Ape notice.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


did detect magic reveal the possessing spirits last time? If yes, is it possible to secretly check the robed man?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2011)

(confusion...is he saying that to the servants, or to us?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 18, 2011)

OOC: [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] - he's addressing you. @walkingdad - it might have done, I'll have to check. _Detect spirits_ definitely would.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Then Ape will try it. Detect Spirits, if necessary, but not if Detect Magic suffice. We may need all the spells we got later.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 22, 2011)

Ape mutters the spell under his breath. The clerk is wearing a magical ring of some kind (a longer observation may provide more clues) but doesn't seem to show signs of spirit possession.

The clerk doesn't seem to be angry or threatening, despite the presence of the guards. He looks, if anything, slightly bemused.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2011)

A relieved smile spreads over Annika's face as she spies the clerk, and she gushes, "Oh thank the Heavens, we're found!"

She spreads her hands guilelessly and steps forward. "Please forgive our stupidity...we seem to have lost our way. We've been trying to get back to the festivities for what feels like hours, though it can't possibly have been that long. Truly this house is wondrous, but for simple folk like us it is overwhelming! There are so many doors, and all the halls look the same!"


Finally bowing her head humbly she asks, "If you could point us in the correct direction, we would be very grateful."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 24, 2011)

The clerk looks dumb-founded for a moment, then;

"Ahhhh, you were the Vashti's honoured guests, please forgive my rudeness," he says with a formal bow. "But... I understood that there was some trouble last night? No matter, I would be honoured to show you the way out, if you would permit one as unworthy as I to do so."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2011)

"That would be most appreciated," Annika acknowledges. "Your service to household and guests is exemplary."

She gestures to the others. "Come, we're following this good man now."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 28, 2011)

The clerk leads the foursome through corridors, across courtyards and finally to the guarded causeway that links the little spit of land where the Magister's house sits to the rest of Cormondal.

"It is an honour to serve," he says to Annika. "My name is Chalamchai, Clerk of the Glittering Waters and humble servant of Magister Ten. I... I was fond of the Old Vashti, and I've heard some of the stories about what you have been doing in her name - clearing up crime on Cormondal, seeking ancient mysteries. It would give me great happininess if there was any way I could help you, if you would permit."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 28, 2011)

"Can you go with us back toward the temple for a moment?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2011)

Ape keeps silent and watches, not wanting to ruin Annika's lie with blunt words.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 28, 2011)

Chalamchai looks down at Mystal.

"Ahh, sadly I regret that Magisterial duties compel me to remain here," he says. "But I am honoured by the invitation. Perhaps you would permit me to visit the _narvinda_ later today when time permits? I believe I shall be free this afternoon."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 28, 2011)

"The honor would be ours." Mystal bows and leaves with the party murmuring to them
"Should we clue him in to the basement lab? He'll see the bodies, may be more open to coming to us?"

OOC: Assuming others agree Mystal turns once more, otherwise he leaves with them
"Honorable Chalamchai, may I suggest you check the basement of the manor, we got lost and there are some vermin down there you might check out. On the other hand, if I call out to him, the spirit may hear it too and clean up."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2011)

Annika shakes her head to Mystal and murmurs, "Not yet. Too dangerous."

She then bestows a smile on the servant and says, "I look forward to seeing you again. Until then."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 2, 2011)

It has been a long night. The time is now mid-morning and already the fish-markets along the ghats of Cormondal are winding down, and the washerwomen taking their place amidst drying nets and discarded fish guts, the people of Cormondal going about their daily lives unaware of the terrible creatures that lived beneath their feet.

The group returns to the temple, the narvinda, and to an over-joyed Vashti. Shakou approaches shyly, but the Vashti grabs her in a hug that quickly shows there are no hard feelings over her spirit-led attack.

It would seem that the last remnants of the Paper Lantern Gang, living and undead, have been mopped up, but some mysteries remain. What was their connection with the pokan beneath the Magister's house - who was in charge of whom? And what, if any, supernatural influence was being exerted on the Magister?

Other mysteries, put aside whilst the gang was dealt with, also remain. There is the temple of the monkey god, which may hold the Jade Elixir needed to return to the spirit realm safely to retrieve the Vashti's scroll from Prince Oxbow. The mysterious door in the spider vale in Kumo Forest. The Old Vashti's mention of the Temple of the Weeping Moon. The strange twins. The stricken mine in Tigerskin Gorge. Evidence that supplies were coming to the paper lantern gang and the pokan from Ashoyin. All of these still hang over Cormondal like a dark cloud.

[sblock=OOC]
Some possible leads to take next; maybe you can think of others. To make up a four, I'm thinking of NPCing one of the various leftover PCs. Strongest candidates are Three Flowers and Shakou, depending if you'd prefer a rogue or a paladin. Three Flowers is easier as an NPC since he is more reactive than active. Jar'Thol and Xielt are also possible. Less interesting are the briefly-appearing Brother Gold and Winter.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 2, 2011)

What about recruiting? We didn't have much success with that and Old Vashti invitation goes only so far, but maybe we get lucky and someone takes over the existing character or makes up a connection with existing ones?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm with Neurotic on this.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 3, 2011)

(OOC - Moar PC's = moar RP = moar bettar. We could stand a bit of recruiting...and the game's in a good place to do so.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 3, 2011)

OOC: Ok, but no more fly-by-night types. I want people with at least 1000+ posts to their name!  Actually, if any of you know anyone to invite, please do so, but I'll send open recruitment as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 3, 2011)

(OOC - Be sure to 'market' the game as Pathfinder in an exotic Eastern setting. Pathfinder's all kinds of hot right now.  I'll nudge around and see if anyone I know is interested.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 6, 2011)

OOC: I've out an advert up, also updated the summary in the first post of the OOC thread - I note that there are a few unidentified items there, including the stuff you recently found in the pokan laboratory.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 22, 2011)

A lone blue-skinned figure enters the narvinda. He is quiet and solemn as the atmosphere of the temple impresses upon him that this is a place of peace and contemplation. He is dressed in simple brown monk robes, but carries a tortoise shell slung on his back. Occasionally, his robes reveal some kind of  armor beneath his clothing, but the material is unlike any metal the surface folk may be used to. 

His large dark eyes search the room for an acolyte or lower ranking functionary to make his presence known too.

I am Glip *click* Wavecrest of the people. I come to this place to honor the passing of one who helped my clan when no other surfacer would. I come to answer her summons, and pay the debt which my people rightly owe to her and her clan. I hope it is not too late to pay my respects


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2011)

There's a great clatter outside the entrance to the narvinda. "_Ka xlia ma pe tute!_ I swear, Taibhse, if you don't . . . ah, _khul_. Never mind. I'm going in to pay my respects, if you'll give me just a bit of peace." The smooth tenor voice makes its way boldly into the room, followed by a tiny figure with not so tiny ears, carrying a bulging pack festooned with tools and supplies. Irritation and fond amusement are plain in equal measure on his expressive face. The little fellow is five or six paces into the room before he takes note of the others present, at which time he stops on his heels and looks around. His ears lay back against his head, and amusement turns obviously to embarrassment.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2011)

A moment after the two make their grand entrance, a pretty young woman with the unusual hair color of orange and red comes hurrying around the corner into the foyer of the narvinda. She's weaponless and clad in a very simple red silk garment. Her eyes widen on seeing the two but she listens to their greetings and relaxes.

"You're welcome to come in then, as friends of the Vashti," she assures them. "I'm Annika...I'm staying here with the Vashti and her staff, along with a few others. If you like I can take you to her?"

(OOC - Sorry for taking so long...wasn't sure if Simon wanted to post, or if one of us should...and then I fell behind in other games and...blah! Anyway, getting caught up now!)


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 30, 2011)

"Indeed you're welcome. Any evil you bring in will turn on you. Any good will will be multiplied." grave voice just behind them speaks suddenly.

Turning quickly, you see shrouded and hooded figure which probably would cause a shudder of fear...if it was more then two and a half feet tall. Even this small, you cannot but wonder from where did he appear.

OOC: welcome


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 30, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape looks more reserved at the newcomers. The apish looking man in loose garbs and with only a staff as weapon murmurs some quite words as he stares at them.

[sblock=ooc]

cast detect magic. To many possessed, spirit and other enemies lately.

updated!

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 2, 2011)

The Vashti is a young woman dressed in plain white robes (although on closer inspection they aren't quite plain, but embroidered white on white with images associated with the river - swimming carp, swaying rushes and so on). She has shoulder length black hair, her youthful features are a mix of asharan, nekuuese and anhoine.

She greets the newcomers in a small ornamental garden at the heart of the narvinda.

"Welcome," she says. "Would you care for some tea?" She gestures for everyone to sit down. 

"I'm Aru Leng, Vashti of Cormondal. I understand you've come to pay your respects to my great aunt Vasu Leng, the late Vashti. I thank you for the honour. The funeral has already been conducted, but you are welcome to make an offering in our temple of remembrance."


----------



## ahayford (Dec 3, 2011)

Glip bows curtly, and takes a seat at the table. He accepts the offered cup of tea, so as not to appear rude, and takes a token sip. Glip never did understand the surfacers' strange obsession with taking perfectly good water and muddying it up. 

Glip removes an object wrapped in thick, damp, kelp leaves and places it on the low table in front of him.
 Vashti, The Wavecrest clan offers this token of remembrance to honor the Vashti that was. 

Glip unwraps the bundle revealing a enormous and beautiful nautilus shell. The iridescent surface is gold with marbling of silver and blue.

 Among our people, the shells of the nautilus serve to remind us that our bodies here are but temporary homes. And that someday, we will shed our mortal shells and move on to our next life. This shell was home to a great creature that lived many years before moving on. It is the people's wish that this shell remind all those whom she helped of her wisdom and beauty...and remind all those that gaze upon it that life is but a fleeting thing, preparing us for what is the come next.

Glip bows his head, and pushes the gift across the table to the Vashti.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2011)

Chaarr hops nimbly up on a stool and stands atop it so that he can see onto the table. He accepts the offer of tea and sips it appreciatively. When Glip places his offering on the table, the little Ura purses his lips and whistles softly. "A magnificent offering! Magnificent!"

He turns to look at the new Vashti and bows respectfully. "I am called Chaarr of Ghost Stalker in Snow on the Sand. Sadly, I have nothing so thoughtful - nor so valuable - to offer for remembrance, but am prepared to give of my time and my skills as a worker of metals. Is there aught that needs making or fixing to which I can make my small contribution?"


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 4, 2011)

Cowled figure looks at the two from shadows, not speaking since the greeting. He's careful, wary of treachery, but doesn't seem openly hostile.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 5, 2011)

"Master Chaarr is right," says the Vashti. "This is a magnificent gift, thank you." She favours Glip with a beaming smile and then looks down at Chaar. "And as for your equally generous offer," she says, "I'm sure we can find use for your services. It seems that the weave of fate has bought you both here today at the same time. I wonder what it signifies?"

Just then there is a sudden uproar from outside the narvinda; sounds of panic. The Vashti raises her eyebrows and puts down her teacup.

"Fate indeed." She stands and gestures to the entrance. "Shall we?"


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 5, 2011)

"Here we go again." voice can be heard from the shadows as little swordmage is swallowed by them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 5, 2011)

Ape nods grimly as he stands up.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2011)

Annika perks up at the noise and looks around, her movements a little birdlike even in her human form. She quickly goes to see what the source of the commotion is about.


----------



## ahayford (Dec 5, 2011)

Glip clicks angrily in the back of his throat....startled by the commotion and sudden disturbance to the peace of the temple. Glip defers to his hosts, but when he sees them respond, he moves to their side and investigates.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2011)

Chaarr hops nimbly down from the table and moves to follow the others . . .


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 9, 2011)

Outside the narvinda there is a broad plaza that then leads down into the river in broad stone steps, the famous ghats of Cormondal.

There is a sense of chaos on the ghats. An enormous slime-creature has evidently hauled itself up out of the river and is oozing its way onto the plaza. The slime-creature has already crushed one of the net-drying frames that the fishermen of Cormondal leave on the ghats. One old fisherman stands shouting obscenties at the blob (Annika and Growling Ape recognise him as the irascible Grandfather Wen). Washerwomen flee from it, baskets of washing scattered everywhere. One trips and falls just feet from the slime creature.

There is a solitary Guard of Unswerving Vigilance outside the narvinda, placed there to uphold the Vashti's house arrest. He stands catching flies rather than doing anything useful.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2011)

Chaarr stands gawping at the spectacle before him, caught completely off-guard by the potential for disaster.

Initiative (1d20+3=7)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2011)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:4/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape becomes a full baboon again...

[sblock=ooc]

change to animal shape and full defense, until he is sure what is the plan.

know check to possibly get some knowledge regarding it's capabilities.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 9, 2011)

[sblock=Growling Ape]
One thing Ape does know is that this creature is _not_ natural. The colour and texture reminds him a bit of the man/ooze that was at the Tigerskin Gorge mine workings, although this thing is a _lot_ bigger and definitely not man-shaped.
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Dec 10, 2011)

Glip twirls out of his monk robe, revealing a breastplate constructed of a milky white material that has been polished to a brilliant sheen. Underneath his armor, Glip wears a long sleaved tunic that appears to be constructed from shark skin and tightly hugs his body like a second skin. Its surface is studded with what appears to be the same milky white material  . The tortoise shell shield slides naturally off his back and into his left hand. He plants his feet and assumes an aggressive stance, shifting his grip on his trident, changing it from walking stick to weapon.

 What the *screee-pop* is this thing?!? 

[sblock=ooc]Glip stands back, but will immediately go to aid one of the Vashti's clan should they come under immediate threat[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 21, 2011)

"Not important. Let's see how it likes fire."

Diminutive warrior grabs a blanket, cloak or any other big cover cloth and wraps himself in it. He next grabs the oil and turns it over himself making himself into easily flammable target. All the way, he moves toward the thing. As he gets close he grabs any source of fire on the way. Torch, lantern, candle, even street vendor fire and ***whoooshh*** he goes into flames and runs toward the beast.

He moves deceptively fast for such little fellow, covering ground as fast as bigger folk (i.e. use extreme leap withing tumbling to gain additional 10' move to run)

Acrobatics for Flame's Blessing stance (1d20+11=18) - gain resist 20 fire (should be immunity since I STILL didn't level up and it will go up by one, but it's my problem)

I just remembered traits in pathfinder - do we (old characters) get them in leveling up?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2011)

Annika watches in mounting horror as everyone prepares for the fight, but no one seems to see the washerwoman who fell right before the beast!

Ephemeral flames lash about her as she casts a spell, a protective warding, then rushes down the steps, jumping them three at a time to get to the spot she needs to be. Down in the plaza she dives to place herself between the fallen woman and the horrifying, breathtaking bulk of the slimy monster!

"Go," Annika says to the woman. "Get out of here!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 27, 2011)

OOC: At some point a map will be forthcoming....


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 5, 2012)

Like a little blazing comet, Mystal charges towards the creature whilst Annika interposes herself between the mountain of slime and the stricken washerwoman. 

The giant slime-thing lashes out at Mystal with a monstrous pseudopod, slamming the little salsham'ai with tremendous force and seering his exposed skin with acid. There is a sizzle and a stench as it strikes his flames, and the pseudopod draws back quickly.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry about the delay!

*Slime* - attack Mystal, hit for 19 damage plus 3 acid, but takes 1d6=5 fire damage in response.

Initiative order for next round:
Ape
Mystal
Glip
Chaarr
Annika

The PCs and the Vashti are indicated by their initial in their speech colour. NPC 1 is the guard, 2 the washerwomen, 3 is Grandfather Wen. Brown shapes are boats, stalls or other such furniture.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 5, 2012)

As soon as the pseudopod lashes at little swordmage, fiery copy of it lashes into the beast, burning it some more.

Immediate reaction on hit: Fire riposte melee touch attack 4d6 fire damage


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2012)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:3/5, 2:4/4, 3:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape suppresses a curse as he has still to do more preparations before he can enter the fray. He silently invokes the spirits of thunder and lightning.

[sblock=ooc]

standard: cast produce lightning

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2012)

Chaarr plants his feet and throws out an arm . . . the hanging sleeve grows impossibly long, lashing out at the green glob and stiffening to steel hardness at the point of impact.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Standard: Steel Scarf Attack, Damage (1d20+9=29, 1d8+2=3), Crit Confirm (1d20+9=21, 1d8+2=7) (10 Points if 21 hits, 3 points if not)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 6, 2012)

OOC: 21 hits (it's actually AC 3, the proverbial barn door!), but as an ooze it's immune to criticals.


----------



## ahayford (Jan 7, 2012)

Glip quickly moves to the front line beside Mystal. He maneuvers his shield to try and deflect any further acid from landing on him. 

Glip stabs at the creature, attempting to sheer off a pseudopod.









*OOC:*


 Active Defense shares my shield fighting dodge bonus with an adjacent ally, Mystal gains +1 AC 







[sblock=Stats]

Str: 18 +4 (13 p + lvl)     Level: 05             XP: xxx
Dex: 14 +2 (05 p)       BAB: +5             HP: 
Con: 16 +3 (05 p + 2)   CMB: +9            CMD: 21
Int: 10 +0 (02 p - 2) Speed: 20'/30'     Swim: 30'  
Wis: 12 +1 (00 p + 2)  Init: +2      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 10 +0 (00 p)       ACP: -2      Spell Save: N/A
                    Dmg Red: 0/anything    ASF: 00

    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Dodge  Misc
               19    10    +6     +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    +1     +0
Defensively
               22    10    +8     +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    +2     +0

                  Touch AC: 13              Flatfooted AC: 18

Saving Throw   Base    Mod   Misc   Special  Total  
Fort:            04    +3     +0               7
Ref:             01    +2     +0               3
Will:            01    +1     +0               2


Weapon                        Attack       Damage     Critical     Special
Masterwork Shell Trident  5+1+4+1=10    1D8 -2 +4           x2      
   *Attack from BAB/MW/STR/WF             
   *DMG from Shell/STR
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 7, 2012)

Flinging burnt covering over the beast, Mystal changes his stance and multiple copies of his weapon weave around the creature. He stabs into the goo and pulls part of it over him as the isolation against the next attack.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: fling away burning cover (hopefully it lands on the beast)
Swift: Change Flame's Blessing stance into Island of Blades - all allies adjacent to Mystal and the monster are flanking the monster (Mystal and Glip at this moment)
Focused Move: Martial Lore; Attack stone bones vs AC; damage (1d20+11=14, 1d20+9=13, 1d4-1=1) - gain DR 5 until the end of the next round
Extra damage from focused  move (1d6=1) - total of 2 damage 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 11, 2012)

Mystal's burning poncho sizzles as it strikes the slime beast, then the fires are extinguished as it is sucked inside the creature, phagocytosed. The attacks of Mystal, Glip and Chaar are all pinpricks against such a massive beast. They hit (and it would seem that the creature's acid doesn't work on inorganic material), but it is hard to say if they have any effect.

Behind Annika, the fallen washerwoman is still stupefied by the sight of the creature, but she at least has Annika between her and harm.

[sblock=OOC]
Mystal - throw burning blanket, hits for 1d6=4 fire damage.
Glip - trident attack hits for 1d8+2=5 damage.
Annika - Charisma check 7+3=10, not enough to galvanise the washerwoman.

Next, Annika.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2012)

Seeing the monster lash out, Annika realized she was too close to safely cast spells. She grabbed the washerwoman's arm and hauled her up and away from the horror behind them. "Get MOVING!" she insisted. 

(Move to 'pick up' NPC and move to get us both away from the monster...)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2012)

Chaarr sees Annika's efforts to get the innocent out of harm's way. "She said MOVE, girl! Get out of here!" His voice, surprisingly deep and loud coming from such a small man, booms across the docks.

[sblock=OOC]Can I take my Move action now, or would this be considered a free action? I'll roll an Intimidate/Diplomacy check (both are +10). If you'd rather use a bald CHA check, just subtract 5 from the total.

Well, that was . . . unspectacular. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 18, 2012)

Annika drags the stricken washerwoman out of harm's way (for now). With a monstrous slurping sound the pile of ooze hauls itself up the ghat and rolls forwards over Glip and Mystal. Mystal is quick enough to roll back out of the way, but Glip is engulfed by the rolling wall of slime.

[sblock=OOC]
[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] - either skill use is fine. I reckon, for persuasion in battle, you could try it as any kind of action but maybe take a skill penalty to use a free action, something like that.

*Slime* - engulf attack on both Mystal and Glip. Reflex saves from both: Mystal 12+8=20, succeeds, Glip 6+3 = fail.

Glip is engulfed (grappled), taking 19 bludgeoning plus 1 acid damage. A CMB check would be needed to escape, full round action, but he can attack from within if he prefers. At least he's in no danger of suffocation, the ooze is sufficiently water-like for that.

Initiative track:
Ape
Mystal
Glip
Ch'aar
Annika
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2012)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:3/5, 2:4/4, 3:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape channels his summoned lightning at the ooze, hoping not to hurt Glib... lot.

[sblock=ooc]

standard: throw lightning

4 / 5 lightning remaining.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 18, 2012)

There is nothing Mystal can do to extricate his helper, but he can work on hurting it. He attains that unearthly focus only true masters of the blade can and strikes at the ooze, his little rapier stabbing along with it's image, leaving small puncture frosted over for a moment.

Martial Lore for Focused Attack (1d20+11=27) - +2d6 damage

Shadow Strike Technique vs touch AC (1d20+9=21, 1d20+9=16); damage (1d4+3+2d6=11); cold damage if both hit (1d6=3)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 18, 2012)

Growling Ape's ball of lightning strikes the creature. With a SCHLOOOORP it splits into two smaller mounds of slime. Mystal's blade, and its phantom twin, sink into the one holding Glip, causing just the faintest patch of milkiness in the "body" of the thing.


[sblock=OOC]
Given the relative sizes, there's currently no danger of hitting Glip when aiming for the slime, except for area effects obviously.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2012)

At a loss as to how to combat this great monstrosity but certain that he wants to get no closer to it lest he suffer the fate of Mistal and Glip, Ch'aarr lashes out once more with the stiffening sleeve of his tunic.

Attack, Damage (1d20+8=17, 1d8+2=6)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2012)

(OOC - Just to clarify, I'd like to see the map before I post...thanks!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 30, 2012)

It isn't clear if Ch'aar's attacks have any effect, but where the steel scarf strikes the body of the ooze creature it becomes opaque, as if damaged in some way.

OOC: Oops, forgot about the map, now in place!


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 30, 2012)

"It didn't like my fire! Find as much oil as fast as you can and create the barrier before it enters the city. HURRY!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 31, 2012)

"You heard him," says the Vashti to the guard. "Go, fetch help." She turns to one of the white-robed acoyltes gathering behind her to watch the spectacle. "Go! Fetch oil and fire. One of you bring Sister Herbalist."

Sluggishly at first, then faster, people move to obey her.

OOC: Oops, _this_ the the right map!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2012)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:3/5, 2:4/4, 3:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape tosses another lightning at the thing he hit before.

[sblock=ooc]

standard: throw lightning

  3/ 5 lightning remaining.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 2, 2012)

Once again, as Ape's lightning strikes the ooze creature it splits into two smaller divisions with a noisy sucking sound. 

[sblock=OOC]
Awaiting actions from Annika and Glip for this round before the slime acts again.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 2, 2012)

"Ape, maybe you should reconsider tossing those into something that can burn instead of creating more of them?!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 2, 2012)

"I don't make more, I split them to a smaller size. But you may have a point..."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 20, 2012)

The three ooze subsections begin to slime across the ghats independently. Glip is able to struggle free of the now-diminshed section that holds him, which lashes out at Mystal again with a pseudopod.

[sblock=OOC]
Glip Grapple check 17+9=26 vs. Ooze, success.

Oooze attack on Mystal, hits for 16 damage plus 2 acid damage (DR will apply to the ordinary damage).
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2012)

Annika finally breaks free of her somewhat inexplicable stupor after getting the panicked civilian out of harm's way and focuses on the blobs at hand. Flame blazes up around her, twining around her waist and exploding in sheets up her arms like a pair of wings as she lifts her hands up, speaking in the strange language of the spirits. The flame coalesces into a raging ball between her palms that she flings at the blob before her...and then quickly scrambles back away from, suddenly realizing that she may have just brought herself to its malign attention.

(Scorching Ray! Should actually be +5 with Point Blank Shot, but I remembered the bonus for damage. She casts it on the middle blob, then scoots backwards 3 squares and to the right 1 square.)


----------



## ahayford (Feb 21, 2012)

Glip surveys his attackers...finding himself separated from the rest of the group, with his back to the river.

_Well Glip...this is a fine mess you've gotten yourself into....best thing to do is get their attention and let the others do the damage...._

Glip bangs his spear against his shield and screams a challenge to the oozes trying to get their attention.


----------



## ahayford (Feb 21, 2012)

Glip assumes a defensive stance....and attacks the smaller ooze.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 21, 2012)

The ooze creature sizzles under the onslaught of Annika's fire, and puckers back from the wound from Glip's trident, but all three blobs continue to squelch forwards.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 22, 2012)

Chaarr maintains his distance from the oozing masses and continues utilizing his clothing to slash the thing. Sadly, as he is backing away he slips on a small pile of fish guts and this time the steel hard sleeve of his jerkin cuts only air.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:3/5, 2:4/4, 3:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape sighs and stops throwing the lightnings. Instead he concentrates on their inner elemental heat and send a call for help into the fire. Sadly, the near proximity to the water causes only one small elemental to answer.

[sblock=ooc]

standard: cast SNA 3. summon adjacent to as much enemies as possible.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Feb 25, 2012)

The layer of slime across Glips skin would normally offer him some protection against acid and other chemical irritants, but his extended stay out of the water has rendered him as vulnerable as any shore man. He fights the burning sensation in his limbs, trying to maintain guard and distract the creature.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 2, 2012)

Mystal focuses inward, his rapier becoming dull for the moment before he plunges it into closest blob.

When he pulls the blade out, the blade holds purple sheen for a moment before returning to normal.



Drain Vitality vs AC (small blob); damage (1d20+9=25, 1d4+3=4) - Fort DC 16 or blob looses 2 points of CON

Focused Attack (Martial Lore) (1d20+13=20)
Extra damage (2d6=2)

Total: 6 damage


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 13, 2012)

Mystal and Chaarr chip away at the massive blob if slime with their weapons, whilst Ape's summoned elemental wades in with its fiery fists. At this point, the narvinda acoyltes return with oil, cloth and burning brands. Emulating the tactics of Mystal they throw as much as they can on the nearest of the three blobs. Aided by Ape's fiery summoned spirit the cloth cacthes fire and the ooze withers in the heat.

Glip, Chaarr and Mystal are able to herd the other two creatures which face a further attack of burning oil. Some of the Magister's guard arrive and join in. Two of the blobs are utterly destroyed and the last, shrivelled and burned, slips away into the river.

[sblock=OOC]
It was getting a bit of a marathon slugfest; time to move it on a bit I thought!
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 13, 2012)

Good thinking!  Maybe if we got any idea if we were hurting them, would be faster  And of course, me being in a hospital few days didn't help  Luckily, this is fairly slow thread...

Onward!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2012)

(OOC - Belated apologies for slowness! Once I miss a post, it got into this little cycle of avoidence and delay...stupid, I know. Annnd...my obsession with Mass Effect 3 didn't help.   But that's done now and I am back in business! Evil Bioware Begone!)

Annika's hands spew jets of flame as she cleans the smoldering, acidic residue off the ground and docks.

"We should never have left that place alone," she says with a scowl. "It just didn't seem as important as the other things we were doing at the time."

"But we have time now, yes? We can return to that mine and finish them at the source."

(OOC 2 - There's rules for shapeshifting PC races now in the SRD! Granted, they're fox-human shifters...but we may still find useable ideas.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2012)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:3/5, 2:4/4, 3:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"This is a most wise suggestion." Ape supports Annika.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Mar 28, 2012)

Glip scrapes the remains of the goop from his armor and shield.

I've never seen creatures like these on land. What is going on here? What would cause them to attack the village like this?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 29, 2012)

The Vashti walks down the steps of the ghat, scoops up a handful of river water which she then sprinkles over Glip. 

"May the blessing and purity of the river be with you," she intones. Even those few drips of water seem fresh and cleansing to Glip, and the worst of his burns seem to heal.

She glances around at the acolytes and Guards who are working together to remove the rest of the slime.

"From what Annika and Ape have told me, I believe these came from Tigerskin Gorge, about a day upriver. There were some old mines there that House Turif of the Merchants League were trying to re-open before they lost contact with the team they sent.

Annika, Ape and some others passed by the Tigerskin mines on another mission, but they told me that they encountered some kind of ooze-man, and the mine's log hinted at some kind of disease that was affecting the camp."

She points at the remnants of the slime.

"Perhaps the end result, perhaps the cause, I don't know. Mistress Kumiko of House Turif is offering a sizeable reward for any further information about the Tigerskin mines...."

[sblock=OOC]
Cure Moderate on Glip, heals 12 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 29, 2012)

"Be careful, Honorable Vashti, it almost seems like you're sending us away and we didn't resolve Magistrate problem. It may yet come for you. Although, now that you know about it, you can resolve it wiht more mundane methods, right?" Mystal bows toward priestess.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2012)

Chaarr perks up at the mention of a mine, his large ears twitching excitedly.

"A mine, you say? What was the produce of this mine?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 30, 2012)

The Vashti lays a slender hand on Mystal's shoulder. 

"Well, if you're worried I'm not forcing you to go," she says. "And thank you for your concern, Mystal." She looks down at Chaarr. "Iron, I think," she says. "The mines were closed thirty years ago after an accident, and the fortunes of Cormondal began to wane from that time."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2012)

"We walked away from this mine once before, and it came after us," Annika says darkly. "I think we'd better take care of it this time. Next time the thing coming out of the river might be unstoppable."


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 3, 2012)

"You were there from the start. You decide, I'll follow." Mystal bows and fades into shadows.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2012)

"I'm always up for a chance to look into a place where metal is mined. I'll go along."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2012)

"I have already shown my consensus with the exploration of the mines."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 4, 2012)

"What about you, Master Glip?" says the Vashti. "I realise this is not really your concern, but it all seems tied to my great aunt's legacy and the well-being of Cormondal. Any help would be gratefully received. Master Mystal, I su...," she looks around her for Mystal. "Where'd he go? I was going to suggest that you all wait until tomorrow to set off, to give your wounds time to heal, and Mystal will be able to keep an eye on the Magister if he likes. I'll see if Grandfather Wen is willing to take you upriver again. And...," she pauses for effect, "I may have some information about the Jade Elixir."


----------



## ahayford (Apr 9, 2012)

Glip pours a buckets of water over his burned skin, making a noise that must be a sigh.

The mother waters always help to soothe the wounds I get on the surface.

Glip turns to look at the Vashti. 

 It would be my honor to assist the new Vashti in anything she requires. <screee> My clans life debt extends beyond the life of the honored lady.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 16, 2012)

Another day passes in the Narvinda whilst everyone recovers from driving off the slime-beast. There is a lot of activity amongts the acolytes. The Vashti appears with an old man whom Annika and Ape recognise.

"Grandfather Wen has agreed to take you upriver again," says the Vashti. The old man doesn't look pleased.

"More stinking slime-monsters," he says. "No-one's using my nets to fight them this time. Don't know why you talked me into this, girl. Look, the experience last time even turned that feller white with fear." He points to Mystal.

"That was Master Jar'Thol," says the Vashti. "This is Master Mystal."

"Feh," says Wen. "Well, I ain't going in no mine. I'll take you there, but that's all. Don't know why I'm doing this."

"The reward from House Turif has nothing to do with it," says the Vashti.

The following morning as you are loading gear into Wen's small fishing boat, there are two men flanking the Vashti. One is a tall asharan man in fancy armour, the other a squat nekuuese in peasant clothing who looks like he's been in a few fights. 

"Master Glip, Master Chaarr, may I introduce Master Three Flowers and Master Dirt," says the Vashti, introducing the men in turn. She looks over to Mystal and gives him a smile. "Three Flowers and Dirt are recovering nicely from their injuries," she says. "They've offered to protect me in case of reprisals, so you have no need to worry, Mystal, I'll be in good hands."

[sblock=OOC]
The generosity of the narvinda is able to provide you with supplies up to 500gp each - this includes any and all mundane, alchemical and masterwork gear that you may need. You can also get hold of magical gear but only scrolls, potions and wands. 

Note that "scrolls" includes any "spell-completion item", i.e. you can activate it if your class can access that spell. "Potions" includes "single-use items" i.e. anyone can use it; and "wands" includes "charged items", i.e. works the same as a wand. Typical items include sutras and small carved tokens.

This means that the items can be any design you like, although the mechanics remains the same (standard action to use). It also means you can create items that wouldn't normally fit - a potion of lightning bolt makes little sense, but a token of lightning bolt, or a jar of lighting etc. would work.

You can pool the 500gp each to purchase more expensive items. This is a trade in kind, so you don't get to keep any unspent funds.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2012)

Annika brightens on seeing some of her old friends.

"Three-Flowers! Dirt! I'm so glad you're all right!" she exclaims. "Thanks very much for watching things here while we do this. I'll feel much better knowing the Vashti and the city are in your care." Her grin becomes wry and she adds, "It seems like every time we do one thing, two more problems sprout in our wake...but I am sure you can keep things going smoothly."

She holds up a handful of silk scrolls, each wrapped around a short, thick wooden dowel and secured with a tied off strip of cloth; the knot designed to easily unravel when pulled, but otherwise be tight.

"We've been preparing for this. Wish us luck!"

With that, Annika waves her goodbyes and goes over to the Vashti before boarding the boat.

"You mentioned the Elixir. Does it have something to do with this mine, and these...things coming out of it?"

[sblock=OOC Note]My sheet shows she had 420 gold saved up, so I'll use that along with the 500gp of trade to buy the following:

2 scrolls of Resist Energy (CL 3)
1 scroll of Alter Self (CL 3)
1 scroll of Fireball (CL5)

She is of level to use them without a roll...even the Fireball, since her minimum caster level check is 6. Total cost is 825gp. She now has 95gp in her pocket.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 22, 2012)

OOC: I would take sunrods, healing potions, flame casks, oil and matches, smokesticks and tanglebags...full quantities after I see the cost and weight of each


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


Anyone wanting to pool some gp with me to buy a first level healing wand (Cure Light Wounds)? It is a classic and great group resource.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2012)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:3/5, 2:4/4, 3:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape talks quietly with Mystal, then he chooses a sleek looking wand, seemingly made from ivory.

[sblock=ooc]

I will take a cure light wounds wand. 500 gp from me and Neurotic will help with the rest. Thanks!

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 23, 2012)

Three Flowers gives Annika an elegant bow.

"I will do my best, Lady Phoenix," he says. Dirt rolls his eyes slightly.

"The Elixir, yes," says the Vashti. "Thank you for reminding me. A few days upriver , beyond Ropoko Island, is Willowmantle, a tiny fishing village. It was bigger once, and according to some old census records we found there was once a temple to the Monkey King in the hills above Willowmantle. There are a lot of unknowns - if the temple still exists and if it is not abandoned, maybe you can find something that will help you find the Jade Elixir." She shrugs. "Wen has agreed to take you all there, if you wish to explore this lead."

OOC: [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION]; price and weight for all those items are as per the SRD (PFSRD).


----------



## ahayford (Apr 24, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Glip will purchase 10 flasks of alchemists fire (20gp each),  and 1 cure moderate wound potion (300gp). Don't want to be in a slime fight w/o fire![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Chaarr would like a Wand of Burning Hands, Caster Level 3, 11 Charges (495 GP)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 25, 2012)

Fortune seems to be with you, as the _narvinda_ has all the items that you require. Feeling better equipped, you join Grandfather Wen on his boat. As before, Wen is very particular about where everything is stowed. He avoids Glip as best he can - perhaps a man who makes his living from catching fish is unnerved by a fish who walks as a man.

Watched from the ghats by the Vashti, Three Flowers, Dirt and Sister Herbalist, as well as several novices, fisherfolk and a couple of guards, the boat heads upstream towards Tigerskin Gorge.

It takes a couple of days travel upstream before the gorge comes into sight, and its name becomes obvious. Strata of orange and black rock stripe the sides of a bite taken out of the cliffs on the right-hand bank of the river. Within the bite are several tents and a couple of shanty huts, all in a bad state of disrepair. Across the back of the gorge run three mining levels, diagonal slashes leading up to a succession of tunnels. A stream runs through the middle of the camp, diverted into a wooden leat before it disgorges across a shore on shingle into the River Leng.

Supply boxes have been scattered across the camp, evidently the work of scavenging animals. The only movement is the fluttering of a loose tent corner in the breeze, a breeze that carries a smattering of drizzle.

[sblock=OOC]
Grandfather Wen





His boat





All items are fine. I make the Wand of CLW 750gp, leaving Mystal with 250gp worth of "spend".

Anyone who wants to have a go at poling the boat is welcome (Grandfather Wen is a very fussy teacher, but he also likes a snooze at the front of the boat and so is willing to cede control). Make a DC 10 Int check and you get Profession (boatman) at +0 (plus Wis modifier) - i.e. no actual ranks but you count as trained. Annika, who as already got this level of skill, can get Profession (boatman) +1 if she wants to make the check.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 25, 2012)

Over the course of days, Mystal avoided the sun and didn't offer the work the tiller due to his small stature, but he learned what needs to be done in the boat and basic rules of the trade. There may be some training involved for practical parts, but he doesn't really expect to need the skill. Still, he retains enough of the knowledge, not to feel strange on the water.
Intelligence check for boating (1d20+1=11)


"Remain on the boat, I'll let you know if there is something dangerous here before we get out."

Waiting a moment to see if his companions offer a comment, Mystal wraps himself in his cloak, flourishing it while stepping in the shade of the cabin. The move scatters the shadows as if they were smoke and when they return to normal, Mystal is nowhere to be seen.

OOC: if nobody objects Mystal goes scouting. Picking a tree on the shore (within 50') he uses Shadow Step to get there and immediately recovers it. He then proceeds with scouting, going invisible if needed, teleporting out if it gets real sticky.  Stealth +17; Perception +12


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2012)

Annika stands, but nods at Mystal and remains in the boat...though from the glances she keeps sending at the water's surface, she isn't exactly thrilled with the idea.

"Be careful," she says quietly when he disappears.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2012)

Chaarr remains seated in the boat, impressed with his new companion's abilities to hide himself.

[sblock=OOC/Doc]Was going to put in an RP post about learning to pole the boat, but I don't want to derail us - Chaarr is interested in learning, however.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 29, 2012)

Mystal has trouble finding a tree - in this man-blasted landscape the nearest thing is a stunded hawthorn near the leat. The rest is a slag, the older mounds with a scrubby covering of moss and grasses, the newer ones still bare.

However, he flits between the huts and tents like a gust of smoke. There is no creature to be found, living or dead, within the camp. The many items that make up the mining camp have been abandoned, some scattered. It looks like animals and weather have done this, though, since items like tools, desirable to intelligent raiders, stand rusting in their racks.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 29, 2012)

Mystal steps out into the open, waving his companions toward the shore.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 30, 2012)

Glip jumps off the boat into the cool waters of the river and helps to drag it ashore. Glip had spent most of his life underneath the water...Riding on the land walkers' boat had been a fascinating experience. By himself, Glip could have swam the distance in half the time. But, the lazy pace of the trip had given him a chance to rest and recuperate from the fight with the slime creatures.

Once ashore, Glip tested the security of newly purchased equipment. The small clay pots of alchemists fire looked deceivingly benign packed in the straw filled box he purchased from the village alchemist. If they ran into more of the creatures that attacked the village, he would be better prepared to deal with them. 

His pack secure, Glip shoulders his shield and joins the group, leaning on his spear like a walking staff. Glip surveys the damage to the campsite, trying to figure out what happened to the lost miners.

 <pop> Your people dig in the earth for metal...Perhaps she did not want to give it up so easily? 

[sblock=ooc]Glip Searches for any sign of what might have happened here[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 30, 2012)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:3/5, 2:4/4, 3:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape looks around, kneeling speaks a prayer and rubs some dirt between his fingers. "I will try to let the place speak to me...".

[sblock=ooc]
casting guidance and making perception and survival (tracking) checks to search the place. Also activating Spirit advise domain power to add a +2 bonus to survival.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

CLW Wand: 50 charges.

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2012)

OOC: Wow, Survival 35 would track a fly (DC +8) across stony ground (base DC 20) on a moonless night (DC +6)! I'd better think of something useful to tell you with that score.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2012)

Chaarr leaps agilely from the boat, bowing deeply with respect to Grandfather Wen for his aid and for the poling lesson. He shoulders his pack and makes his way with hurried steps to the others.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 2, 2012)

Glip surveys the camp. It is a mess, but it doesn't look like violence has taken place here; more the mess left by scavengin animals and weather. It looks to have been abandoned for several weeks at least. The stony ground is covered by patchy moss that is brown and dead in places.

The spirits speak to Ape, guiding his attention to minute signs, tiny disturbances in the natural world that help him piece together a picture. He notes, first of all, that the body of the creature he helped destroy before has gone; in its place a patch of dead moss and clean stones. There are more patches like this across the camp, some leading between the river bank and the mining levels at the back. Smaller patches seem to lead towards the mines and a few larger ones lead away.

There are three levels that lead up to mine entrances, a lower, middle and upper terrace. Each hase two mine openings. The majority of traffic leads to the second (further) of the middle level. It looks like no new tracks have been made for several weeks.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2012)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:3/5, 2:4/4, 3:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"I will try to let the place speak to me...".
Ape says criptically before showing the missing patches of moss and the blank stone: "This is what remains of an ooze." He says as he moves and points at each of him, somehow also able to determine the direction the things took. He ends at the mine entrances: "This one was used more often... but all happened several weeks ago..."
 
[sblock=ooc]


--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

CLW Wand: 50 charges.

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (May 2, 2012)

Glip points at the track leading away from the campsite.
Perhaps that was left by the one that attacked the village? Are these beasts intelligent? <screep> Or just hungry?

Glip looks to the caves.

We should investigate the mines. <pop> If the miners disturbed a nest of some kind, they will be a threat to the Vashti's people up and down the river.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 2, 2012)

OOC: Last time Ape and Annika and the old party were here they picked up a logbook, which they took back to the Vashti. I think we can assume that this was shown to the newer members. Link here


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2012)

"We don't know much about them," Annika admits, a little sheepishly. "But the one that attacked Cormondal didn't seem very intelligent. Even when it became clear it was overmatched, it never tried to save itself."

She nods at Ape. "Lets explore in there first then," she suggests, pointing at the middle entrance.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 10, 2012)

The mine tunnel leads almost straight into the heart of the rock, canted slightly to one side and low enough in places that the taller races need to travel with bent backs. The tunnel walls and roof are rough cut from the orange-coloured stone of Tigerskin Gorge, and the floor is damp and stony.

The air within is warm and moist, and somewhere ahead comes the steady sound of dripping water, echoing. Ape finds tiny traces of caustic slime on the walls and floor.


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2012)

(OOC - Okay, I can take the lead on this. )

Annika makes a flowing gesture with her hand, and little fireballs arise from her palm. About the same size and brightness of torches, they move ahead into the mine while floating in midair. Ten feet ahead they stop, as if waiting.

When Annika follows them in, they continue moving, maintaining that distance to light the tunnel ahead.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 20, 2012)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:3/5, 2:4/4, 3:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"I will try to let the place speak to me...".
Ape says softly as he follows her. "I have to stick my light on things, which makes them obvious targets.
...
Do you see the trace remains? The oozes came though here!"

[sblock=ooc]


--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

CLW Wand: 50 charges.

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 20, 2012)

"Or maybe they are baby oozes? Keep the light, I'll be up front."

Mystal climbs the wall and scampers up on the wall, nearly hanging from the ceiling. He moves parallel to the light and peers into the darkness.


----------



## ahayford (May 21, 2012)

Glip hefts his shield onto his back and ignites a small torch from his supplies. He glances at the magic lights.

I will carry my own light....my people do not like dark cramped places. Vile things tend to live in the deeps. <pop> Hungry, vile things.

Glips follows the group deep into the cave.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2012)

Chaarr murmurs a quick prayer to his ancestors, asking for their protection in this endeavor as he moves forward with his companions.

[sblock=Actions]Start spamming Resistance.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 22, 2012)

The slime doesn't seem to be moving, and is mostly dried out; more likely traces as Ape guesses than small oozes as Mystal reckons.

The group moves deeper into the tunnel, Mystal moving ahead slightly in front of Annika's arcane lights. It delves more or less straight into the earth, with a few kinks left, right, up and down as it follows the rock strata. After a few minutes there is a narrow shaft on the right-hand side, with a ladder leading up and down. The shaft is rough-cut and just about wide enough for a human-sized creature to squeeze through. Just beyond the shaft, the tunnel forks. The right-hand branch is wider and slopes upwards. The left-hand branch is narrower, another squeeze for human-sized creatures, and slopes downwards. The warm and stuffy air is stirred by a cool breeze from the rightwards tunnel, but Mystal notices more slime trails on the leftward tunnel.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2012)

"We always wind up in dark, cramped spaces underground," Annika complains as she turns sideways to try to get more clearance from the walls. "There must be some evil brewing on a high mountaintop, or on a rolling plain under the stars _somewhere_. Just to shake things up a bit."

She flinches as she touches the rough-hewn wall of the tunnel and adds, "I can't believe men actually worked here. How could they even use tools in this tiny excuse for space?"

At the fork she looks right, noting the grade and stirring of air, then looks at Mystal with pathetic hope in her puppy-dog eyes.

_This way? Right? Up this way? RIGHT?!_


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 1, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> "There must be some evil brewing on a high mountaintop, or on a rolling plain under the stars _somewhere_. Just to shake things up a bit."





OOC: There might be, at that...

Also, bump!


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 2, 2012)

Mystal leads the way deeper into the cavern. He hold ready oil flask, just in case.
"Annika, do not be afraid to burn everything around me, mists will protect me from the heat. If we get in trouble, I'm not afraid of a fireball or two."

OOC: left path


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Left.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2012)

"Mmmm. This doesn't seem cramped at all to me . . .  And I sort of like the underground; you find the best raw ore in places like this."

OOC: Left


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2012)

"What do I want with ore?" Annika grumps. Her mood is not improved when everyone goes left, but she follows along, moving her lights ahead of the group.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 4, 2012)

The cramped tunnel leads deeper underground, but with only a slight downward angle. Mostly it twists and turns as it follow the ore seam. After another ten minutes or so of awkward squeezes, the tunnel is blocked from wall to wall, floor to ceiling by a wall of slime, very like in appearance and texture to the creature from the _ghats_. It is not moving, but it _is_ pulsating slightly suggesting some kind of life.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 4, 2012)

Mystal retreats quickly and silently back toward the group and motions them back.

"There is another big slime up there. Should we try and fry it in place? Or return and follow other tunnels? I would not like having THAT behind us."
he takes out one of his oil skins.
"If it remains passive I can splash some oil over it's front maybe even get some of it inside and throw a torch at the oil trail. What do you think?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2012)

"What do I think?" Annika says, eying the pulsing mass of gelatinous flesh. "I think we should go back to the city and buy as much lantern oil as we can lay our hands on. Then we should haul it back here and break the barrels open. Then we light it up...and collapse the mine."

She pauses and adds, "It's the only way to be sure."


_(Shayuri: Finding inappropriate paraphrases of Aliens quotes since 1999.)_


----------



## ahayford (Jun 7, 2012)

Glip pulls the crate of alchemists fire from his pack....

 Kill it with fire?


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 7, 2012)

"Collapsing the mine won't help. Those things can flow with the water and we don't know how stretched they can become. They would reform in some other cave or in the river outside."

OOC: I just realized I didn't specify my equipment except to mention that I'll take oil and tinderbox. I'll look into pathfinder equipment to see how much can I  take after I take alchemist fire.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 12, 2012)

OOC: There's a fair assortment of fire-making ability between the party now. Chaarr knows that anything that burns with smoke is going to cause trouble in this cramped environment.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2012)

Annika sighs and nods. "I suppose it was too simple to be workable. Well, lets go then. The sooner we end this, the sooner we can be out in the sun and the air again."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 21, 2012)

Glip applies a flask of alchemist's fire to the slime, an easy task since it blocks the entire corridor. Where the fiery liquid burns, the slime darkens and hardens, sloughing off in flaming chunks that zip blue fire to the ground and sputter out. The slime creature, evidently hurt by this attack, moves away down the corridor, opening it up. There is a waft of cool damp air from beyond and Chaarr, with his attuned underground senses, can tell that the tunnel opens out into a large cavern.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2012)

(OOC - Just want to say, I haven't forgotten about this game...I was just hoping someone else would post something, since I had the last PC post, and my character would probably not take the lead here...but the game must go on. Unless I'm the only one left?  )

Annika breathes in the chill, moist air and scowls even more deeply. "Water AND underground. And before that? Sewers."

She grudgingly sends her wisps of illuminating flame into the cavern ahead, and if she doesn't spot anything immediately dangerous...follows them in, still grumbling.

"Next time we climb mountains. In the desert."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


I was waiting for Glip to scout ahead to the described cavern.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 6, 2012)

OOC: Well, it would likely be Mystal who'd do the scouting, but Neurotic is on holiday.


----------



## ahayford (Jul 6, 2012)

Glip looks around at the group and shrugs.

The fire seems to have done its job. The beast has moved itself from our path....Though I worry it may return. 

He taps his pack lightly.

Luckily, I have prepared for such...eventualities. 

Glip slips his shield onto his forearm and continues down the tunnel, doing his best to shield his companions from the slime, or any other threat that might present itself.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 8, 2012)

Just a quick quip: use Mystal as you see fit to not hold the game up. He would indeed go scouting. I try to keep up, but it's hard to post from the beach  I'll be back soon (next saturday)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 9, 2012)

The tunnel opens out into a broad cavern, the ceiling a flat strata of rock that slopes up and away from the tunnel entrance. A jumble of scree and debris drops away to the cavern floor, which vanishes beneath a pool of dark water, so still that it at first appears like a bottomless pit.

By the light of Annika's magic you can see creatures moving in this cavern. The slime that was blocking the passage is oozing its way down the pile of spoil. Two more blobs of slime are moving in the shallows of the water. Below, on the uneven shores of the pool are two humanoid creatures, like men constructed of slime. Annika and Ape have met one of these before, in the mining camp.

Across the lake there is an outcropping upon which is a crudely carved throne. A robed figure sits on the throne, clutching a staff. Another ooze-man stands to one side of it, and a small winged creature flits over its head.

"Have you come to seek perfection?" asks the robed figure in a voice like the smacking of lips.

[sblock=Chaarr]
Chaar hears a voice in his head, calling "Help me!"
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
On the map, #1  is the robed figure, #2-5  are the ooze-men and #6  is the small winged creature. The circles are the ooze-blobs.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2012)

[sblock=Dr. Simon]_{Who are you, and where are you?}_[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 10, 2012)

[sblock=Chaarr]
"The staff! This wizard keeps me prisoner down here. Without me he is powerless!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2012)

[sblock=Dr. Simon]_{Be at ease - we shall do what we can to rescue you. If you have the means, any resistance to the wizards commands to you would be helpful to our cause.}_[/sblock]

The tiny Uran speaks very softly to his compatriots. "The staff the wizard holds is intelligent, and is kept against its will. Taking it from him will greatly reduce his powers."
_______________


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2012)

Annika looks at the others with her, then back at the mage. She starts approaching at a very cautious pace. 

"Maybe... What do you mean by perfection? What are these slime monsters everywhere? Do you control them?"


----------



## ahayford (Jul 17, 2012)

Glip's fingers tense as he watches Annika move forward to address the wizard. He decides to let the woman attempt to get as much information from him as possible...possibly even tricking him into releasing the staff. He quickly judges the distance to the man, taking the opportunity to get as close as can, lest he need to attempt to disarm him by force.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 17, 2012)

"He's too far for me to teleport, by I can take someone over the ceiling. Glip or changed Annika."

Mystal fades into background and starts climbing over the party. Not sure about detection capabilities of humanoids and flying critter, he stays close.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 17, 2012)

Chaarr moves along behind Annika, matching her pace. As he moves his hands flutter about and he's murmuring almost under his breath.

"_Lame puternik_."

[sblock=Actions]Move along with Annika, cast _Lead Blades_.[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 20, 2012)

"Monsters?" says the robed figure with a hint of affront in its voice. "These are perfect forms. Free from want, free from doubt, free from unecessary desires. Once they were hapless creatures of dust like you, but I made them anew. I can do the same for you."

The slime creatures, both the blobs and the ones that still bear some humanoid shape, stop moving. The humanoid ones turn to regard the group with empty faces. The blobs... well, they might be looking, it's hard to tell.

[SBLOCK="Knowledge (religion) 12+"]
The robed figure is describing a warped version of the Path of Six Energies, a philosophy that rejects bodily matters to enable freedom of thought and spirit.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2012)

Annika carefully doesn't look at Charr, hoping his incantation might go unnoticed. She raises her voice a bit to try to keep the other man's attention.

"I notice you haven't perfected _yourself_ yet, then. How can someone who's not perfect claim to raise others to perfection?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 22, 2012)

In response the hooded figure merely gives a wet-sounding chuckle and draws back its hood, to reveal a blob-like "head" with no features. You notice, too, that its "hands" are featureless pseudopods.

"I am_ more_ than perfect," it says. "Come, you must join us... or die."


----------



## ahayford (Jul 22, 2012)

Glip prepares himself, getting ready to attempt a disarm attack against the creature. He decides to give Annika one more chance to talk to the creature before he strikes.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 23, 2012)

ahayford said:


> Glip prepares himself, getting ready to attempt a disarm attack against the creature. He decides to give Annika one more chance to talk to the creature before he strikes.




OOC: Note from the map that the party are on an outcropping on one side of a pool of water, and staff-gut is on an outcropping on the other, so anyone wanting to disarm him is going to need to cross it first.


----------



## ahayford (Jul 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Luckily, glip is an excellent swimmer  Thank you for reminding me though.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2012)

Ghostly flames and spring up around Annika's shoulders as she casts a protective spell, and the air above her shimmers with heat haze. (Shield)

"If there's still anything sane in you, if despair over what's happened to you is driving you to this, then we know healers who might be able to help you," she says. "But whether by your choice, or force, this infection will end. Now."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 27, 2012)

Mystal decides he doesn't want to be on the receiving end of fireball or acidball or whatever the mages will sling around. He creeps over the wall on the right closer to the mage while Annika keeps him talking.

OOC: if needed stealth is +18, climb +11. Target is to come within 50' of the mage, teleport behind him and hit him with Stone Bones (so I get some DR)

Current stance is Flame's Blessing, but will change to Giant killing stance before the attack

Readied maneuvers:
Shadow Jaunt
Shadow Strike Technique
Fire reposte
Cloak of Deception
Stone bones
Mind over body


----------



## ahayford (Jul 30, 2012)

Glip takes Annika's words as a signal and dives into the water, his spear and shield arranged before him to help cut through the water. He expected to feel relief at being submerged in the life waters after so long, but the water smelled corrupt and burned his flesh. He made for the creatures island with haste, trying to cut through the foul pool as quickly as possible


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 3, 2012)

The hooded slime creature merely hisses in response and calls up an arcane shield of its own - a shimmering green light. As Glip dives into the lake and cuts through the cold waters, the waterborne oozes begin to slide towards him but they lack the Ti-Kop's speed.  The little flying creature hovering near the slime-mage takes flight and wings across the centre of the cavern.

Meanwhile, Mystal makes his way along the cavern wall, out of range of Annika's lights. Annika, Chaar and Ape stand ready on their little outcropping whilst at the foot of the spoil heap below them the ooze-men creep forwards.

[sblock=OOC]

Initiative order

Mystal
Annika
Ape
Chaar
Glip
The Bad Guys

Everyone has already done a round of preperations except for Ape, so @walkingdad you can add a round of prep if you like.

Note that #6  is the small imp-like thing and is in the air. Oozes #2  and #3  and Glip are all in the water and Mystal is on the wall, I would guess on a level with the rest of the PCs, about 10 ft from the cavern floor.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 3, 2012)

Mystal goes on toward the mage, trusting Ape and Chaar to hold off ooze men for a while.

OOC: double move on the wall toward the mage.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 6, 2012)

[sblock=Neurotic]
If Mystal moves at his base climb speed (10 ft.) it will take him 3 rounds of double moves before he is in position to Shadow Jaunt behind the spellcaster. He can climb at an accelerated rate and still Take10 (being salsham'ai), and still have a high enough score to beat the DC of the wall, in which case he can double move up to 40 ft. along the wall. This might compromise his Stealth, however, although his skill in that is pretty high. Let me know if you want to risk it, otherwise I'll automatically continue to move him each round until he is within range, or something else happens.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 6, 2012)

Risk it, of course. I mean, even if they see me, it will be some time before they can do anything about it. And I can re-hide after teleport. Mystal has fire resistance in case of fireballs, problem being potential acid attacks by the wizard


----------



## ahayford (Aug 10, 2012)

Glip glides through the water then emerges, inches from his target. He prepares himself, ready to try and disarm the mage and prevent him from engaging Glip's allies.

[sblock=ooc]Double move[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2012)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:3/5, 2:4/4, 3:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)









*OOC:*


Changing to baboon form if he isn't already in it. His lightning spells proofed inefficient, so he is going to summon a fire elemental







[sblock=ooc]


--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

CLW Wand: 50 charges.

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Dr. Si, what's the nature of foe #5 ? Is it a slime man?


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 10, 2012)

OOC: Yes, #5  is a slime-man.  The full oozes are represented as green blobs, #1  is the hooded slime-wizard holding the staff, #6  is the little demon thing, all other numbers are ooze-men.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2012)

Chaarr thinks quickly, and pulls his wand from its sheath at his waist. As he places his hands on the sheath, he finds that the simple slip with which he tied it closed has been re-worked; he curses roundly as he struggles with the tie and finally manages to draw forth the wand . . .

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Standard: _Draw Wand of Burning Hands_
[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2012)

Flame arcs up from Annika's arms and shoulders as she incants again, and launches an arrow of fire at the mage, that bursts into some kind of sticky burning fluid on contact, threatening to cover him in it!

(Acid Arrow, modified to use the Fire element by bloodline arcana! Hit roll is ranged touch)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 20, 2012)

Annika's arrow of fire streaks across the cavern and hits the mage. He staggers back (or rather, slithers...) but rallies against the pain and answers with a spell of his own; a yellow-green ball of caustic vapour that bursts amidts the group on the ledge. Annika spots the spell coming but is not quite fast enough to react. Ape, slightly to the rear, is also too slow but Chaar manages to duck behind a small rock and avoids most of the explosive burst of acid.

Following up this attack, the small imp-like creature flies in close and breathes a cloud of rust-coloured particles on the group. Annika and Chaar are caught in the cloud but the defensive measures that they already took against the acid-ball continue to protect them from this breath weapon and they take minimal damage. Ape is out of range.

At the base of the outcrop, the ooze creatures, man-shaped and blob-shaped, seep closer and begin to roll up the boulder field. The two in the water drift closer towards Glip.

Meanwhile, Mystal moves quickly and un-noticed along the cavern wall, and he reckons he is now within range to shadow jump. Glip reaches the base of the ooze-wizard's outcropping but he needs to get up there somehow.

[sblock=OOC]
*Annika*'s acid (fire) arrow hits for 6 damage.

*Ooze-wizard* casts fire (acid) ball, causing 14 acid damage to Annika and Ape and only 7 to Chaar. 

*Imp-creature* breathes rust-cloud, causing 1 damage to Annika and Chaar.
(Knowledge arcane or spirits DC 14 to recognise it).

Everything else is movement for now.

*Mystal* is within range for shadow jump.
*Glip* needs DC 13 Climb check to reach ledge, takes in one round.

Annika, Chaar and Ape have height advantage on the oozes and ooze-men below them.

*Initiative*
Mystal
Annika
Ape
Chaar
Glip
Oozes
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 20, 2012)

Mystal pulls through shadows behind the mage readying his most lethal attack, focusing his mental energies for decisive strike.

OOC: Standard action: Shadow jaunt on the wall, preferably within attack distance of the mage also preferably NOT touching the floor if possible (above on the wall, ceiling whatever); Move action: stealth again...Next round: Move action Focused attack; Standard: Stone bones...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2012)

Angry and hurt, Annika draws back and produces one of the thin scrolls she has in her pouch; a thin thing bound in a silk ribbon and inscribed with prayers and sutras to the spirits of the world. With a single yank, she unfurls it and reads the strange, half-seen characters from the page. Each one fades as it is invoked...but the effect is immediate.

Swirling mists descend around Annika, then suddenly enter her as she inhales through nose and mouth. Now protected, she looks more confident facing this foe.

(5' step back, and using Scroll of Resist Energy for protection against Acid.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 29, 2012)

[sblock=Annika]
The creature is a rust mephit, a minor spirit with the ability to rust metals with a touch. They are not natural to the mortal realm, but more often summoned by magicians, sometimes serving as familiars.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2012)

(OOC - Would a Protection from Evil or Spirits work on it? More specifically, would it shield against its attacks?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 3, 2012)

OOC: Spirits, yes, most likely. Evil (i.e Netherworld) might, but not with such certainty.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2012)

(OOC - Hee, sorry if you were waiting on me all this time. I figured I'd already posted my action. If you needed anything else from me just let me know.)

"Rust, eh?" Annika says, eying the little flying thing. She sniffs, sampling again its scent...a strange smell a little like metal and a little like blood. "Don't let this thing touch anything metal," she warns.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 12, 2012)

OOC: I wasn't waiting for you specifically, Shay. Hopefully some of the others will post at some stage...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2012)

With a muttered curse at his mischievous ghosts, Chaarr steps back behind Annika and points the wand between his allies at the cluster of acid creatures coming up the slope. A cone of flame shoots forth, engulfing the creatures and eliciting a wet sizzle.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 5' Step SE (positioning him between Annika and Ape)
Standard: Burning Hands (3d4=8) (DC11 Reflex Save for ½), angled to catch as many of the cluster of 3 bad guys as he can.
[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 13, 2012)

OOC: Noticed that I've actually got 2 rounds worth of actions from most characters, so:

Mystal vanishes from the wall and reappears in a puff of shadow behind the wizard, clinging to the walls with his toes. Mystal stabs at the wizard with his tiny rapier; not much damage but enough to cause the wizard's spell to fizzle just as Annika's burning arrow winks out of existence. 

Meanwhile, Glip climbs up the outcropping, rolls under the swinging fists of the wizard's guardian ooze-man and rams his trident home into the ooze-man's leg.

Chaarr sprays the approaching oozes and ooze-men with fire, and they halt in their approach, sizzling under the onslaught. Ape calls into being a fire spirit that menaces the oozemen from above.

The hovering rust mephit breathes out another stream of rusty particles but Annika's magic shield deflects them from the group. It also holds off the attack of the oozeman that crawls up from the right, pressing in on the group with a moaning noise.

[sblock=OOC]
Mystal - Shadow Jaunt, attack wizard and hits for 1 damage.

Annika - casts protection from acid, acid (fire) arrow 4 damage to wizard.

Ape - summon natures ally II for small fire elemental. Elemental miss on #4 

Chaarr - burning hands on #3 , #4  and ooze 1 for 8 damage to all.

Glip - climb, missed by AoO from #2 , hit #2  for 9 damage.

Wizard - spell fails

Mephit - breath for 1 damage against Annika, Ape and Chaarr. All save (which I've fluffed as Annika's magic doing the work).

#2  - miss Glip

#4  - miss Annika
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 13, 2012)

Neurotic said:


> Move action *Focused attack*; Standard: Stone bones...[/COLOR]




@Dr Simon, Focused Attack is a feat you allowed for swordsage, depending on the roll damage should be additional 2 or even 3d6 ...
thus


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2012)

_Well, if a little's good, a lot's better . . ._ The tiny man once more points the wand, praying it continues to be effective.

[sblock=Actions]
We're up again? Wasn't sure . . . if not, just use this when Chaarr's turn comes around.

Move: None
Standard: Wand of Burning Hands (3d4=10) (DC11 Reflex Save for ½), angled to catch as many of the cluster of 3 bad guys as he can.
[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## ahayford (Sep 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


 So....somehow I stopped getting email updates when threads got bumped....got busy at work...and decided I would check manually since I doubted people just dropped off the face of the earth in all the games I was playing. Low and behold, technology has failed me. Not a good excuse but its the one I have. I will jump in again shortly. I'm sorry for the delay.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 18, 2012)

OOC: [MENTION=6680745]ahayford[/MENTION], no worries, glad you're still with us!  [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], I thought that the Shadow Jaunt would use up his move action but if it's a swift or free I'm happy to add on Focussed Strike damage.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 18, 2012)

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION]
No shadow jaunt is standard action, that's why he  moved BEHIND (via standard jaunt) and used move to re-hide...second round he has full round of actions therefore Move to focus and then attack

I thought you got that by commenting on how there are two rounds of actions in the post?

Also, if there is some question whether he can re-hide after appearing, use used cloak of deception (swift), get greater invisibility before the teleport...invisibility ends at the end of his turn (but he should be hidden by that time)


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 18, 2012)

OOC: Oh right, think I missed that.

Mystal's blade sinks deep into the slimy wizard, but his (its?) malleable form seems little affected by the piercing strike. Nevertheless, the attack is enough to disrupt its spellcasting.

Chaarr sprays fire over  the approaching ooze creatures. One of the ooze-men withers and collapses under its own weight into a puddle of bubbling goo. The slime and the other oozeman stagger back under the onslaught, the slime slithering towards the protection of the water.

[sblock=OOC]
Mystal Focussed Strike 18, gives +2d6 = 6 damage.

Ooze-man #3  is destroyed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2012)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 44/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:3/5, 2:4/4, 3:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape readies the wand to conjure some healing spirits for himself and his allies.

[sblock=ooc]

Hi, I want him to use his wand first on himself and then on Annika. I think he can do the first the round the elemental appears and the other now, right? I rolled both healing charges below.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

CLW Wand: 48/50 charges.

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Sep 20, 2012)

Glip sizes up his opponent, grips the haft of his trident, and attempts to disarm the slime wizard.

[sblock=ooc]Disarming provokes an attack of opportunity from my opponent, but I am rolling ahead. Fook....1 [/sblock]

As Glip moves to engage the wizard, he loses his footing on the slick rocks. His trident goes wide, failing to disarm the wizard.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 21, 2012)

Glip manages to duck under the swinging fist of the slime man, and dodges the wizard's clumsy swing of its staff, but also fails to catch the staff in the tines of his trident. 

[sblock=OOC]
AoO from Wizard (#1) and ooze man (#2), both miss.

To go:
Mystal
Annika

[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 21, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> To go:
> Mystal
> Annika




Erm, wasn't my attack resolved? You know, after the teleport? I don't see enemy action post after that one...Did I miss something?


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 21, 2012)

OOC: Initiative got a bit wonky, but I'll take that as it puts everything back on track. So, just an action from Annika needed.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2012)

Annika looks around and realizes she's boxed in rather neatly between the cliff, her allies, and the creatures. With a frustrated sigh, she grabs the edges of her outer robe and hurls it off...while at the same time she sprouts feathers and seems to fall over. In reality she doesn't fall over, she just shrinks, and her shape collapses from an upright human into a large, sleek bird. Similar to an eagle in size and build, with feathers ranging in color from bright flaming orange along her head, neck and the leading edges of her wings, to dull ruddy red along the trailing edges and down her back. A yellow crest on her head raises and falls...and she takes flight, leaving a small pile of clothes on the ground where she stood.

(OOC - Changing to bird, which is Su I think and doesn't invoke an AoO, and flying away which does invoke an AoO from 5. As I understand it, she can't cast spells in this shape, but can still use her Elemental Blast ability which is spell-like and does not require components of any kind. Her armor class is now 19, reflex save is +5, and her ranged to-hit is +7, plus any Point Blank Shot bonus she might get.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 25, 2012)

Annika-Phoenix takes to the air, and the rust mephit moves to engage, again breathing its stream of rusty particles over her, but she weaves out of the way of most of the stream.

Below, the ooze-man takes an ineffective swing at her, then turns its attention to the next nearest thing, Chaarr. Swinging first high, then low, it flails its pseudopod-arms uselessly.

The wizard steps back from Glip and aims a spell at Mystal, keeping an eye on the salsham'ai's probing attacks. The hilt of Mystal's rapier becomes coated with a slick slime. He maintains his grip... for now.

The wizard's ooze-man bodyguard steps into the gap, striking at Glip and landing an acidic slam to the ti-kop's body.

[sblock=OOC]
Oozeman 4, AoO vs. Annika, miss.
Oozeman 4, attack Chaarr, miss.

Mephit (6), breath weapon against Annika, 1 damage.

Oozeman 2, attack Glip, hits for 4 damage plus 7 acid damage.

Wizard (1), casts defensively (success, no AoO for Mystal), grease on Mystal's rapier. Mystal makes Reflex save.

Next up:

Mystal (must make Reflex DC 14 each round he tries to use rapier)
Annika
Ape
(Ape's Elemental)
Chaarr
Glip
Bad Guys
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2012)

@Dr Simon, what if I fail the check?

In particular if that is grease spell and the rapier is lost, can I attack with my hands?


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 25, 2012)

OOC: You drop the rapier.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 25, 2012)

OOC: I think a failed attempt would use up the action, thus negating any attack chance for that round.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2012)

Bad luck, I rolled 20 for skill check, 2 for saving throw and 18 and 19 for attacks 

One question: was initial save also reflex? I mean with +9, it should be easy to pass in two rolls (of course, lady Beshaba may have to say something about it)  because, if it was fort, Mystal fails only on 1...with Mind over body power


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 25, 2012)

OOC: Yes, initial roll was also on Reflex. Basically, each round you use the affected item requires a save, as well as one at the time of casting.

Of course, Mystal would realise that the rapier was slimed, so it is also legitimate to drop it (free action) and use something else, but since you've already rolled...


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2012)

I rolled for all those things in one go. My bad. Lesson learned. Next player please!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2012)

With a shrill cry, Annika spins in the air and launches herself upward and forward, talons extended to strike at the annoying rust mephit!

(Full attack on the little bastard!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 16, 2012)

OOC: No, I haven't abandoned this one yet! Just been too busy to attend to combat matters. It's good job the two big fights in Borderlands and Crimson Throne finished when they did!

The rust mephit is an agile aerielist, too swift for Annika to get a claw too. The two flyers weave amongst stalactites over the underground lake.

Meanwhile, Ape's summoned fire spirit moves towards the next opponent, an ooze crawling up the scree slopes. With a sizzle, the fire spirit engulfs and fries the ooze to a thick tar-like matter.

[sblock=OOC]
So after that prolonged wait, misses all round for Annika's attacks.

Fire elemental hits Ooze #1, which only had 1hp left

Waiting for actions from
@walkingdad Growling Ape
  [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] Chaar
  [MENTION=6680745]ahayford[/MENTION] Glip

No great need to wait for initiative order to arrive.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2012)

_Once more should take care of this last creature over here, then we can move on to help Glip and Mystal._ Chaarr looks curiously at his wand and smacks it several times against his palm, confused as to why that last blast of flame would be so much weaker than the previous two. _Or maybe not . . . I wonder if the magic is running out?_

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Standard: Wand of Burning Hands (3d4=5) (DC11 Reflex Save for ½) at "1".
[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2012)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:3/5, 2:4/4, 3:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)









*OOC:*


Was he able to use the healing wand on both himself and Annika? Is anyone else wounded and in his range? Preferably an ally 







[sblock=ooc]

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

CLW Wand: 48/50 charges.

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 31, 2012)

Although the magic is weaker this time, there is enough power in Chaar's fire wand to burn the ooze to a crisp. The little ura just in time turns his attention to the ooze-man lumbering up beside him, and deftly avoids its clumsly swing of a melting arm. Ape then uses the healing wand to restore some of his health.

Meanwhile, across the lake, Glip tries to sidestep the oozeman blocking him from the wizard, skewering the creature with his trident as he does so. It flails weakly at him but he pushes it away.

The wizard hurls a dart of acidic energy at Mystal, which flies high and lands with a splat and a fizz on the wall behind. The two oozes in the water edge ever closer, one of them seeping over the side onto the ledge beside the wizard.

"Free me!" comes a scratchy voice clearly to everyone, not just Chaar this time, but it is unclear where it comes from or who is saying it. 

Over the lake, Annika-eagle and the rust mephit fight on in a flurry of claws.

[sblock=OOC]
So:

Ape - yes, healing already accounted for on Annika and Ape. Chaar is nearby so I rolled a 4 for healing him.

Chaar - wand of burning hands, enough to kill ooze 1.

Glip - 5 ft. step north, hits oozeman 2 for 7 damage.

Oozeman 2 - miss Glip
Oozeman 5 - miss Chaar
Wizard - acid arrow vs. Mystal, miss (that was three natural ones in a row!)
Mephit - 2 claws against Annika, both miss.

Next up:

Mystal (currently unarmed)
Annika (currently in bird form)
Ape 
Fire elemental
Chaar
Glip
Bad Guys
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 31, 2012)

Mystal looks down on his trusty rapier and his stance widens as he goes even lower then his height would indicate. Drawing his backup weapon, small silver dagger, he lunges and cuts the mages leg where back-of-the-knee tendons would be.

Despite seemingly oozing nature, dagger cuts through viscous flesh, pulling big glob of the substance out of the mages body.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: draw dagger
Swift: change into giant killing stance (gain +2 to hit and +4 to damage against creatures larger then Mystal)

Standard: Shadow blade technique vs mage AC; damage; cold damage (1d20+8+2=14, 1d20+8+2=29, 1d3-2+4+4=9, 1d6=1) - cold damage applies only if mages AC is 14 or less, damage bonuses are from Insightful Strike and Giant killing stance, -2 penalty is from STR mod and silver weapon
So: 9 damage with silver dagger
Shadow blade technique crit confirmation (1d20+8+2=12) - probably not confirmed, if yes, the hit does additional 9 damage 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 31, 2012)

There is a flare of light and an acrid smell as Mystal's strike passes through a magical barrier surrounding the wizard, but his aim is true and his tiny blade strikes deep. The creature seems to leave some coherence and sags within its robes, but it still clutches the metal-tipped staff in a pseudopod.

[sblock=OOC]
9 damage to wizard. Cold damage and critical do not hit.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2012)

Frustrated, Annika powers away from the mephit, rising into the air and weaving between stalagtites, then wheels and with a beat of her wings sends another bolt of flame streaking at the mephit, trailing a little smoky trail in its wake as it goes!

(Elemental bolt...consarnit. Embarrassing to be given a hard time by a mephit, but I can't cast spells in bird shape )

(Also, sorry about the stupid long time it took me to post. Lost track of the game at some point and forgot I was up...>:| )


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2012)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:3/5, 2:4/4, 3:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape summons the powers of the lightning to his palm. It was maybe of no use against the oozes, but maybe he will be able to aid Annika against her enemy.

Meanwhile the fire elemental engages the next enemy while trying to keep a distance to the water.

[sblock=ooc]

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

CLW Wand: 48/50 charges.

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 20, 2012)

Annika's ray of fire strikes the mephit, and it spirals away from her, muttering curses, but remaining aloft.

Meanwhile, as Ape calls crackling lightning into his monkey hands, the fire spirit surges past Chaar, who can feel the heat coming from it, to land a sizzling slam onto the last ooze-man this side of the underground lake.

[sblock=OOC]
Mystal - shadow strike vs wizard for 9 damage.
Annika - hits mephit for 5 fire damage.
Ape - produce lightning
Elemental - attack #5, hit for 3 fire damage.

Next up:
Chaar (@mowgli)
Glip (@ahayford)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2012)

The little Ura drops his wand and holds out a hand. A massive hammer appears from thin air; he grasps it firmly in both hands and swings it in a slow arc at the remaining animated blob of acid. It connects with a liquid squelch.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Standard: Iron Weapon (EarthBreaker) (1d20+6=25) for Damage (1d10+1=2)

Speed goes to 40' while wielding a metal weapon.
[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 21, 2012)

Chaar's hammer is huge, but the strike clips the ooze-man bearing down on him and it keeps coming. Shying away from the fire spirit, it swings its sagging arms at the little ura wildly.

Meanwhile, across the underground lake, Glip strikes down the oozeman before him and advances on the wizard, who lashes out with a slimy pseudopod and oozes over the lip of the ledge, whilst one of the two oozes climbs up to replace him, also lashing out with a pseudopod. Glip calmly blocks both attacks with his shield. 

Over the lake, the rust mephit circles Annika-Phoenix and breathes another cloud of irritating particles at her.

[sblock=OOC]

Glip - attacks oozeman 2, 15+10=15, hit for 1d8+2=7 damage, kills it.

Oozeman 5 - slam attack Chaar, miss.
Ooze 3 - slam attack on Glip, miss.
Wizard - slam attack on Glip, miss, 5 ft. slither.

Mephit, breathes on Annika for 4 damage. Annika Reflex save 4+3=7, fail. Annika is also at -4 AC and -2 attack due to the effect of the irritating rust particles.

Next up:

Mystal
Annika
Ape
(Fire Spirit)
Chaar
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chipping Away . . .*

[sblock=OOC]Not sure about my posting schedule over the next few days, so I'll go ahead and post up . . .[/sblock]

Chaarr slips deftly under the ooze-man's flailing arms and whips the massive hammer around like it weighs nothing, once more clipping his foe with a corner of the hammer head.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Standard: Iron EarthBreaker Attack! (1d20+6=22) for Damage (1d10+1=3)

Speed goes to 40' while wielding a metal weapon.
[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 22, 2012)

Mystal slips closer to the water and hanging upside down on the shore slashes his tiny weapon through the water straight through mages body. Yet again, tiny weapon slices through, but this time, shadows around little warrior pull on the mages essence, corrupted as it is.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: as needed to get adjacent to the mage, sheer cliff/shore is no obstacle

Standard: Drain vitality vs mage; damage (1d20+8+2=30, 1d3-2+4+4=8) - 9 damage (as piercing does min 1 pt of damage (1d3=2-2 = 1  D&D Math)) - mage needs to make Fort DC 16 save or loose two constitution points

Confirm crit (1d20+8+2=12) - probably not
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 23, 2012)

Mystal's strike is enough to disrupt the body of the slime-mage, which collapses into slime and drops into the lake. Its robe floats in an oily slick on the surface of the lake, but the rod it was holding plummets into the dark depths of the underground lake like, well, a rod with a lump of metal attached to the end.

"Noooo!" says the metallic voice. "Save meeeee!"

The rust mephit gives out a screech of despair, and looks towards Annika with a new light of anger in its little eyes.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 23, 2012)

"Glip, get the staff, I'll take care of the blob!"

OOC: [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], if/when blob attacks Mystal, make Fire Riposte, immediate action melee touch attack that does 4d6 fire damage


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 23, 2012)

The mephit's ire is answered with another salvo of flame from among the red-gold feathers of Annika's avian shape. Heat haze wavers above her as she wheels around to stay in optimum range and screeches at the otherworldly little spirit!


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2012)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:3/5, 2:4/4, 3:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape throws on of his lightnings at the mephit, but he has to be careful to avoiding his bird-ally.

Meanwhile the fire elemental still attacks its retreating foe.

[sblock=ooc]

Ranged touch produce lightning vs mephit. The roll doesn't include penalty for firing into combat. Damage on a hit is 1d6+4.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

CLW Wand: 48/50 charges.

Lightnings: 4->3 min/uses

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 25, 2012)

(I'm not in melee combat...shouldn't be a penalty)


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 28, 2012)

Ape's lightning wings the mephit as it maneuvres in the air, dodging Annika's fire. Desperately it breathes another cloud of rust particles at Annika, who dodges the worst this time.

Chaar and the fire spirit continue to pound away at the last remaining ooze-man. Chaar hits it a glancing blow as he ducks under its swinging fists, and the fire spirit darts in an land another sizzling strike on the side of the creature, but still it staggers on.

As Glip dives into the water after the staff, the two remaining oozes slither towards Mystal, who is currently perched on the edge of the outcropping.

[sblock=OOC]

Annika - energy bolt, miss.
Ape - throw lightning vs. mephit, hit for 1d6+4=5 damage.
Fire elemental - slam vs. 5, hit for 4 damage.
Chaar - earthbreaker attack on 5, hit for 3 damage.

Oozeman 5 - slam vs. Chaar, miss.
Mephit - breathe weapon vs. Annika for 1 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2012)

Flames wreath Annika's avian body as she banks widely and picks up speed to keep her distance from the mephit. Another blast of fire sails out, though Annika realizes that she may have to land soon and continue this with spells...her natural flames are hard to aim, and don't burn as hot...

Then again, practice makes perfect, and not AS hot may be hot enough!


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 10, 2012)

Annika's fire is enough to take out the injured mephit, and it drops out of the air and plummets into the lake. Moments later the tiny corpse bobs back to the surface again. Glip, as yet, has not resurfaced after diving in pursuit of the metal-topped rod. Only two slow-moving blobs of ooze remain, currently menacing Mystal, perched on the wall above them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2012)

_Gotta figure out a way to get over there now . . ._
_______________





[sblock=StatBlock]
*Chaarr of Ghost Stalker in Snow on the Sand*
Male Ura Oracle 4 Rogue 1
CG Tiny Humanoid
*Init *+3; *Senses *darkvision, low-light vision; Perception +10
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 armor, +3 Dex, +2 size)
*hp *48 (5d8)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+7, *Will *+5
*Weakness *oracle's curses (haunted)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker) +6 (1d10+1/x3) and
. . Iron Weapon (Kukri) +8 (1d3+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer) +6 (1d10+1/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Naginata) +6 (1d6+1/x4) and
. . Iron Weapon (Rapier) +8 (1d4+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Cestus +9 (1d3+1/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1) +8 (1d3+1/x3)
*Space *2.5 ft.; *Reach *2.5 ft.
*Special Attacks *sneak attack +1d6
*Oracle Spells Known *(CL 4):
2 (4/day) _Restoration, Lesser, Cure Moderate Wounds, Heat Metal (DC 17)_
1 (8/day) _Lead Blades, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Ant Haul (DC 16), Burning Disarm (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Stabilize, Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 15), Detect Magic, Sotto Voce (DC 15), Guidance_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *12, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *20
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+4; *CMD *15
*Feats *Extra Revelation, Extra Revelation, Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Resilient, Roof Runner
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +3, Climb +3, Craft (armor) +12, Craft (blacksmith) +12, Craft (weapons) +12, Diplomacy +10, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +0, Fly +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +10 (+11 to locate traps.), Ride +0, Sleight of Hand +7, Spellcraft +5, Stealth +12, Swim -2, Use Magic Device +10
*Languages *Imbatan, Low Imperial, Uran
*SQ *agile leaper, heat endurance, mysteries (metal), revelations (armor mastery, dance of the blades, iron weapon [cold iron, 4 minutes] [8/day], steel scarf [1d8+2] [8/day]), scavenger, trapfinding +1, tunneler +2, uran ears
*Combat Gear *Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3); *Other Gear *Masterwork Breastplate, Arrows (20), Blunt arrows (20), Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker), Iron Weapon (Kukri), Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer), Iron Weapon (Naginata), Iron Weapon (Rapier), Masterwork Cestus, Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (armor), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (blacksmith), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (weapons), Backpack, masterwork (7 @ 20.625 lbs), Belt pouch (3 @ 3 lbs), Flint and steel, Sack (empty), Silk rope, Thieves' tools, masterwork, Trail rations (2), Whetstone, 4 GP, 3 SP, 8 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su) - 1/8
Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
Trail rations - 0/2
Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3) - 3/11
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Agile Leaper* Ura gain a +8 bonus to Jump checks. Furthermore their maximum jumping distance (high and long) is not limited by their height.
*Armor Mastery (Ex)* You become more maneuverable while wearing armor. You can move at your normal speed in medium armor that is made of metal. This does not grant proficiency in armor. At 5th level, whenever you are wearing metal armor, you reduce the armor check penalt
*Dance of the Blades (Ex)* +10 Speed while wielding a metal weapon.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Heat Endurance* As desert creatures, Ura are resistant to the effects of a hot environment. They gain a +4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves made to resist the effects of hot weather.
*Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su)* You can create a melee simple or martial weapon that lasts for 1 minute for every oracle level you possess. This weapon is appropriate for your size and entirely made of metal (even if it would normally include non-metal parts, such as a spear's shaf
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Scavenger* Ura are natural scavengers, cobbling together tools and equipment from whatever they find. They gain a +2 racial bonus to Craft and Sleight of Hand checks.
*Sneak Attack +1d6* +1d6 damage if you flank your target or your target is flat-footed.
*Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su)* Melee attack deals 1d8+2 slashing damage.
*Trapfinding +1* Gain a bonus to find or disable traps, including magical ones.
*Tunneler +2* +2 bonus to Perception vs unusual stonework. Free check within 10 feet.
*Uran Ears* An Ura’s large ears give him a +2 racial bonus to Perception checks. Because an Ura finds it difficult to control the body language of his ears, however, Ura suffer a -2 penalty to Bluff checks.
--------------------
Chaarr was born 'Third Child' to Duul and Chari of Ghost Stalker lineage in the Snow on the Sand clan. His family trace their line proudly to the great warrior who hunted and slew the desert bandits who had preyed on his clan, eliminating all but the Ghost Stalker himself. The doughty warrior not only tracked down and put under the sands the entire group of bandits, he then saw fit to stalk and slay their spirits as well, so that their own line would be truly and forever erased from Conclave. It is said that the Gods bestowed their blessing and forgiveness for this vengeance by causing a foot of snow to fall on the dunes over Ghost Stalker's clanhome on the night his mission was complete.

The Gods blessed Ghost Stalker with long life, and saw fit to reward his prowess with a new wife from a nearby clan. Together with his mate, Ghost Stalker founded the Snow on the Sand clan on the site of his original clanhome, thus bringing new life from and restoring the sanctity of that cursed place.

~~~~~

The boy who would become Chaarr, being the third child of his parents, perceived that he had little responsibility to his family and clan and that his two older brothers were sufficient to carry the family honor. He grew from a beautiful infant to an impetuous youth, and as a young man spent his days getting into all sorts of mischief. On the fourteenth anniversary of his birth, his mischief was so great that his parents and clan despaired of his ever taking proper care of his honor - and that of the clan. He was judged harshly, and sent out into the world to make his own way, to grow up or to perish.

Bitter and alone, the young Ura made his way after some few misadventures to the great trading city of Ok-Tom-Bo. There he continued to use his talents for mischief and his not inconsiderable charm to pursue a frivolous life of petty crime and minor misdeeds, living one day to the next. He was not a malicious child, just thoughless and care-free.

Then one fine evening, his fate once more caught him up, and his mischief brought about the death of another. A young girl, the beautiful daughter of an iron merchant whom the miscreant Ura had decided would provide the where-with-all for his next few meals, caught him at his pilfering and made to capture him for her father. In the course of the chase, the poor lass fell to her death from the rooftops.

Devastated by this turn of events, Duul and Chari's third child spent weeks in grief and mourning, all but senseless to the turnings of the city around him. And here is where his story turns for the better, at long last.

For the young merchant's daughter, slain by the child's thoughtless behavior, was in fact not only an exceptionally generous and happy soul, gifted with a most mischievious streak herself, but also an adept student of her father's ways, of the Mysteries of Metal. She came to the Uran youth in his despair and harangued him until he brought his thoughts back to the world around. At that point, she informed him that she bore him no ill will but recognized the pattern of fate in their lives. She would be both the instrument of his penance and his salvation, were he only willing. Without hesitation, the young man accepted the words of this happy spirit. She bestowed upon him her connection with the Mysteries of Metal, and resolved to be a guide to him in his life studies and a constant reminder of the cost of thoughtless mischief.

And so, the young "Third Child" of Duul and Chari took the name Chaarr - meaning "Steel" in his native tongue - along with the study of metals of all kinds. He now wanders the lands of Concord, practicing his craft to make a meagre living and for the benefit of others and accompanied - haunted and harrassed - always by Taibhse, the spirit of his sole unintended victim.

His mischevious nature continues, and he remains good natured, impulsive and full of humour; however, his mischief is now tempered by at least a measure of forethought, enforced by Taibhse's "gentle" reminders of the consequences of his previous actions.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Only oozes remaining and electricity was no good against them, right? I seriously don't know anything for ape to do.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 12, 2012)

OOC: To be honest, those oozes are slow-moving, you have mobility, flaming oil and fire magic between you, I'm willing to call it a wrap rather than drag out every last roll of combat if everyone else is happy with that.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2012)

(OOC - That'd be nice. I was gonna post Annika landing, changing back and laboriously blasting them from afar...but it would have taken quite awhile. )


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 12, 2012)

I was just thinking of moving off, I delayed for simple reason of not wanting oozes to get into water after our aquatic friend. I have fire reposte that does 4d6 as reaction to attack which I can renew once per round  so, sure thing, it will be done faster. By the way, anyone in current party has that water mark blessing? I joined right after that part.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2012)

Ape has it and I think Annika, too.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 13, 2012)

The two remaining oozes are dispatched in short order. Mystal keeps them at bay whilst Annika blasts them from a distance, and soon they are shrivelled patches of bubbling goo.

Glip reappears with the rod in hand, and soon the party regroups on the near shore. A further search of the mines shows that the rest of the tunnels are empty, although here and there are traces of old slime, and there are fissures in the rock that even Chaarr can't fit into so the place may not have been completely cleared. With the destruction of the slime wizard, however, it is likely that the main menace of Tigerskin Mines has been neutralised.

The party returns above ground, to find Grandfather Wen sat on the shore, smoking a pipe. He seems unsurprised to see the group, and his only greeting is a nonchalant raise of the eyebrows.

"Not dead then?" he says.

The wizard's staff, although rod or wand would be more accurate since it is about 18 inches long, is a simple metal haft topped with a crude nugget of an unusual-looking metal, dull grey shot through with veins of iridescent midnight blue. Glip says that a voice guided him to it in the dark underground lake, but since then it has shown no signs of "speaking".

[sblock=OOC]
As a reminder, since it was a long (real) time ago, that the party headed upriver firstly to neutralise the slime threat from Tigerskin Gorge but secondly to travel further upstream following rumours of a temple to the Monkey King in the hopes of finding some Jade Elixir so that they could return undetected to the spirit realm (in order to gain a scroll left by the Old Vashti that was now in the hands of one of the River Kings nine offspring). 'Tis a multi-stranded plot!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2012)

Chaarr lets his earthbreaker fall to its component atoms as the last of the slimes is dispatched. Throughout the walk back up to the surface he can hardly keep his eyes from the strange staff they've recovered, though he restrains himself from attempting to mind-speak with it again. _That metal . . . fascinating. I wonder what it is?_
_______________






[sblock=StatBlock]
*Chaarr of Ghost Stalker in Snow on the Sand*
Male Ura Oracle 4 Rogue 1
CG Tiny Humanoid
*Init *+3; *Senses *darkvision, low-light vision; Perception +10
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 armor, +3 Dex, +2 size)
*hp *48 (5d8)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+7, *Will *+5
*Weakness *oracle's curses (haunted)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker) +6 (1d10+1/x3) and
. . Iron Weapon (Kukri) +8 (1d3+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer) +6 (1d10+1/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Naginata) +6 (1d6+1/x4) and
. . Iron Weapon (Rapier) +8 (1d4+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Cestus +9 (1d3+1/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1) +8 (1d3+1/x3)
*Space *2.5 ft.; *Reach *2.5 ft.
*Special Attacks *sneak attack +1d6
*Oracle Spells Known *(CL 4):
2 (4/day) _Restoration, Lesser, Cure Moderate Wounds, Heat Metal (DC 17)_
1 (8/day) _Lead Blades, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Ant Haul (DC 16), Burning Disarm (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Stabilize, Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 15), Detect Magic, Sotto Voce (DC 15), Guidance_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *12, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *20
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+4; *CMD *15
*Feats *Extra Revelation, Extra Revelation, Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Resilient, Roof Runner
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +3, Climb +3, Craft (armor) +12, Craft (blacksmith) +12, Craft (weapons) +12, Diplomacy +10, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +0, Fly +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +10 (+11 to locate traps.), Ride +0, Sleight of Hand +7, Spellcraft +5, Stealth +12, Swim -2, Use Magic Device +10
*Languages *Imbatan, Low Imperial, Uran
*SQ *agile leaper, heat endurance, mysteries (metal), revelations (armor mastery, dance of the blades, iron weapon [cold iron, 4 minutes] [8/day], steel scarf [1d8+2] [8/day]), scavenger, trapfinding +1, tunneler +2, uran ears
*Combat Gear *Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3); *Other Gear *Masterwork Breastplate, Arrows (20), Blunt arrows (20), Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker), Iron Weapon (Kukri), Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer), Iron Weapon (Naginata), Iron Weapon (Rapier), Masterwork Cestus, Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (armor), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (blacksmith), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (weapons), Backpack, masterwork (7 @ 20.625 lbs), Belt pouch (3 @ 3 lbs), Flint and steel, Sack (empty), Silk rope, Thieves' tools, masterwork, Trail rations (2), Whetstone, 4 GP, 3 SP, 8 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su) - 1/8
Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
Trail rations - 0/2
Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3) - 3/11
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Agile Leaper* Ura gain a +8 bonus to Jump checks. Furthermore their maximum jumping distance (high and long) is not limited by their height.
*Armor Mastery (Ex)* You become more maneuverable while wearing armor. You can move at your normal speed in medium armor that is made of metal. This does not grant proficiency in armor. At 5th level, whenever you are wearing metal armor, you reduce the armor check penalt
*Dance of the Blades (Ex)* +10 Speed while wielding a metal weapon.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Heat Endurance* As desert creatures, Ura are resistant to the effects of a hot environment. They gain a +4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves made to resist the effects of hot weather.
*Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su)* You can create a melee simple or martial weapon that lasts for 1 minute for every oracle level you possess. This weapon is appropriate for your size and entirely made of metal (even if it would normally include non-metal parts, such as a spear's shaf
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Scavenger* Ura are natural scavengers, cobbling together tools and equipment from whatever they find. They gain a +2 racial bonus to Craft and Sleight of Hand checks.
*Sneak Attack +1d6* +1d6 damage if you flank your target or your target is flat-footed.
*Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su)* Melee attack deals 1d8+2 slashing damage.
*Trapfinding +1* Gain a bonus to find or disable traps, including magical ones.
*Tunneler +2* +2 bonus to Perception vs unusual stonework. Free check within 10 feet.
*Uran Ears* An Ura’s large ears give him a +2 racial bonus to Perception checks. Because an Ura finds it difficult to control the body language of his ears, however, Ura suffer a -2 penalty to Bluff checks.
--------------------
Chaarr was born 'Third Child' to Duul and Chari of Ghost Stalker lineage in the Snow on the Sand clan. His family trace their line proudly to the great warrior who hunted and slew the desert bandits who had preyed on his clan, eliminating all but the Ghost Stalker himself. The doughty warrior not only tracked down and put under the sands the entire group of bandits, he then saw fit to stalk and slay their spirits as well, so that their own line would be truly and forever erased from Conclave. It is said that the Gods bestowed their blessing and forgiveness for this vengeance by causing a foot of snow to fall on the dunes over Ghost Stalker's clanhome on the night his mission was complete.

The Gods blessed Ghost Stalker with long life, and saw fit to reward his prowess with a new wife from a nearby clan. Together with his mate, Ghost Stalker founded the Snow on the Sand clan on the site of his original clanhome, thus bringing new life from and restoring the sanctity of that cursed place.

~~~~~

The boy who would become Chaarr, being the third child of his parents, perceived that he had little responsibility to his family and clan and that his two older brothers were sufficient to carry the family honor. He grew from a beautiful infant to an impetuous youth, and as a young man spent his days getting into all sorts of mischief. On the fourteenth anniversary of his birth, his mischief was so great that his parents and clan despaired of his ever taking proper care of his honor - and that of the clan. He was judged harshly, and sent out into the world to make his own way, to grow up or to perish.

Bitter and alone, the young Ura made his way after some few misadventures to the great trading city of Ok-Tom-Bo. There he continued to use his talents for mischief and his not inconsiderable charm to pursue a frivolous life of petty crime and minor misdeeds, living one day to the next. He was not a malicious child, just thoughless and care-free.

Then one fine evening, his fate once more caught him up, and his mischief brought about the death of another. A young girl, the beautiful daughter of an iron merchant whom the miscreant Ura had decided would provide the where-with-all for his next few meals, caught him at his pilfering and made to capture him for her father. In the course of the chase, the poor lass fell to her death from the rooftops.

Devastated by this turn of events, Duul and Chari's third child spent weeks in grief and mourning, all but senseless to the turnings of the city around him. And here is where his story turns for the better, at long last.

For the young merchant's daughter, slain by the child's thoughtless behavior, was in fact not only an exceptionally generous and happy soul, gifted with a most mischievious streak herself, but also an adept student of her father's ways, of the Mysteries of Metal. She came to the Uran youth in his despair and harangued him until he brought his thoughts back to the world around. At that point, she informed him that she bore him no ill will but recognized the pattern of fate in their lives. She would be both the instrument of his penance and his salvation, were he only willing. Without hesitation, the young man accepted the words of this happy spirit. She bestowed upon him her connection with the Mysteries of Metal, and resolved to be a guide to him in his life studies and a constant reminder of the cost of thoughtless mischief.

And so, the young "Third Child" of Duul and Chari took the name Chaarr - meaning "Steel" in his native tongue - along with the study of metals of all kinds. He now wanders the lands of Concord, practicing his craft to make a meagre living and for the benefit of others and accompanied - haunted and harrassed - always by Taibhse, the spirit of his sole unintended victim.

His mischevious nature continues, and he remains good natured, impulsive and full of humour; however, his mischief is now tempered by at least a measure of forethought, enforced by Taibhse's "gentle" reminders of the consequences of his previous actions.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2012)

Annika nods at Wen, still a little shaken by the events down in the mine.

"There was a sorceror down there...he was a man turning to slime. I think he was either trying to make it happen on purpose...or something was doing it to him, and he was mad and believed it was a good thing."

She glances warily at the rod.

"There's something strange about this thing he was using. It has power...but I'm concerned it might be what was driving him mad."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 7, 2013)

Wen looks at the rod with some distaste. 

"Hm. Magic. Tricky stuff," he says, as if that explains everything. Carefully he begins to make the boat ready to move on.

The metal is an unpleasantly dull grey-blue colour, similar to lead but much lighter in weight. It isn't something that anyone has encountered before. Chaarr can tell that it isn't any kind of earthly metal, which tallies with what Annika knows - that certain types of metal and mineral, particularly those with magical properties, come from the blood or bones of Immortals who were wounded or slain long ago.

"Where am I?" The metal's tinny voice is suddenly heard in everybody's head. Grandfather Wen merely looks around, slightly annoyed, and gives a "Tch" sound before returning to readying the boat, muttering something about "stupid magic".


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 7, 2013)

"Magic, yes. This is surely made of no metal of this world."
_______________





[sblock=StatBlock]
*Chaarr of Ghost Stalker in Snow on the Sand*
Male Ura Oracle 4 Rogue 1
CG Tiny Humanoid
*Init *+3; *Senses *darkvision, low-light vision; Perception +10
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 armor, +3 Dex, +2 size)
*hp *48 (5d8)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+7, *Will *+5
*Weakness *oracle's curses (haunted)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker) +6 (1d10+1/x3) and
. . Iron Weapon (Kukri) +8 (1d3+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer) +6 (1d10+1/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Naginata) +6 (1d6+1/x4) and
. . Iron Weapon (Rapier) +8 (1d4+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Cestus +9 (1d3+1/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1) +8 (1d3+1/x3)
*Space *2.5 ft.; *Reach *2.5 ft.
*Special Attacks *sneak attack +1d6
*Oracle Spells Known *(CL 4):
2 (4/day) _Restoration, Lesser, Cure Moderate Wounds, Heat Metal (DC 17)_
1 (8/day) _Lead Blades, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Ant Haul (DC 16), Burning Disarm (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Stabilize, Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 15), Detect Magic, Sotto Voce (DC 15), Guidance_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *12, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *20
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+4; *CMD *15
*Feats *Extra Revelation, Extra Revelation, Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Resilient, Roof Runner
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +3, Climb +3, Craft (armor) +12, Craft (blacksmith) +12, Craft (weapons) +12, Diplomacy +10, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +0, Fly +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +10 (+11 to locate traps.), Ride +0, Sleight of Hand +7, Spellcraft +5, Stealth +12, Swim -2, Use Magic Device +10
*Languages *Imbatan, Low Imperial, Uran
*SQ *agile leaper, heat endurance, mysteries (metal), revelations (armor mastery, dance of the blades, iron weapon [cold iron, 4 minutes] [8/day], steel scarf [1d8+2] [8/day]), scavenger, trapfinding +1, tunneler +2, uran ears
*Combat Gear *Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3); *Other Gear *Masterwork Breastplate, Arrows (20), Blunt arrows (20), Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker), Iron Weapon (Kukri), Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer), Iron Weapon (Naginata), Iron Weapon (Rapier), Masterwork Cestus, Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (armor), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (blacksmith), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (weapons), Backpack, masterwork (7 @ 20.625 lbs), Belt pouch (3 @ 3 lbs), Flint and steel, Sack (empty), Silk rope, Thieves' tools, masterwork, Trail rations (2), Whetstone, 4 GP, 3 SP, 8 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su) - 1/8
Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
Trail rations - 0/2
Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3) - 3/11
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Agile Leaper* Ura gain a +8 bonus to Jump checks. Furthermore their maximum jumping distance (high and long) is not limited by their height.
*Armor Mastery (Ex)* You become more maneuverable while wearing armor. You can move at your normal speed in medium armor that is made of metal. This does not grant proficiency in armor. At 5th level, whenever you are wearing metal armor, you reduce the armor check penalt
*Dance of the Blades (Ex)* +10 Speed while wielding a metal weapon.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Heat Endurance* As desert creatures, Ura are resistant to the effects of a hot environment. They gain a +4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves made to resist the effects of hot weather.
*Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su)* You can create a melee simple or martial weapon that lasts for 1 minute for every oracle level you possess. This weapon is appropriate for your size and entirely made of metal (even if it would normally include non-metal parts, such as a spear's shaf
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Scavenger* Ura are natural scavengers, cobbling together tools and equipment from whatever they find. They gain a +2 racial bonus to Craft and Sleight of Hand checks.
*Sneak Attack +1d6* +1d6 damage if you flank your target or your target is flat-footed.
*Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su)* Melee attack deals 1d8+2 slashing damage.
*Trapfinding +1* Gain a bonus to find or disable traps, including magical ones.
*Tunneler +2* +2 bonus to Perception vs unusual stonework. Free check within 10 feet.
*Uran Ears* An Ura’s large ears give him a +2 racial bonus to Perception checks. Because an Ura finds it difficult to control the body language of his ears, however, Ura suffer a -2 penalty to Bluff checks.
--------------------
Chaarr was born 'Third Child' to Duul and Chari of Ghost Stalker lineage in the Snow on the Sand clan. His family trace their line proudly to the great warrior who hunted and slew the desert bandits who had preyed on his clan, eliminating all but the Ghost Stalker himself. The doughty warrior not only tracked down and put under the sands the entire group of bandits, he then saw fit to stalk and slay their spirits as well, so that their own line would be truly and forever erased from Conclave. It is said that the Gods bestowed their blessing and forgiveness for this vengeance by causing a foot of snow to fall on the dunes over Ghost Stalker's clanhome on the night his mission was complete.

The Gods blessed Ghost Stalker with long life, and saw fit to reward his prowess with a new wife from a nearby clan. Together with his mate, Ghost Stalker founded the Snow on the Sand clan on the site of his original clanhome, thus bringing new life from and restoring the sanctity of that cursed place.

~~~~~

The boy who would become Chaarr, being the third child of his parents, perceived that he had little responsibility to his family and clan and that his two older brothers were sufficient to carry the family honor. He grew from a beautiful infant to an impetuous youth, and as a young man spent his days getting into all sorts of mischief. On the fourteenth anniversary of his birth, his mischief was so great that his parents and clan despaired of his ever taking proper care of his honor - and that of the clan. He was judged harshly, and sent out into the world to make his own way, to grow up or to perish.

Bitter and alone, the young Ura made his way after some few misadventures to the great trading city of Ok-Tom-Bo. There he continued to use his talents for mischief and his not inconsiderable charm to pursue a frivolous life of petty crime and minor misdeeds, living one day to the next. He was not a malicious child, just thoughless and care-free.

Then one fine evening, his fate once more caught him up, and his mischief brought about the death of another. A young girl, the beautiful daughter of an iron merchant whom the miscreant Ura had decided would provide the where-with-all for his next few meals, caught him at his pilfering and made to capture him for her father. In the course of the chase, the poor lass fell to her death from the rooftops.

Devastated by this turn of events, Duul and Chari's third child spent weeks in grief and mourning, all but senseless to the turnings of the city around him. And here is where his story turns for the better, at long last.

For the young merchant's daughter, slain by the child's thoughtless behavior, was in fact not only an exceptionally generous and happy soul, gifted with a most mischievious streak herself, but also an adept student of her father's ways, of the Mysteries of Metal. She came to the Uran youth in his despair and harangued him until he brought his thoughts back to the world around. At that point, she informed him that she bore him no ill will but recognized the pattern of fate in their lives. She would be both the instrument of his penance and his salvation, were he only willing. Without hesitation, the young man accepted the words of this happy spirit. She bestowed upon him her connection with the Mysteries of Metal, and resolved to be a guide to him in his life studies and a constant reminder of the cost of thoughtless mischief.

And so, the young "Third Child" of Duul and Chari took the name Chaarr - meaning "Steel" in his native tongue - along with the study of metals of all kinds. He now wanders the lands of Concord, practicing his craft to make a meagre living and for the benefit of others and accompanied - haunted and harrassed - always by Taibhse, the spirit of his sole unintended victim.

His mischevious nature continues, and he remains good natured, impulsive and full of humour; however, his mischief is now tempered by at least a measure of forethought, enforced by Taibhse's "gentle" reminders of the consequences of his previous actions.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 11, 2013)

Having stowed his fishing gear, Grandfather Wen eyes the magical metal with some distaste.

"And I suppose you're wanting to bring that on my boat?" he says. "I'll want compensation if anything happens."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2013)

"We need to," Annika replies. "It may be responsible for what happened."She frowns at the rod and shapes a thought in 'reply,' to its question...trying to somehow 'shove' that thought out towards it, though she has no real idea of how it's able to do that.

_We brought you out of the mine. The man who once carried you is dead._


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 14, 2013)

"Good," says the metal, it's "voice" sounding to everyone. "He was flawed. The flesh had become damaged."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2013)

"He turned into slime," Annika points out acidly. "Did you do that to him? Who...or what are you?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 14, 2013)

"_I... am not sure_," replies the metal, although it's not clear which of Annika's questions it's answering. "_I exist, of that I am aware, but I do not know for what purpose. I perceive that I am an entity, separate from all of you, but I do not know what my identity is._

"_I was found by the one who made me into this form. The more of me he pulled from the rocks, the more of me he combined and purified, the more I became aware, the clearer my thoughts became. Perhaps it was creating me that made him flawed, I cannot say. The other ones lost their form as well - I assumed it was what your kind do. As far as I know I did nothing to them deliberately_."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 30, 2013)

Grandfather Wen's misgivings about the intelligent metal aside, the group leaves Tigerskin Gorge behind and continues the journey upstream. A few days later they pass Ropoko Island, familiar to Annika and Ape but not to the others. Here, a small island juts out midstream between two sets of rapids. There is a tiny shrine set amongst scrubby underbrush, and the signs of encampment on the island - the lion banner of General Chandrat of Ashoyin flutters above the shrine. The shrine itself contains a gateway to the spirit realm and the river spirit village of Heartsflow. But although the group may have business here later, the first order is to find out more about the Jade Elixir and so, using ancient portage paths past the rapids, Wen's boat is carried above Ropoko Island and the group continues up the Leng River.

This is beyond Wen's circle of experience, and the old man becomes even more fussy and fastidious about his boat than before. Above Ropoko Island, the Leng River flows between rocky banks where kingfishers dart, and where the eaves of cedar trees overhang the water. Then, three day's journey beyond Ropoko, the boat rounds a corner in the river and there on the right-hand bank is a village of wooden and stone houses. Three small boats are tied up at a wooden jetty, from whence steps carved into the bedrock lead up to a small cluster of brightly painted wooden houses. 

This must be the village of Willowmantle. According to the Vashti, there was once an old shrine, or temple, to the Monkey King nearby, the only lead toward the Jade Elixir which should allow safe return to the spirit world.

[sblock=OOC]
Just pushing things on since they seem to have dead-ended with the talking metal. Just wondering who we've got left still playing - [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], @walkingdad, [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], [MENTION=6680745]ahayford[/MENTION]
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 30, 2013)

As soon as branches got over the boat, Mystal disappears into the foliage.
"I will scout upriver and follow you through the forest. You will see me every now and then so you know I didn't come to harm."
He travels along the boat, keeping a bit forward. When he sees the village in the forest he drops low to converse with his teammates.
"I would prefer not to be seen at the moment, just in case. I will observe your interaction with the villagers. Feel free to mention there is more of you around."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2013)

The little Ura rides along in Master Wen's boat, occasionally taking his turn guiding or rowing as he's allowed. However, by the time the group reaches the little village the old man's irritability and fussiness are getting the best even of Chaarr's patience - he's more than ready to get out of the boat and use his legs once more. He jumps clear as soon as the vessel bumps against the steps.
_______________





[sblock=StatBlock]
*Chaarr of Ghost Stalker in Snow on the Sand*
Male Ura Oracle 4 Rogue 1
CG Tiny Humanoid
*Init *+3; *Senses *darkvision, low-light vision; Perception +10
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 armor, +3 Dex, +2 size)
*hp *48 (5d8)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+7, *Will *+5
*Weakness *oracle's curses (haunted)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker) +6 (1d10+1/x3) and
. . Iron Weapon (Kukri) +8 (1d3+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer) +6 (1d10+1/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Naginata) +6 (1d6+1/x4) and
. . Iron Weapon (Rapier) +8 (1d4+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Cestus +9 (1d3+1/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1) +8 (1d3+1/x3)
*Space *2.5 ft.; *Reach *2.5 ft.
*Special Attacks *sneak attack +1d6
*Oracle Spells Known *(CL 4):
2 (4/day) _Restoration, Lesser, Cure Moderate Wounds, Heat Metal (DC 17)_
1 (8/day) _Lead Blades, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Ant Haul (DC 16), Burning Disarm (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Stabilize, Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 15), Detect Magic, Sotto Voce (DC 15), Guidance_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *12, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *20
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+4; *CMD *15
*Feats *Extra Revelation, Extra Revelation, Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Resilient, Roof Runner
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +3, Climb +3, Craft (armor) +12, Craft (blacksmith) +12, Craft (weapons) +12, Diplomacy +10, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +0, Fly +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +10 (+11 to locate traps.), Ride +0, Sleight of Hand +7, Spellcraft +5, Stealth +12, Swim -2, Use Magic Device +10
*Languages *Imbatan, Low Imperial, Uran
*SQ *agile leaper, heat endurance, mysteries (metal), revelations (armor mastery, dance of the blades, iron weapon [cold iron, 4 minutes] [8/day], steel scarf [1d8+2] [8/day]), scavenger, trapfinding +1, tunneler +2, uran ears
*Combat Gear *Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3); *Other Gear *Masterwork Breastplate, Arrows (20), Blunt arrows (20), Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker), Iron Weapon (Kukri), Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer), Iron Weapon (Naginata), Iron Weapon (Rapier), Masterwork Cestus, Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (armor), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (blacksmith), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (weapons), Backpack, masterwork (7 @ 20.625 lbs), Belt pouch (3 @ 3 lbs), Flint and steel, Sack (empty), Silk rope, Thieves' tools, masterwork, Trail rations (2), Whetstone, 4 GP, 3 SP, 8 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su) - 1/8
Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
Trail rations - 0/2
Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3) - 3/11
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Agile Leaper* Ura gain a +8 bonus to Jump checks. Furthermore their maximum jumping distance (high and long) is not limited by their height.
*Armor Mastery (Ex)* You become more maneuverable while wearing armor. You can move at your normal speed in medium armor that is made of metal. This does not grant proficiency in armor. At 5th level, whenever you are wearing metal armor, you reduce the armor check penalt
*Dance of the Blades (Ex)* +10 Speed while wielding a metal weapon.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Heat Endurance* As desert creatures, Ura are resistant to the effects of a hot environment. They gain a +4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves made to resist the effects of hot weather.
*Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su)* You can create a melee simple or martial weapon that lasts for 1 minute for every oracle level you possess. This weapon is appropriate for your size and entirely made of metal (even if it would normally include non-metal parts, such as a spear's shaf
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Scavenger* Ura are natural scavengers, cobbling together tools and equipment from whatever they find. They gain a +2 racial bonus to Craft and Sleight of Hand checks.
*Sneak Attack +1d6* +1d6 damage if you flank your target or your target is flat-footed.
*Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su)* Melee attack deals 1d8+2 slashing damage.
*Trapfinding +1* Gain a bonus to find or disable traps, including magical ones.
*Tunneler +2* +2 bonus to Perception vs unusual stonework. Free check within 10 feet.
*Uran Ears* An Ura’s large ears give him a +2 racial bonus to Perception checks. Because an Ura finds it difficult to control the body language of his ears, however, Ura suffer a -2 penalty to Bluff checks.
--------------------
Chaarr was born 'Third Child' to Duul and Chari of Ghost Stalker lineage in the Snow on the Sand clan. His family trace their line proudly to the great warrior who hunted and slew the desert bandits who had preyed on his clan, eliminating all but the Ghost Stalker himself. The doughty warrior not only tracked down and put under the sands the entire group of bandits, he then saw fit to stalk and slay their spirits as well, so that their own line would be truly and forever erased from Conclave. It is said that the Gods bestowed their blessing and forgiveness for this vengeance by causing a foot of snow to fall on the dunes over Ghost Stalker's clanhome on the night his mission was complete.

The Gods blessed Ghost Stalker with long life, and saw fit to reward his prowess with a new wife from a nearby clan. Together with his mate, Ghost Stalker founded the Snow on the Sand clan on the site of his original clanhome, thus bringing new life from and restoring the sanctity of that cursed place.

~~~~~

The boy who would become Chaarr, being the third child of his parents, perceived that he had little responsibility to his family and clan and that his two older brothers were sufficient to carry the family honor. He grew from a beautiful infant to an impetuous youth, and as a young man spent his days getting into all sorts of mischief. On the fourteenth anniversary of his birth, his mischief was so great that his parents and clan despaired of his ever taking proper care of his honor - and that of the clan. He was judged harshly, and sent out into the world to make his own way, to grow up or to perish.

Bitter and alone, the young Ura made his way after some few misadventures to the great trading city of Ok-Tom-Bo. There he continued to use his talents for mischief and his not inconsiderable charm to pursue a frivolous life of petty crime and minor misdeeds, living one day to the next. He was not a malicious child, just thoughless and care-free.

Then one fine evening, his fate once more caught him up, and his mischief brought about the death of another. A young girl, the beautiful daughter of an iron merchant whom the miscreant Ura had decided would provide the where-with-all for his next few meals, caught him at his pilfering and made to capture him for her father. In the course of the chase, the poor lass fell to her death from the rooftops.

Devastated by this turn of events, Duul and Chari's third child spent weeks in grief and mourning, all but senseless to the turnings of the city around him. And here is where his story turns for the better, at long last.

For the young merchant's daughter, slain by the child's thoughtless behavior, was in fact not only an exceptionally generous and happy soul, gifted with a most mischievious streak herself, but also an adept student of her father's ways, of the Mysteries of Metal. She came to the Uran youth in his despair and harangued him until he brought his thoughts back to the world around. At that point, she informed him that she bore him no ill will but recognized the pattern of fate in their lives. She would be both the instrument of his penance and his salvation, were he only willing. Without hesitation, the young man accepted the words of this happy spirit. She bestowed upon him her connection with the Mysteries of Metal, and resolved to be a guide to him in his life studies and a constant reminder of the cost of thoughtless mischief.

And so, the young "Third Child" of Duul and Chari took the name Chaarr - meaning "Steel" in his native tongue - along with the study of metals of all kinds. He now wanders the lands of Concord, practicing his craft to make a meagre living and for the benefit of others and accompanied - haunted and harrassed - always by Taibhse, the spirit of his sole unintended victim.

His mischevious nature continues, and he remains good natured, impulsive and full of humour; however, his mischief is now tempered by at least a measure of forethought, enforced by Taibhse's "gentle" reminders of the consequences of his previous actions.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]



​


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2013)

Though Annika is as uncomfortable in a boat as ever, she restrains herself from just leaping out at the first chance, as if she'd been sharing the boat with a tiger. Instead she leans over to Wen, touching him on the shoulder, and says, "Thank you for bringing us here. This wouldn't have been possible without your help." 

Then she steps lightly off the boat, grimacing as the water laps up around her feet, and hurries to shore.

Mystal vanishes quickly, leaving her with the others.

"Well, it seems simple enough from here," Annika decides, and starts up the steps towards the colorful village above.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 31, 2013)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4, 3:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape nods at Annika's words after been uncharacteristically silent through the journey. He liked being close to nature, but he prefers the solid ground to the water. His animal-form fur tends to smell after getting wet.

He looks around trying to take in all details around him.

[sblock=ooc]

Perception +11

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

CLW Wand: 48/50 charges.

Lightnings: 4->3 min/uses

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 1, 2013)

Willowmantle seems a pleasant enough place, a small village of perhaps twenty or so buildings loosely arranged around a central area at the top of the steps from the river. People, pigs and geese move freely around the village, but the people stop and stare at the newcomers (the pigs and geese, however, are indifferent). 

Shortly, a man emerges from a long low building with open sides and a green tiled roof. He is a middle-aged Nekuu man with a shock of white hair and white beetling eyebrows. He gives a polite bow.

"Welcome, strangers, to Willowmantle," he says. "What brings you to our remote village? We seldom get visitors up here."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2013)

Annika nods at him and scans the village again...no sign of priests or holy men; no pilgrims or shops meant to cater to them. It didn't...LOOK...like the site of a shrine.

"We've come looking for the shrine of the Monkey King," she says. "I'm Annika."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 1, 2013)

Mystal makes a quick round about the village, looking for remains of the temple or strange occurrences, people or suspicious happenings.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 4, 2013)

The white-haired man laughs suddenly, then catches himself.

"Forgive me, Mistress Annika," he says. "I mean no disresepct. You are correct, there is a shrine," he waves an arm towards the tree-covered hills rising behind the village. "Up there, but it's been a long time since we've had any pilgrims come through. This will make old Bijoa very happy," he chuckles again. "Oh yes, very happy indeed. I'll introduce you." Wiping away a tear of mirth, he adds "My name is Kanzi, headman of Willowmantle."

[sblock=Mystal]
Meanwhile, sneaking around the outskirts of the village, all seems normal to Mystal - the people are curious of the strangers but no-one seems to be hostile or doing anything suspicious. He does find, near the rear of the village, an overgrown track that leads up into the hills. A small stone waymarker carved with a grinning monkey stands to the side, almost completely covered by foliage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 4, 2013)

Mystal waits for others to come to the marker. He still observers the village, but more casually now, listening into the forest as much as looking over the villagers.









*OOC:*


if others show signs of settling down for the day or to participate in some welcome ceremony I'll change this


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2013)

"Nice to meet you, Kanzi," Annika says, a little offput by the man's mirth, and the overgrowth of the shrine. Were the people here so careless about the favor of the spirits?

"Is Bijoa a priest? In that case we'd very much like to see him."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 11, 2013)

"Oh, he likes to think he is," says Kanzi. "He's taken it upon himself to look after the shrine. Between you and me, though, he's a bit simple. Harmless enough, though," he adds. "Come, I'll introduce you."

He leads the group over to the steps of the long building, where a shabby-looking man with long whiskery sideburns and unkempt hair is busy trying to solve a puzzle made of intertwined metal and string, his tongue stuck out the side of his mouth in concentration.

"Bijoa," says Kanzi gently, "these people have come to visit the shrine." 

Bijoa's eyes light up and he puts his puzzle down.

"Oh!" he exclaims, leaping to his feet. "Yes, I can take you, yes. Oh, but," he looks crestfallen suddenly. "The _tagamalang_. It's too dangerous." Then just as suddenly his excitement returns. "Or maybe you're great heroes, yes? You've come to slay the monster?"

"There is no monster," says Kanzi quietly. He taps the side of his head sadly.

"...or maybe it's a _tikbalang_, or an _aswang_...," Bijoa mutters to himself, oblivious.

[sblock=OOC]
Tagalamang, tikbalang and aswang are all general terms for a "monster", equivalent to saying "bogeyman". As far as any of the group knows, they don't exist, as such, but Bijoa could be using the term for some kind of Netherworld spirit.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 11, 2013)

Chaarr fairly shines with confidence as he approaches the shrine-keeper, but he speaks gently. "We are indeed great heroes, friend, but not so great as you. Though not a slayer of _tagamalang_, you preserve our faith and heritage here. Show us the shrine . . . we'll happily see to any monsters within so that you may go about your great task without fear."
_______________






[sblock=StatBlock]
*Chaarr of Ghost Stalker in Snow on the Sand*
Male Ura Oracle 4 Rogue 1
CG Tiny Humanoid
*Init *+3; *Senses *darkvision, low-light vision; Perception +10
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 armor, +3 Dex, +2 size)
*hp *48 (5d8)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+7, *Will *+5
*Weakness *oracle's curses (haunted)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker) +6 (1d10+1/x3) and
. . Iron Weapon (Kukri) +8 (1d3+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer) +6 (1d10+1/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Naginata) +6 (1d6+1/x4) and
. . Iron Weapon (Rapier) +8 (1d4+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Cestus +9 (1d3+1/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1) +8 (1d3+1/x3)
*Space *2.5 ft.; *Reach *2.5 ft.
*Special Attacks *sneak attack +1d6
*Oracle Spells Known *(CL 4):
2 (4/day) _Restoration, Lesser, Cure Moderate Wounds, Heat Metal (DC 17)_
1 (8/day) _Lead Blades, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Ant Haul (DC 16), Burning Disarm (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Stabilize, Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 15), Detect Magic, Sotto Voce (DC 15), Guidance_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *12, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *20
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+4; *CMD *15
*Feats *Extra Revelation, Extra Revelation, Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Resilient, Roof Runner
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +3, Climb +3, Craft (armor) +12, Craft (blacksmith) +12, Craft (weapons) +12, Diplomacy +10, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +0, Fly +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +10 (+11 to locate traps.), Ride +0, Sleight of Hand +7, Spellcraft +5, Stealth +12, Swim -2, Use Magic Device +10
*Languages *Imbatan, Low Imperial, Uran
*SQ *agile leaper, heat endurance, mysteries (metal), revelations (armor mastery, dance of the blades, iron weapon [cold iron, 4 minutes] [8/day], steel scarf [1d8+2] [8/day]), scavenger, trapfinding +1, tunneler +2, uran ears
*Combat Gear *Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3); *Other Gear *Masterwork Breastplate, Arrows (20), Blunt arrows (20), Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker), Iron Weapon (Kukri), Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer), Iron Weapon (Naginata), Iron Weapon (Rapier), Masterwork Cestus, Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (armor), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (blacksmith), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (weapons), Backpack, masterwork (7 @ 20.625 lbs), Belt pouch (3 @ 3 lbs), Flint and steel, Sack (empty), Silk rope, Thieves' tools, masterwork, Trail rations (2), Whetstone, 4 GP, 3 SP, 8 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su) - 1/8
Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
Trail rations - 0/2
Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3) - 3/11
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Agile Leaper* Ura gain a +8 bonus to Jump checks. Furthermore their maximum jumping distance (high and long) is not limited by their height.
*Armor Mastery (Ex)* You become more maneuverable while wearing armor. You can move at your normal speed in medium armor that is made of metal. This does not grant proficiency in armor. At 5th level, whenever you are wearing metal armor, you reduce the armor check penalt
*Dance of the Blades (Ex)* +10 Speed while wielding a metal weapon.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Heat Endurance* As desert creatures, Ura are resistant to the effects of a hot environment. They gain a +4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves made to resist the effects of hot weather.
*Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su)* You can create a melee simple or martial weapon that lasts for 1 minute for every oracle level you possess. This weapon is appropriate for your size and entirely made of metal (even if it would normally include non-metal parts, such as a spear's shaf
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Scavenger* Ura are natural scavengers, cobbling together tools and equipment from whatever they find. They gain a +2 racial bonus to Craft and Sleight of Hand checks.
*Sneak Attack +1d6* +1d6 damage if you flank your target or your target is flat-footed.
*Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su)* Melee attack deals 1d8+2 slashing damage.
*Trapfinding +1* Gain a bonus to find or disable traps, including magical ones.
*Tunneler +2* +2 bonus to Perception vs unusual stonework. Free check within 10 feet.
*Uran Ears* An Ura’s large ears give him a +2 racial bonus to Perception checks. Because an Ura finds it difficult to control the body language of his ears, however, Ura suffer a -2 penalty to Bluff checks.
--------------------
Chaarr was born 'Third Child' to Duul and Chari of Ghost Stalker lineage in the Snow on the Sand clan. His family trace their line proudly to the great warrior who hunted and slew the desert bandits who had preyed on his clan, eliminating all but the Ghost Stalker himself. The doughty warrior not only tracked down and put under the sands the entire group of bandits, he then saw fit to stalk and slay their spirits as well, so that their own line would be truly and forever erased from Conclave. It is said that the Gods bestowed their blessing and forgiveness for this vengeance by causing a foot of snow to fall on the dunes over Ghost Stalker's clanhome on the night his mission was complete.

The Gods blessed Ghost Stalker with long life, and saw fit to reward his prowess with a new wife from a nearby clan. Together with his mate, Ghost Stalker founded the Snow on the Sand clan on the site of his original clanhome, thus bringing new life from and restoring the sanctity of that cursed place.

~~~~~

The boy who would become Chaarr, being the third child of his parents, perceived that he had little responsibility to his family and clan and that his two older brothers were sufficient to carry the family honor. He grew from a beautiful infant to an impetuous youth, and as a young man spent his days getting into all sorts of mischief. On the fourteenth anniversary of his birth, his mischief was so great that his parents and clan despaired of his ever taking proper care of his honor - and that of the clan. He was judged harshly, and sent out into the world to make his own way, to grow up or to perish.

Bitter and alone, the young Ura made his way after some few misadventures to the great trading city of Ok-Tom-Bo. There he continued to use his talents for mischief and his not inconsiderable charm to pursue a frivolous life of petty crime and minor misdeeds, living one day to the next. He was not a malicious child, just thoughless and care-free.

Then one fine evening, his fate once more caught him up, and his mischief brought about the death of another. A young girl, the beautiful daughter of an iron merchant whom the miscreant Ura had decided would provide the where-with-all for his next few meals, caught him at his pilfering and made to capture him for her father. In the course of the chase, the poor lass fell to her death from the rooftops.

Devastated by this turn of events, Duul and Chari's third child spent weeks in grief and mourning, all but senseless to the turnings of the city around him. And here is where his story turns for the better, at long last.

For the young merchant's daughter, slain by the child's thoughtless behavior, was in fact not only an exceptionally generous and happy soul, gifted with a most mischievious streak herself, but also an adept student of her father's ways, of the Mysteries of Metal. She came to the Uran youth in his despair and harangued him until he brought his thoughts back to the world around. At that point, she informed him that she bore him no ill will but recognized the pattern of fate in their lives. She would be both the instrument of his penance and his salvation, were he only willing. Without hesitation, the young man accepted the words of this happy spirit. She bestowed upon him her connection with the Mysteries of Metal, and resolved to be a guide to him in his life studies and a constant reminder of the cost of thoughtless mischief.

And so, the young "Third Child" of Duul and Chari took the name Chaarr - meaning "Steel" in his native tongue - along with the study of metals of all kinds. He now wanders the lands of Concord, practicing his craft to make a meagre living and for the benefit of others and accompanied - haunted and harrassed - always by Taibhse, the spirit of his sole unintended victim.

His mischevious nature continues, and he remains good natured, impulsive and full of humour; however, his mischief is now tempered by at least a measure of forethought, enforced by Taibhse's "gentle" reminders of the consequences of his previous actions.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]



​


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 11, 2013)

"See!" says Bijoa to Kanzi, triumphantly. "See! I told you heroes would come. Thank you tiny man," he says to Chaarr. "Are you a forest sprite?"


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 11, 2013)

Mystal silently passes over the group going a bit forward, scouting for the beast, but remaining within easy earshot so he can hear the discussion.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 11, 2013)

A slight, amused smile crosses Chaarr's animated face, and his ears tip forward as he shakes his head gently. "No forest creature am I, but a man of the desert far from his home. I am Chaarr, of Ghoststalker in Snow on the Sand. I am an Ura."
_______________





[sblock=StatBlock]
*Chaarr of Ghost Stalker in Snow on the Sand*
Male Ura Oracle 4 Rogue 1
CG Tiny Humanoid
*Init *+3; *Senses *darkvision, low-light vision; Perception +10
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 armor, +3 Dex, +2 size)
*hp *48 (5d8)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+7, *Will *+5
*Weakness *oracle's curses (haunted)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker) +6 (1d10+1/x3) and
. . Iron Weapon (Kukri) +8 (1d3+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer) +6 (1d10+1/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Naginata) +6 (1d6+1/x4) and
. . Iron Weapon (Rapier) +8 (1d4+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Cestus +9 (1d3+1/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1) +8 (1d3+1/x3)
*Space *2.5 ft.; *Reach *2.5 ft.
*Special Attacks *sneak attack +1d6
*Oracle Spells Known *(CL 4):
2 (4/day) _Restoration, Lesser, Cure Moderate Wounds, Heat Metal (DC 17)_
1 (8/day) _Lead Blades, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Ant Haul (DC 16), Burning Disarm (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Stabilize, Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 15), Detect Magic, Sotto Voce (DC 15), Guidance_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *12, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *20
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+4; *CMD *15
*Feats *Extra Revelation, Extra Revelation, Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Resilient, Roof Runner
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +3, Climb +3, Craft (armor) +12, Craft (blacksmith) +12, Craft (weapons) +12, Diplomacy +10, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +0, Fly +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +10 (+11 to locate traps.), Ride +0, Sleight of Hand +7, Spellcraft +5, Stealth +12, Swim -2, Use Magic Device +10
*Languages *Imbatan, Low Imperial, Uran
*SQ *agile leaper, heat endurance, mysteries (metal), revelations (armor mastery, dance of the blades, iron weapon [cold iron, 4 minutes] [8/day], steel scarf [1d8+2] [8/day]), scavenger, trapfinding +1, tunneler +2, uran ears
*Combat Gear *Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3); *Other Gear *Masterwork Breastplate, Arrows (20), Blunt arrows (20), Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker), Iron Weapon (Kukri), Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer), Iron Weapon (Naginata), Iron Weapon (Rapier), Masterwork Cestus, Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (armor), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (blacksmith), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (weapons), Backpack, masterwork (7 @ 20.625 lbs), Belt pouch (3 @ 3 lbs), Flint and steel, Sack (empty), Silk rope, Thieves' tools, masterwork, Trail rations (2), Whetstone, 4 GP, 3 SP, 8 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su) - 1/8
Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
Trail rations - 0/2
Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3) - 3/11
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Agile Leaper* Ura gain a +8 bonus to Jump checks. Furthermore their maximum jumping distance (high and long) is not limited by their height.
*Armor Mastery (Ex)* You become more maneuverable while wearing armor. You can move at your normal speed in medium armor that is made of metal. This does not grant proficiency in armor. At 5th level, whenever you are wearing metal armor, you reduce the armor check penalt
*Dance of the Blades (Ex)* +10 Speed while wielding a metal weapon.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Heat Endurance* As desert creatures, Ura are resistant to the effects of a hot environment. They gain a +4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves made to resist the effects of hot weather.
*Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su)* You can create a melee simple or martial weapon that lasts for 1 minute for every oracle level you possess. This weapon is appropriate for your size and entirely made of metal (even if it would normally include non-metal parts, such as a spear's shaf
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Scavenger* Ura are natural scavengers, cobbling together tools and equipment from whatever they find. They gain a +2 racial bonus to Craft and Sleight of Hand checks.
*Sneak Attack +1d6* +1d6 damage if you flank your target or your target is flat-footed.
*Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su)* Melee attack deals 1d8+2 slashing damage.
*Trapfinding +1* Gain a bonus to find or disable traps, including magical ones.
*Tunneler +2* +2 bonus to Perception vs unusual stonework. Free check within 10 feet.
*Uran Ears* An Ura’s large ears give him a +2 racial bonus to Perception checks. Because an Ura finds it difficult to control the body language of his ears, however, Ura suffer a -2 penalty to Bluff checks.
--------------------
Chaarr was born 'Third Child' to Duul and Chari of Ghost Stalker lineage in the Snow on the Sand clan. His family trace their line proudly to the great warrior who hunted and slew the desert bandits who had preyed on his clan, eliminating all but the Ghost Stalker himself. The doughty warrior not only tracked down and put under the sands the entire group of bandits, he then saw fit to stalk and slay their spirits as well, so that their own line would be truly and forever erased from Conclave. It is said that the Gods bestowed their blessing and forgiveness for this vengeance by causing a foot of snow to fall on the dunes over Ghost Stalker's clanhome on the night his mission was complete.

The Gods blessed Ghost Stalker with long life, and saw fit to reward his prowess with a new wife from a nearby clan. Together with his mate, Ghost Stalker founded the Snow on the Sand clan on the site of his original clanhome, thus bringing new life from and restoring the sanctity of that cursed place.

~~~~~

The boy who would become Chaarr, being the third child of his parents, perceived that he had little responsibility to his family and clan and that his two older brothers were sufficient to carry the family honor. He grew from a beautiful infant to an impetuous youth, and as a young man spent his days getting into all sorts of mischief. On the fourteenth anniversary of his birth, his mischief was so great that his parents and clan despaired of his ever taking proper care of his honor - and that of the clan. He was judged harshly, and sent out into the world to make his own way, to grow up or to perish.

Bitter and alone, the young Ura made his way after some few misadventures to the great trading city of Ok-Tom-Bo. There he continued to use his talents for mischief and his not inconsiderable charm to pursue a frivolous life of petty crime and minor misdeeds, living one day to the next. He was not a malicious child, just thoughless and care-free.

Then one fine evening, his fate once more caught him up, and his mischief brought about the death of another. A young girl, the beautiful daughter of an iron merchant whom the miscreant Ura had decided would provide the where-with-all for his next few meals, caught him at his pilfering and made to capture him for her father. In the course of the chase, the poor lass fell to her death from the rooftops.

Devastated by this turn of events, Duul and Chari's third child spent weeks in grief and mourning, all but senseless to the turnings of the city around him. And here is where his story turns for the better, at long last.

For the young merchant's daughter, slain by the child's thoughtless behavior, was in fact not only an exceptionally generous and happy soul, gifted with a most mischievious streak herself, but also an adept student of her father's ways, of the Mysteries of Metal. She came to the Uran youth in his despair and harangued him until he brought his thoughts back to the world around. At that point, she informed him that she bore him no ill will but recognized the pattern of fate in their lives. She would be both the instrument of his penance and his salvation, were he only willing. Without hesitation, the young man accepted the words of this happy spirit. She bestowed upon him her connection with the Mysteries of Metal, and resolved to be a guide to him in his life studies and a constant reminder of the cost of thoughtless mischief.

And so, the young "Third Child" of Duul and Chari took the name Chaarr - meaning "Steel" in his native tongue - along with the study of metals of all kinds. He now wanders the lands of Concord, practicing his craft to make a meagre living and for the benefit of others and accompanied - haunted and harrassed - always by Taibhse, the spirit of his sole unintended victim.

His mischevious nature continues, and he remains good natured, impulsive and full of humour; however, his mischief is now tempered by at least a measure of forethought, enforced by Taibhse's "gentle" reminders of the consequences of his previous actions.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]



​


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2013)

Annika hangs back a bit near Kanzi while Charr keeps the caretaker busy.

"You're sure there's none?" she asks quietly. "Have you been there recently?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 11, 2013)

"Um..." Kanzi actually looks serious. "No..., nobody goes there except Bijoa. But... surely if there were monsters he'd have been eaten or something by now? Or somebody else from the village would have seen them?"

Meanwhile...

Bijoa looks blankly at Chaarr. "A type of desert spirit then?" He shrugs. "There are no deserts here, that I know of. Still, it doesn't matter, you've come to help anyway."

Meanwhile...

Mystal checks as best he can at the edge of town without moving too far away, but finds no signs of anything monstrous having been nearby.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2013)

"If no one goes there but him, who else would notice them?" Annika points out. 

She looks over at Bijoa and says, "Yes, we'd like to help. If you'll show us to a place near the shrine, we'll check the area to make sure it's safe. Once it is, maybe you could tell us some of the history of the shrine?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 28, 2013)

Bijoa claps his hands like an excited child.

"Oh yes!" he says, "Follow me, I can show you. Come with me, red lady, and tiny desert spirit, and you," he adds to Ape. He leads the group out of the village of Willowmantle and along a narrow path trodden through the undergrowth , leading up into the highlands where the peepul trees give way to deodars. They pass the spot where Mystal is waiting on the way, but no-one sees the salsham'ai unless he chooses to make his presence known.

The group have been travelling for about an hour, listening to Bijoa chattering about inconsequential nonsense concerning his favourite type of fruit, when there is as rustling in the forest off the trail, like something large moving in the undergrowth. Bijoa freezes and grabs hold of Ape's sleeve.

"_Tagamalang_!" he hisses.

[sblock=OOC]
Since ahayford hasn't been on the boards for ages, I'm going to retrofit it so that Glip swam downstream after the mines to take a report to the Vashti, so the group consists only of Annika, Ape, Chaarr and Mystal.
 [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], its up to you if Mystal makes himself known to the group as they leave the village, or follows them discretely in the trees.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 28, 2013)

*OOC:*


No, Mystal remains scouting ahead (what little he can since the party is moving too) and fairly high in the canopy (safer that way) - if he sees something of importance (such as an ambush) he will warn the party.

Maybe you should mention  [MENTION=6680745]ahayford[/MENTION], he may be inactive simply because of board hack.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2013)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4, 3:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape tries to discern whatever is making the sound either by identifying the noise or catching a glimpse of the creature.

[sblock=ooc]

Perception +11

Does _Tagamalang_ have a meaning for Ape?

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

CLW Wand: 48/50 charges.

Lightnings: 4->3 min/uses

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 5, 2013)

The situation is the same for Mystal as for the rest of the group - there is a noise ahead and slightly deeper into the forest. All Ape and Mystal can see is that _something_ is moving the undergrowth, shaking branches, but not what.

Ape knows that the term "tagamalang" is a generic term referring to evil spirits/demons that usually live in forest or jungle. It's not a term that has mcuh specific meaning, but _tagamalang_ are said to have a range of magical powers, including flight, invisibility, fiery breath, a paralyzing gaze and the ability to steal souls, but there is no easy consensus on which.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2013)

Annika frames her fingers into _mudra_, and murmurs in the language of spirits; a language she only barely comprehends consciously. Flames flicker around her, crawling around her shoulders and arms, and briefly limning her hair. 

"If whoever, or whatever, is in the bushes now can understand me," she declaims ominously, "show yourself and if you pose no harm, no harm will come to you."

(OOps, forgot to say; she is casting Shield.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 6, 2013)

The bushes rustle, but there is still no sign of anything actually doing it, although whatever it is seems to be quite big given the size of the disturbance. Furthermore, there an ominous laughter booms out and seems to echo all around.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 6, 2013)

Mystal moves closer so he can easily swing down and poke at whatever's causing the disturbance. His mind prepares for combat, superior concentration onto every little thought, muscle and sense making him much more dangerous then his size or strength would indicate.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2013)

Annika pauses, her eyes narrowing.

_Something is wrong._ 

She didn't have a stellar education, nor claimed to be the smartest of folk, but her instincts were sharp enough. It was hard to articulate, but she didn't feel threatened. It was like seeing an animal rear up and momentarily look big, then realizing it was just a display. Marks like eyes on the wings.

Predators only made noise when they struck, sometimes not even then. What was the point of hiding in a bush, and then making lots of noise? What wanted to be heard, and located precisely, but not seen?

Annika wasn't sure, but she was increasingly sure this wasn't a monster of myth, or a dark spirit preying on the weak.

"You are not a tagamalang," she said. "Are you villagers? Come out where I can see you, or I'll burn the bush you hide in to ashes. I can't promise the same won't happen to you as well."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2013)

Chaarr's ears quiver in excitement, and his eyes widen slightly at Annika's bold statement. He holds his peace for now, content to let her play resolve before taking action himself.
_______________





[sblock=StatBlock]
*Chaarr of Ghost Stalker in Snow on the Sand*
Male Ura Oracle 4 Rogue 1
CG Tiny Humanoid
*Init *+3; *Senses *darkvision, low-light vision; Perception +10
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 armor, +3 Dex, +2 size)
*hp *48 (5d8)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+7, *Will *+5
*Weakness *oracle's curses (haunted)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker) +6 (1d10+1/x3) and
. . Iron Weapon (Kukri) +8 (1d3+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer) +6 (1d10+1/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Naginata) +6 (1d6+1/x4) and
. . Iron Weapon (Rapier) +8 (1d4+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Cestus +9 (1d3+1/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1) +8 (1d3+1/x3)
*Space *2.5 ft.; *Reach *2.5 ft.
*Special Attacks *sneak attack +1d6
*Oracle Spells Known *(CL 4):
2 (4/day) _Restoration, Lesser, Cure Moderate Wounds, Heat Metal (DC 17)_
1 (8/day) _Lead Blades, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Ant Haul (DC 16), Burning Disarm (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Stabilize, Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 15), Detect Magic, Sotto Voce (DC 15), Guidance_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *12, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *20
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+4; *CMD *15
*Feats *Extra Revelation, Extra Revelation, Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Resilient, Roof Runner
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +3, Climb +3, Craft (armor) +12, Craft (blacksmith) +12, Craft (weapons) +12, Diplomacy +10, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +0, Fly +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +10 (+11 to locate traps.), Ride +0, Sleight of Hand +7, Spellcraft +5, Stealth +12, Swim -2, Use Magic Device +10
*Languages *Imbatan, Low Imperial, Uran
*SQ *agile leaper, heat endurance, mysteries (metal), revelations (armor mastery, dance of the blades, iron weapon [cold iron, 4 minutes] [8/day], steel scarf [1d8+2] [8/day]), scavenger, trapfinding +1, tunneler +2, uran ears
*Combat Gear *Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3); *Other Gear *Masterwork Breastplate, Arrows (20), Blunt arrows (20), Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker), Iron Weapon (Kukri), Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer), Iron Weapon (Naginata), Iron Weapon (Rapier), Masterwork Cestus, Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (armor), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (blacksmith), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (weapons), Backpack, masterwork (7 @ 20.625 lbs), Belt pouch (3 @ 3 lbs), Flint and steel, Sack (empty), Silk rope, Thieves' tools, masterwork, Trail rations (2), Whetstone, 4 GP, 3 SP, 8 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su) - 1/8
Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
Trail rations - 0/2
Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3) - 3/11
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Agile Leaper* Ura gain a +8 bonus to Jump checks. Furthermore their maximum jumping distance (high and long) is not limited by their height.
*Armor Mastery (Ex)* You become more maneuverable while wearing armor. You can move at your normal speed in medium armor that is made of metal. This does not grant proficiency in armor. At 5th level, whenever you are wearing metal armor, you reduce the armor check penalt
*Dance of the Blades (Ex)* +10 Speed while wielding a metal weapon.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Heat Endurance* As desert creatures, Ura are resistant to the effects of a hot environment. They gain a +4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves made to resist the effects of hot weather.
*Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su)* You can create a melee simple or martial weapon that lasts for 1 minute for every oracle level you possess. This weapon is appropriate for your size and entirely made of metal (even if it would normally include non-metal parts, such as a spear's shaf
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Scavenger* Ura are natural scavengers, cobbling together tools and equipment from whatever they find. They gain a +2 racial bonus to Craft and Sleight of Hand checks.
*Sneak Attack +1d6* +1d6 damage if you flank your target or your target is flat-footed.
*Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su)* Melee attack deals 1d8+2 slashing damage.
*Trapfinding +1* Gain a bonus to find or disable traps, including magical ones.
*Tunneler +2* +2 bonus to Perception vs unusual stonework. Free check within 10 feet.
*Uran Ears* An Ura’s large ears give him a +2 racial bonus to Perception checks. Because an Ura finds it difficult to control the body language of his ears, however, Ura suffer a -2 penalty to Bluff checks.
--------------------
Chaarr was born 'Third Child' to Duul and Chari of Ghost Stalker lineage in the Snow on the Sand clan. His family trace their line proudly to the great warrior who hunted and slew the desert bandits who had preyed on his clan, eliminating all but the Ghost Stalker himself. The doughty warrior not only tracked down and put under the sands the entire group of bandits, he then saw fit to stalk and slay their spirits as well, so that their own line would be truly and forever erased from Conclave. It is said that the Gods bestowed their blessing and forgiveness for this vengeance by causing a foot of snow to fall on the dunes over Ghost Stalker's clanhome on the night his mission was complete.

The Gods blessed Ghost Stalker with long life, and saw fit to reward his prowess with a new wife from a nearby clan. Together with his mate, Ghost Stalker founded the Snow on the Sand clan on the site of his original clanhome, thus bringing new life from and restoring the sanctity of that cursed place.

~~~~~

The boy who would become Chaarr, being the third child of his parents, perceived that he had little responsibility to his family and clan and that his two older brothers were sufficient to carry the family honor. He grew from a beautiful infant to an impetuous youth, and as a young man spent his days getting into all sorts of mischief. On the fourteenth anniversary of his birth, his mischief was so great that his parents and clan despaired of his ever taking proper care of his honor - and that of the clan. He was judged harshly, and sent out into the world to make his own way, to grow up or to perish.

Bitter and alone, the young Ura made his way after some few misadventures to the great trading city of Ok-Tom-Bo. There he continued to use his talents for mischief and his not inconsiderable charm to pursue a frivolous life of petty crime and minor misdeeds, living one day to the next. He was not a malicious child, just thoughless and care-free.

Then one fine evening, his fate once more caught him up, and his mischief brought about the death of another. A young girl, the beautiful daughter of an iron merchant whom the miscreant Ura had decided would provide the where-with-all for his next few meals, caught him at his pilfering and made to capture him for her father. In the course of the chase, the poor lass fell to her death from the rooftops.

Devastated by this turn of events, Duul and Chari's third child spent weeks in grief and mourning, all but senseless to the turnings of the city around him. And here is where his story turns for the better, at long last.

For the young merchant's daughter, slain by the child's thoughtless behavior, was in fact not only an exceptionally generous and happy soul, gifted with a most mischievious streak herself, but also an adept student of her father's ways, of the Mysteries of Metal. She came to the Uran youth in his despair and harangued him until he brought his thoughts back to the world around. At that point, she informed him that she bore him no ill will but recognized the pattern of fate in their lives. She would be both the instrument of his penance and his salvation, were he only willing. Without hesitation, the young man accepted the words of this happy spirit. She bestowed upon him her connection with the Mysteries of Metal, and resolved to be a guide to him in his life studies and a constant reminder of the cost of thoughtless mischief.

And so, the young "Third Child" of Duul and Chari took the name Chaarr - meaning "Steel" in his native tongue - along with the study of metals of all kinds. He now wanders the lands of Concord, practicing his craft to make a meagre living and for the benefit of others and accompanied - haunted and harrassed - always by Taibhse, the spirit of his sole unintended victim.

His mischevious nature continues, and he remains good natured, impulsive and full of humour; however, his mischief is now tempered by at least a measure of forethought, enforced by Taibhse's "gentle" reminders of the consequences of his previous actions.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 7, 2013)

The rustling suddenly stops, but from the _other_ direction there is a ghastly sound, a mixture of a shrill laugh, a horse's whinny and a scream. From nowhere a creature suddenly pops into view, a giant humanoid figure with long limbs and a head like a horse's skull, still bearing flakes of rotting flesh. One of its eye sockets flashes and a ball of flame bursts forth, crashing into the path where the group is standing. Seems like there really _was_ a _tagamalang_...



[sblock=OOC]
Surprise round!

Annika, Ape and Chaar take 29 fire damage, Reflex DC 16 for half
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2013)

The agile Ura leaps out of the way, escaping a great deal of the creature's fiery blast.

[sblock=OOC]Reflex Save (1d20+7=25)

Did you mean that the critter got surprise on us? Seems that way, so I'll go ahead and roll Initiative (1d20+3=7)[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=StatBlock]
*Chaarr of Ghost Stalker in Snow on the Sand*
Male Ura Oracle 4 Rogue 1
CG Tiny Humanoid
*Init *+3; *Senses *darkvision, low-light vision; Perception +10
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 armor, +3 Dex, +2 size)
*hp *48 (5d8)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+7, *Will *+5
*Weakness *oracle's curses (haunted)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker) +6 (1d10+1/x3) and
. . Iron Weapon (Kukri) +8 (1d3+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer) +6 (1d10+1/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Naginata) +6 (1d6+1/x4) and
. . Iron Weapon (Rapier) +8 (1d4+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Cestus +9 (1d3+1/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1) +8 (1d3+1/x3)
*Space *2.5 ft.; *Reach *2.5 ft.
*Special Attacks *sneak attack +1d6
*Oracle Spells Known *(CL 4):
2 (4/day) _Restoration, Lesser, Cure Moderate Wounds, Heat Metal (DC 17)_
1 (8/day) _Lead Blades, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Ant Haul (DC 16), Burning Disarm (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Stabilize, Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 15), Detect Magic, Sotto Voce (DC 15), Guidance_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *12, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *20
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+4; *CMD *15
*Feats *Extra Revelation, Extra Revelation, Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Resilient, Roof Runner
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +3, Climb +3, Craft (armor) +12, Craft (blacksmith) +12, Craft (weapons) +12, Diplomacy +10, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +0, Fly +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +10 (+11 to locate traps.), Ride +0, Sleight of Hand +7, Spellcraft +5, Stealth +12, Swim -2, Use Magic Device +10
*Languages *Imbatan, Low Imperial, Uran
*SQ *agile leaper, heat endurance, mysteries (metal), revelations (armor mastery, dance of the blades, iron weapon [cold iron, 4 minutes] [8/day], steel scarf [1d8+2] [8/day]), scavenger, trapfinding +1, tunneler +2, uran ears
*Combat Gear *Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3); *Other Gear *Masterwork Breastplate, Arrows (20), Blunt arrows (20), Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker), Iron Weapon (Kukri), Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer), Iron Weapon (Naginata), Iron Weapon (Rapier), Masterwork Cestus, Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (armor), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (blacksmith), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (weapons), Backpack, masterwork (7 @ 20.625 lbs), Belt pouch (3 @ 3 lbs), Flint and steel, Sack (empty), Silk rope, Thieves' tools, masterwork, Trail rations (2), Whetstone, 4 GP, 3 SP, 8 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su) - 1/8
Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
Trail rations - 0/2
Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3) - 3/11
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Agile Leaper* Ura gain a +8 bonus to Jump checks. Furthermore their maximum jumping distance (high and long) is not limited by their height.
*Armor Mastery (Ex)* You become more maneuverable while wearing armor. You can move at your normal speed in medium armor that is made of metal. This does not grant proficiency in armor. At 5th level, whenever you are wearing metal armor, you reduce the armor check penalt
*Dance of the Blades (Ex)* +10 Speed while wielding a metal weapon.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Heat Endurance* As desert creatures, Ura are resistant to the effects of a hot environment. They gain a +4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves made to resist the effects of hot weather.
*Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su)* You can create a melee simple or martial weapon that lasts for 1 minute for every oracle level you possess. This weapon is appropriate for your size and entirely made of metal (even if it would normally include non-metal parts, such as a spear's shaf
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Scavenger* Ura are natural scavengers, cobbling together tools and equipment from whatever they find. They gain a +2 racial bonus to Craft and Sleight of Hand checks.
*Sneak Attack +1d6* +1d6 damage if you flank your target or your target is flat-footed.
*Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su)* Melee attack deals 1d8+2 slashing damage.
*Trapfinding +1* Gain a bonus to find or disable traps, including magical ones.
*Tunneler +2* +2 bonus to Perception vs unusual stonework. Free check within 10 feet.
*Uran Ears* An Ura’s large ears give him a +2 racial bonus to Perception checks. Because an Ura finds it difficult to control the body language of his ears, however, Ura suffer a -2 penalty to Bluff checks.
--------------------
Chaarr was born 'Third Child' to Duul and Chari of Ghost Stalker lineage in the Snow on the Sand clan. His family trace their line proudly to the great warrior who hunted and slew the desert bandits who had preyed on his clan, eliminating all but the Ghost Stalker himself. The doughty warrior not only tracked down and put under the sands the entire group of bandits, he then saw fit to stalk and slay their spirits as well, so that their own line would be truly and forever erased from Conclave. It is said that the Gods bestowed their blessing and forgiveness for this vengeance by causing a foot of snow to fall on the dunes over Ghost Stalker's clanhome on the night his mission was complete.

The Gods blessed Ghost Stalker with long life, and saw fit to reward his prowess with a new wife from a nearby clan. Together with his mate, Ghost Stalker founded the Snow on the Sand clan on the site of his original clanhome, thus bringing new life from and restoring the sanctity of that cursed place.

~~~~~

The boy who would become Chaarr, being the third child of his parents, perceived that he had little responsibility to his family and clan and that his two older brothers were sufficient to carry the family honor. He grew from a beautiful infant to an impetuous youth, and as a young man spent his days getting into all sorts of mischief. On the fourteenth anniversary of his birth, his mischief was so great that his parents and clan despaired of his ever taking proper care of his honor - and that of the clan. He was judged harshly, and sent out into the world to make his own way, to grow up or to perish.

Bitter and alone, the young Ura made his way after some few misadventures to the great trading city of Ok-Tom-Bo. There he continued to use his talents for mischief and his not inconsiderable charm to pursue a frivolous life of petty crime and minor misdeeds, living one day to the next. He was not a malicious child, just thoughless and care-free.

Then one fine evening, his fate once more caught him up, and his mischief brought about the death of another. A young girl, the beautiful daughter of an iron merchant whom the miscreant Ura had decided would provide the where-with-all for his next few meals, caught him at his pilfering and made to capture him for her father. In the course of the chase, the poor lass fell to her death from the rooftops.

Devastated by this turn of events, Duul and Chari's third child spent weeks in grief and mourning, all but senseless to the turnings of the city around him. And here is where his story turns for the better, at long last.

For the young merchant's daughter, slain by the child's thoughtless behavior, was in fact not only an exceptionally generous and happy soul, gifted with a most mischievious streak herself, but also an adept student of her father's ways, of the Mysteries of Metal. She came to the Uran youth in his despair and harangued him until he brought his thoughts back to the world around. At that point, she informed him that she bore him no ill will but recognized the pattern of fate in their lives. She would be both the instrument of his penance and his salvation, were he only willing. Without hesitation, the young man accepted the words of this happy spirit. She bestowed upon him her connection with the Mysteries of Metal, and resolved to be a guide to him in his life studies and a constant reminder of the cost of thoughtless mischief.

And so, the young "Third Child" of Duul and Chari took the name Chaarr - meaning "Steel" in his native tongue - along with the study of metals of all kinds. He now wanders the lands of Concord, practicing his craft to make a meagre living and for the benefit of others and accompanied - haunted and harrassed - always by Taibhse, the spirit of his sole unintended victim.

His mischevious nature continues, and he remains good natured, impulsive and full of humour; however, his mischief is now tempered by at least a measure of forethought, enforced by Taibhse's "gentle" reminders of the consequences of his previous actions.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 8, 2013)

Did you mean that the critter got surprise on us? Seems that way, so I'll go ahead and roll Initiative (1d20+3=7)[/sblock]

OOC: Yes, that's what I meant, sorry. Normal initiative for everyone now. Note that the tagamalang appeared on the opposite side of the trail to where Mystal is hiding.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2013)

*OOC:*


can you roll the save and initiative for Ape?
Reflex is +3 and Initiative is +2. Thanks!


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 8, 2013)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> can you roll the save and initiative for Ape?
> Reflex is +3 and Initiative is +2. Thanks!




Reflex 16
Initiative 3

A mixed result!


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 8, 2013)

Mystal moves over and behind the beast still safely in the canopy.

He focuses his senses, trying to discern if the creature was some kind of elaborate illusion, since it came from behind them and was invisible until it appeared. Whole thing reeked of foul spirits...or very mischievous fey.


Initiative (1d20+10=14)


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 14, 2013)

Chaar and Ape dives out of the way of the fireball, Bijoa is just outside the area of effect, Annika is not so lucky but her natural affinity to fire protects her from much of the damage and so she is little worse off than the others.

Mystal begins to move towards the creature but before anyone can react is vanishes again. Only a faint rustling in the leaves suggests its position.

[sblock=OOC]

Ape and Chaarr take 14 fire damage.

Annika Reflex save 13, but she has Fire Resistance 10 so takes 19 fire damage.

Round One proper, Initiative:

Tagamalang - turns invisible. A Perception DC 19 will help pinpoint it.

Mystal
Chaarr
Annika
Growling Ape
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 14, 2013)

Perception (1d20+12=22)

Undettered, Mystal continues his move toward the creature
  [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], how much do I need to move to get adjacent to it? That is, do I get to attack this round?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 14, 2013)

OOC: Mystal reckons it's about 30 ft. away from him; his climb speed is 10 ft. per round although he could shadow jaunt. It's across the path, don't forget. I'll try to get a map sorted, currently looking for a forest path floorplan!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2013)

Annika mutters a curse under her breath, then flares into brighter flames as she speaks in the Spirit Tongue. Motes of fire, embers and sparks begin to whiz and whir around her, then are flung off as she gestures with her hands. They strike the spot the creature had been standing and erupt in an explosion of cinders and clinging, burning little particles!

(Glitterdust on the spot it vanished at! Positioned so as not to blind allies, of course. Will DC 15 to avoid blindness. Hee...her Charisma is pretty bad for a sorceror... But the cancellation of invisibility is not something that can be saved against at least.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2013)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4, 3:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape tries to discern where the creature went while he casts a protective spell. The magic radiates outward, which gives his allies kind of protective shelter, if they want to use it.

[sblock=ooc]

Perception +11, please roll for me, if check is less than a standard action

casts Magic Circle vs Spirits

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

CLW Wand: 48/50 charges.

Lightnings: 4->3 min/uses

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 3, 2013)

Annika's spell just catches the creature, which has moved a little to its left, still in the trees, and about 10 ft. from Mystal's position. Although only partly covered by the glittering motes, the effect is enough to spoil its invisibility.

[sblock=OOC]
Mystal - move closer
Annika - Glitterdust, affects creature
Ape - Protection from Spirits [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], Chaar to act this round as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2013)

As soon as Chaarr can see the creature once more, he flings out an arm. The sleeve of his shirt lengthens, stretching impossibly long to snap in the horsey face before returning instantly to it's original size. Even as he's attacking, the courageous little warrior-priest moves toward the foe.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Steel Scarf Attack (1d20+8=12, 1d8+2=8)
Move: Close to just out of the monster's reach.
[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=StatBlock]
*Chaarr of Ghost Stalker in Snow on the Sand*
Male Ura Oracle 4 Rogue 1
CG Tiny Humanoid
*Init *+3; *Senses *darkvision, low-light vision; Perception +10
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 armor, +3 Dex, +2 size)
*hp *48 (5d8)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+7, *Will *+5
*Weakness *oracle's curses (haunted)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker) +6 (1d10+1/x3) and
. . Iron Weapon (Kukri) +8 (1d3+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer) +6 (1d10+1/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Naginata) +6 (1d6+1/x4) and
. . Iron Weapon (Rapier) +8 (1d4+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Cestus +9 (1d3+1/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1) +8 (1d3+1/x3)
*Space *2.5 ft.; *Reach *2.5 ft.
*Special Attacks *sneak attack +1d6
*Oracle Spells Known *(CL 4):
2 (4/day) _Restoration, Lesser, Cure Moderate Wounds, Heat Metal (DC 17)_
1 (8/day) _Lead Blades, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Ant Haul (DC 16), Burning Disarm (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Stabilize, Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 15), Detect Magic, Sotto Voce (DC 15), Guidance_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *12, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *20
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+4; *CMD *15
*Feats *Extra Revelation, Extra Revelation, Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Resilient, Roof Runner
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +3, Climb +3, Craft (armor) +12, Craft (blacksmith) +12, Craft (weapons) +12, Diplomacy +10, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +0, Fly +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +10 (+11 to locate traps.), Ride +0, Sleight of Hand +7, Spellcraft +5, Stealth +12, Swim -2, Use Magic Device +10
*Languages *Imbatan, Low Imperial, Uran
*SQ *agile leaper, heat endurance, mysteries (metal), revelations (armor mastery, dance of the blades, iron weapon [cold iron, 4 minutes] [8/day], steel scarf [1d8+2] [8/day]), scavenger, trapfinding +1, tunneler +2, uran ears
*Combat Gear *Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3); *Other Gear *Masterwork Breastplate, Arrows (20), Blunt arrows (20), Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker), Iron Weapon (Kukri), Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer), Iron Weapon (Naginata), Iron Weapon (Rapier), Masterwork Cestus, Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (armor), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (blacksmith), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (weapons), Backpack, masterwork (7 @ 20.625 lbs), Belt pouch (3 @ 3 lbs), Flint and steel, Sack (empty), Silk rope, Thieves' tools, masterwork, Trail rations (2), Whetstone, 4 GP, 3 SP, 8 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su) - 1/8
Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
Trail rations - 0/2
Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3) - 3/11
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Agile Leaper* Ura gain a +8 bonus to Jump checks. Furthermore their maximum jumping distance (high and long) is not limited by their height.
*Armor Mastery (Ex)* You become more maneuverable while wearing armor. You can move at your normal speed in medium armor that is made of metal. This does not grant proficiency in armor. At 5th level, whenever you are wearing metal armor, you reduce the armor check penalt
*Dance of the Blades (Ex)* +10 Speed while wielding a metal weapon.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Heat Endurance* As desert creatures, Ura are resistant to the effects of a hot environment. They gain a +4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves made to resist the effects of hot weather.
*Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su)* You can create a melee simple or martial weapon that lasts for 1 minute for every oracle level you possess. This weapon is appropriate for your size and entirely made of metal (even if it would normally include non-metal parts, such as a spear's shaf
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Scavenger* Ura are natural scavengers, cobbling together tools and equipment from whatever they find. They gain a +2 racial bonus to Craft and Sleight of Hand checks.
*Sneak Attack +1d6* +1d6 damage if you flank your target or your target is flat-footed.
*Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su)* Melee attack deals 1d8+2 slashing damage.
*Trapfinding +1* Gain a bonus to find or disable traps, including magical ones.
*Tunneler +2* +2 bonus to Perception vs unusual stonework. Free check within 10 feet.
*Uran Ears* An Ura’s large ears give him a +2 racial bonus to Perception checks. Because an Ura finds it difficult to control the body language of his ears, however, Ura suffer a -2 penalty to Bluff checks.
--------------------
Chaarr was born 'Third Child' to Duul and Chari of Ghost Stalker lineage in the Snow on the Sand clan. His family trace their line proudly to the great warrior who hunted and slew the desert bandits who had preyed on his clan, eliminating all but the Ghost Stalker himself. The doughty warrior not only tracked down and put under the sands the entire group of bandits, he then saw fit to stalk and slay their spirits as well, so that their own line would be truly and forever erased from Conclave. It is said that the Gods bestowed their blessing and forgiveness for this vengeance by causing a foot of snow to fall on the dunes over Ghost Stalker's clanhome on the night his mission was complete.

The Gods blessed Ghost Stalker with long life, and saw fit to reward his prowess with a new wife from a nearby clan. Together with his mate, Ghost Stalker founded the Snow on the Sand clan on the site of his original clanhome, thus bringing new life from and restoring the sanctity of that cursed place.

~~~~~

The boy who would become Chaarr, being the third child of his parents, perceived that he had little responsibility to his family and clan and that his two older brothers were sufficient to carry the family honor. He grew from a beautiful infant to an impetuous youth, and as a young man spent his days getting into all sorts of mischief. On the fourteenth anniversary of his birth, his mischief was so great that his parents and clan despaired of his ever taking proper care of his honor - and that of the clan. He was judged harshly, and sent out into the world to make his own way, to grow up or to perish.

Bitter and alone, the young Ura made his way after some few misadventures to the great trading city of Ok-Tom-Bo. There he continued to use his talents for mischief and his not inconsiderable charm to pursue a frivolous life of petty crime and minor misdeeds, living one day to the next. He was not a malicious child, just thoughless and care-free.

Then one fine evening, his fate once more caught him up, and his mischief brought about the death of another. A young girl, the beautiful daughter of an iron merchant whom the miscreant Ura had decided would provide the where-with-all for his next few meals, caught him at his pilfering and made to capture him for her father. In the course of the chase, the poor lass fell to her death from the rooftops.

Devastated by this turn of events, Duul and Chari's third child spent weeks in grief and mourning, all but senseless to the turnings of the city around him. And here is where his story turns for the better, at long last.

For the young merchant's daughter, slain by the child's thoughtless behavior, was in fact not only an exceptionally generous and happy soul, gifted with a most mischievious streak herself, but also an adept student of her father's ways, of the Mysteries of Metal. She came to the Uran youth in his despair and harangued him until he brought his thoughts back to the world around. At that point, she informed him that she bore him no ill will but recognized the pattern of fate in their lives. She would be both the instrument of his penance and his salvation, were he only willing. Without hesitation, the young man accepted the words of this happy spirit. She bestowed upon him her connection with the Mysteries of Metal, and resolved to be a guide to him in his life studies and a constant reminder of the cost of thoughtless mischief.

And so, the young "Third Child" of Duul and Chari took the name Chaarr - meaning "Steel" in his native tongue - along with the study of metals of all kinds. He now wanders the lands of Concord, practicing his craft to make a meagre living and for the benefit of others and accompanied - haunted and harrassed - always by Taibhse, the spirit of his sole unintended victim.

His mischevious nature continues, and he remains good natured, impulsive and full of humour; however, his mischief is now tempered by at least a measure of forethought, enforced by Taibhse's "gentle" reminders of the consequences of his previous actions.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 5, 2013)

Chaar's sleeve misses the tagamalang and instead slices a branch of a tree. The spirit creature flies up and out of the trees, hovering about 10 ft. above the group on the path. It points an outstretched finger at Annika, who feels weariness threaten to overtake her.

[sblock=OOC]
Chaar's attack misses.

Tagamalang - move, SLA on Annika, [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Will save please (DC 16)

Initiative for next round:
Mystal
Annika
Chaar
Ape
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 5, 2013)

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION]: Is it close enough to Mystal to be attacked with Focused Move? (for some extra damage)... also, what would be the skill needed to recognize that it can take some extra damage from silver (this is only OOC guess, but how would Mystal know such?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


Is Annika near enough to Ape to benefit from his protective circle? Ape's action will a bit depend on her save.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 9, 2013)

OOC: Map attached, hopefully that should answer both questions. Plan view and side view included.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


I still have Health/Grace on the character, would someone remind me please how is it calculated? There was some discussion of abandoning it and I notice that new characters all have HP. Help?







Mystal observes the giant creature and swings on a branch closer to it. Unaware of the threat until mere moments before the attack, the creature cannot defend, but it's bulk sways the branches so much that Mystal is flung up at the exact moment of the attack.

Little swordsage quickly recovers and swirls his small weapon in strange pattern, preparing to unleash the fire inherent in the metal in case the monster attacks.

Drain vitality vs AC; damage (1d20+10+2=14, 1d4-1+4+4=9) - I don't think even touch AC is 14 (monster is flat-footed vs stealthed attack, right?)
OOC: Mystal is in giant killing stance and he just missed with Drain Vitality - also use Fire Riposte if the monster attacks.

[sblock=Mystal Marr]
Strength............10-2 (-1)
Dexterity...........16+2 (+4)...........Small Size, Speed 20 ft.
Constitution......12 (+1)............Initiative: +10, BAB: +4; Grapple: +3
Intelligence.......12 (+1)............Melee: +3 (+7 Finesse), Ranged: +7
Wisdom...........15+2+1 (+4)............Total HP: ?
Charisma..........8 (-1)...............Fortitude: +1+1, Reflex: +4+4+1, Will: +4+4

Active Stance: Giant Killing Stance (+2 to hit and +4 to damage to creatures larger then Mystal)

Readied maneuvers:
Fire Riposte
Stone Bones
Drain Vitality
Mind over Body
Sapphire Nightmare Blade
Shadow Jaunt
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2013)

Annika closes her eyes, pained, as she tries to fight off the evil magic that worms its way into her. Flames flare up brightly, and she makes a slashing gesture with her hand. "Enough!"

(Will save 17) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4017919/

Her exclamation is accompanied by a screeching pillar of flame that rips from the burning aura around her and tracks across the creature where it hovers! Unfortunately, in her anger, the blast is poorly aimed and it easily ducks out of the way.

(Scorching Ray, rolled 7 to hit) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4017921/


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 9, 2013)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4, 3:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape's form twists and shifts as he changes to his animal form in preparation to enter the fight more directly.

[sblock=ooc]

changes shape to animal form

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

CLW Wand: 48/50 charges.

Lightnings: 4->3 min/uses

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 12, 2013)

Ape swings out as far as he can, bouncing on the end of a flexible branch, but his strike just misses the tagamalang. Annika's fiery ray streak past the hovering monster, whilst Bijoa ducks for cover in the undergrowth and Ape transforms into his baboon shape.

OOC: [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], Chaarr up next.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2013)

An Uran curse flies from Chaarr's mouth as the tagamalang flits to the trees and out of the little warrior's reach. He abandon's previous plans and once more sends his sleeve streaking through the air.

[sblock=Actions]
Invisible Castle is down - would you mind rolling for me, Dr. S?

Standard: Steel Scarf Attack (1d20+8, 1d8+2)
Move: None.
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=StatBlock]
*Chaarr of Ghost Stalker in Snow on the Sand*
Male Ura Oracle 4 Rogue 1
CG Tiny Humanoid
*Init *+3; *Senses *darkvision, low-light vision; Perception +10
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 armor, +3 Dex, +2 size)
*hp *48 (5d8)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+7, *Will *+5
*Weakness *oracle's curses (haunted)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker) +6 (1d10+1/x3) and
. . Iron Weapon (Kukri) +8 (1d3+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer) +6 (1d10+1/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Naginata) +6 (1d6+1/x4) and
. . Iron Weapon (Rapier) +8 (1d4+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Cestus +9 (1d3+1/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1) +8 (1d3+1/x3)
*Space *2.5 ft.; *Reach *2.5 ft.
*Special Attacks *sneak attack +1d6
*Oracle Spells Known *(CL 4):
2 (4/day) _Restoration, Lesser, Cure Moderate Wounds, Heat Metal (DC 17)_
1 (8/day) _Lead Blades, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Ant Haul (DC 16), Burning Disarm (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Stabilize, Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 15), Detect Magic, Sotto Voce (DC 15), Guidance_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *12, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *20
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+4; *CMD *15
*Feats *Extra Revelation, Extra Revelation, Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Resilient, Roof Runner
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +3, Climb +3, Craft (armor) +12, Craft (blacksmith) +12, Craft (weapons) +12, Diplomacy +10, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +0, Fly +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +10 (+11 to locate traps.), Ride +0, Sleight of Hand +7, Spellcraft +5, Stealth +12, Swim -2, Use Magic Device +10
*Languages *Imbatan, Low Imperial, Uran
*SQ *agile leaper, heat endurance, mysteries (metal), revelations (armor mastery, dance of the blades, iron weapon [cold iron, 4 minutes] [8/day], steel scarf [1d8+2] [8/day]), scavenger, trapfinding +1, tunneler +2, uran ears
*Combat Gear *Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3); *Other Gear *Masterwork Breastplate, Arrows (20), Blunt arrows (20), Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker), Iron Weapon (Kukri), Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer), Iron Weapon (Naginata), Iron Weapon (Rapier), Masterwork Cestus, Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (armor), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (blacksmith), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (weapons), Backpack, masterwork (7 @ 20.625 lbs), Belt pouch (3 @ 3 lbs), Flint and steel, Sack (empty), Silk rope, Thieves' tools, masterwork, Trail rations (2), Whetstone, 4 GP, 3 SP, 8 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su) - 1/8
Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
Trail rations - 0/2
Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3) - 3/11
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Agile Leaper* Ura gain a +8 bonus to Jump checks. Furthermore their maximum jumping distance (high and long) is not limited by their height.
*Armor Mastery (Ex)* You become more maneuverable while wearing armor. You can move at your normal speed in medium armor that is made of metal. This does not grant proficiency in armor. At 5th level, whenever you are wearing metal armor, you reduce the armor check penalt
*Dance of the Blades (Ex)* +10 Speed while wielding a metal weapon.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Heat Endurance* As desert creatures, Ura are resistant to the effects of a hot environment. They gain a +4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves made to resist the effects of hot weather.
*Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su)* You can create a melee simple or martial weapon that lasts for 1 minute for every oracle level you possess. This weapon is appropriate for your size and entirely made of metal (even if it would normally include non-metal parts, such as a spear's shaf
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Scavenger* Ura are natural scavengers, cobbling together tools and equipment from whatever they find. They gain a +2 racial bonus to Craft and Sleight of Hand checks.
*Sneak Attack +1d6* +1d6 damage if you flank your target or your target is flat-footed.
*Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su)* Melee attack deals 1d8+2 slashing damage.
*Trapfinding +1* Gain a bonus to find or disable traps, including magical ones.
*Tunneler +2* +2 bonus to Perception vs unusual stonework. Free check within 10 feet.
*Uran Ears* An Ura’s large ears give him a +2 racial bonus to Perception checks. Because an Ura finds it difficult to control the body language of his ears, however, Ura suffer a -2 penalty to Bluff checks.
--------------------
Chaarr was born 'Third Child' to Duul and Chari of Ghost Stalker lineage in the Snow on the Sand clan. His family trace their line proudly to the great warrior who hunted and slew the desert bandits who had preyed on his clan, eliminating all but the Ghost Stalker himself. The doughty warrior not only tracked down and put under the sands the entire group of bandits, he then saw fit to stalk and slay their spirits as well, so that their own line would be truly and forever erased from Conclave. It is said that the Gods bestowed their blessing and forgiveness for this vengeance by causing a foot of snow to fall on the dunes over Ghost Stalker's clanhome on the night his mission was complete.

The Gods blessed Ghost Stalker with long life, and saw fit to reward his prowess with a new wife from a nearby clan. Together with his mate, Ghost Stalker founded the Snow on the Sand clan on the site of his original clanhome, thus bringing new life from and restoring the sanctity of that cursed place.

~~~~~

The boy who would become Chaarr, being the third child of his parents, perceived that he had little responsibility to his family and clan and that his two older brothers were sufficient to carry the family honor. He grew from a beautiful infant to an impetuous youth, and as a young man spent his days getting into all sorts of mischief. On the fourteenth anniversary of his birth, his mischief was so great that his parents and clan despaired of his ever taking proper care of his honor - and that of the clan. He was judged harshly, and sent out into the world to make his own way, to grow up or to perish.

Bitter and alone, the young Ura made his way after some few misadventures to the great trading city of Ok-Tom-Bo. There he continued to use his talents for mischief and his not inconsiderable charm to pursue a frivolous life of petty crime and minor misdeeds, living one day to the next. He was not a malicious child, just thoughless and care-free.

Then one fine evening, his fate once more caught him up, and his mischief brought about the death of another. A young girl, the beautiful daughter of an iron merchant whom the miscreant Ura had decided would provide the where-with-all for his next few meals, caught him at his pilfering and made to capture him for her father. In the course of the chase, the poor lass fell to her death from the rooftops.

Devastated by this turn of events, Duul and Chari's third child spent weeks in grief and mourning, all but senseless to the turnings of the city around him. And here is where his story turns for the better, at long last.

For the young merchant's daughter, slain by the child's thoughtless behavior, was in fact not only an exceptionally generous and happy soul, gifted with a most mischievious streak herself, but also an adept student of her father's ways, of the Mysteries of Metal. She came to the Uran youth in his despair and harangued him until he brought his thoughts back to the world around. At that point, she informed him that she bore him no ill will but recognized the pattern of fate in their lives. She would be both the instrument of his penance and his salvation, were he only willing. Without hesitation, the young man accepted the words of this happy spirit. She bestowed upon him her connection with the Mysteries of Metal, and resolved to be a guide to him in his life studies and a constant reminder of the cost of thoughtless mischief.

And so, the young "Third Child" of Duul and Chari took the name Chaarr - meaning "Steel" in his native tongue - along with the study of metals of all kinds. He now wanders the lands of Concord, practicing his craft to make a meagre living and for the benefit of others and accompanied - haunted and harrassed - always by Taibhse, the spirit of his sole unintended victim.

His mischevious nature continues, and he remains good natured, impulsive and full of humour; however, his mischief is now tempered by at least a measure of forethought, enforced by Taibhse's "gentle" reminders of the consequences of his previous actions.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 12, 2013)

Chaar's metallic sleeve cuts a large gash across the torso of the tagamalang. It flies up, and then back down the path.

"It's heading for the village!" cries Bijoa.

[sblock=OOC]
Chaar - Sleeve attack 20+8 = 28, confirm 13+8=21, critical hit, for 2d8+4=13 damage.

Tagamalang - full retreat, puts it another 30 ft. up (40 ft. in total) and 90 ft. back down the path.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2013)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4, 3:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape starts to chant to the spirits of the air to lend their help...

[sblock=ooc]

casting summon nature's ally II. fullround action. The small air elemental/spirit will appear at the start of the next round.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

CLW Wand: 48/50 charges.

Lightnings: 4->3 min/uses

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2013)

Annika's curse becomes a shrill shriek as she erupts into fire and feathers and soars up in her avian shape to give pursuit in the sky!

(OOC - Standard action to change, then move up to 80' to stay in pursuit. And if someone wouldn't mind picking up her stuff...that'd be nice. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2013)

As Annika's eagle form flies off in pursuit of the tagamalang, Ape's air spirit pops into being. Annika closes in on the creature, which tries to turn invisible again, but leaves a glittering outline from her spell.

Bijoa looks up in amazement as the two figures vanish over the treetops, shading his eyes with a hand.

[sblock=OOC]
Relative rates currently put Annika about 40 ft. from the tagamalang. She's 80 ft. away from the rest of the party and it's ahead of her.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 30, 2013)

Mystal races through the branches hoping at the end of his run for extra distance and disappearing at the end of the jump into the shadow of one of the great trees. To those observant enough (gods and spirits of watchfulness?) he finishes his jump 50' ahead, just in front of Annika and above still in the branches.









*OOC:*


Full move, using Extreme Leap to add 10' to his normal movement and then shadow jaunting 50' ahead...it should be total of 80' unless "running" adds few more feet...


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2013)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 51/51, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells:  1:5/5, 2:4/4, 3:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape quickly orders the air spirit to get and stop (attack) the tagamalang. Then he starts to pick up Annika's equipment before he starts his own pursuit.

[sblock=ooc]

not sure how long picking up the stuff takes. remaining actions to follow the spirit.

air elemental moves after tagamalang.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 5, DC: 13+spell level)
 infinite/Day Level 0: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify  Food and Drink, Read Magic
 5/Day Level 1: Faerie Fire, Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect  Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
 4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Animal Aspect, Ball  Lightning
3/Day Level3: Summon Nature's Ally III, Magic Circle vs Spirits

CLW Wand: 48/50 charges.


Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2013)

Chaarr also runs down the path in pursuit of the fleeing Tagamalang.
_______________






[sblock=StatBlock]
*Chaarr of Ghost Stalker in Snow on the Sand*
Male Ura Oracle 4 Rogue 1
CG Tiny Humanoid
*Init *+3; *Senses *darkvision, low-light vision; Perception +10
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 armor, +3 Dex, +2 size)
*hp *48 (5d8)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+7, *Will *+5
*Weakness *oracle's curses (haunted)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker) +6 (1d10+1/x3) and
. . Iron Weapon (Kukri) +8 (1d3+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer) +6 (1d10+1/x2) and
. . Iron Weapon (Naginata) +6 (1d6+1/x4) and
. . Iron Weapon (Rapier) +8 (1d4+1/18-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Cestus +9 (1d3+1/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1) +8 (1d3+1/x3)
*Space *2.5 ft.; *Reach *2.5 ft.
*Special Attacks *sneak attack +1d6
*Oracle Spells Known *(CL 4):
2 (4/day) _Restoration, Lesser, Cure Moderate Wounds, Heat Metal (DC 17)_
1 (8/day) _Lead Blades, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Ant Haul (DC 16), Burning Disarm (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Stabilize, Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 15), Detect Magic, Sotto Voce (DC 15), Guidance_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *12, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *20
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+4; *CMD *15
*Feats *Extra Revelation, Extra Revelation, Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Resilient, Roof Runner
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +3, Climb +3, Craft (armor) +12, Craft (blacksmith) +12, Craft (weapons) +12, Diplomacy +10, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +0, Fly +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +10 (+11 to locate traps.), Ride +0, Sleight of Hand +7, Spellcraft +5, Stealth +12, Swim -2, Use Magic Device +10
*Languages *Imbatan, Low Imperial, Uran
*SQ *agile leaper, heat endurance, mysteries (metal), revelations (armor mastery, dance of the blades, iron weapon [cold iron, 4 minutes] [8/day], steel scarf [1d8+2] [8/day]), scavenger, trapfinding +1, tunneler +2, uran ears
*Combat Gear *Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3); *Other Gear *Masterwork Breastplate, Arrows (20), Blunt arrows (20), Iron Weapon (Earth Breaker), Iron Weapon (Kukri), Iron Weapon (Lucerne Hammer), Iron Weapon (Naginata), Iron Weapon (Rapier), Masterwork Cestus, Shortbow, Comp. (Str +1), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (armor), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (blacksmith), Artisan's tools, masterworkCraft (weapons), Backpack, masterwork (7 @ 20.625 lbs), Belt pouch (3 @ 3 lbs), Flint and steel, Sack (empty), Silk rope, Thieves' tools, masterwork, Trail rations (2), Whetstone, 4 GP, 3 SP, 8 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su) - 1/8
Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
Trail rations - 0/2
Wand of Burning Hands (CL 3) - 3/11
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Agile Leaper* Ura gain a +8 bonus to Jump checks. Furthermore their maximum jumping distance (high and long) is not limited by their height.
*Armor Mastery (Ex)* You become more maneuverable while wearing armor. You can move at your normal speed in medium armor that is made of metal. This does not grant proficiency in armor. At 5th level, whenever you are wearing metal armor, you reduce the armor check penalt
*Dance of the Blades (Ex)* +10 Speed while wielding a metal weapon.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Heat Endurance* As desert creatures, Ura are resistant to the effects of a hot environment. They gain a +4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves made to resist the effects of hot weather.
*Iron Weapon (cold iron, 4 minutes) (8/day) (Su)* You can create a melee simple or martial weapon that lasts for 1 minute for every oracle level you possess. This weapon is appropriate for your size and entirely made of metal (even if it would normally include non-metal parts, such as a spear's shaf
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Scavenger* Ura are natural scavengers, cobbling together tools and equipment from whatever they find. They gain a +2 racial bonus to Craft and Sleight of Hand checks.
*Sneak Attack +1d6* +1d6 damage if you flank your target or your target is flat-footed.
*Steel Scarf (1d8+2) (8/day) (Su)* Melee attack deals 1d8+2 slashing damage.
*Trapfinding +1* Gain a bonus to find or disable traps, including magical ones.
*Tunneler +2* +2 bonus to Perception vs unusual stonework. Free check within 10 feet.
*Uran Ears* An Ura’s large ears give him a +2 racial bonus to Perception checks. Because an Ura finds it difficult to control the body language of his ears, however, Ura suffer a -2 penalty to Bluff checks.
--------------------
Chaarr was born 'Third Child' to Duul and Chari of Ghost Stalker lineage in the Snow on the Sand clan. His family trace their line proudly to the great warrior who hunted and slew the desert bandits who had preyed on his clan, eliminating all but the Ghost Stalker himself. The doughty warrior not only tracked down and put under the sands the entire group of bandits, he then saw fit to stalk and slay their spirits as well, so that their own line would be truly and forever erased from Conclave. It is said that the Gods bestowed their blessing and forgiveness for this vengeance by causing a foot of snow to fall on the dunes over Ghost Stalker's clanhome on the night his mission was complete.

The Gods blessed Ghost Stalker with long life, and saw fit to reward his prowess with a new wife from a nearby clan. Together with his mate, Ghost Stalker founded the Snow on the Sand clan on the site of his original clanhome, thus bringing new life from and restoring the sanctity of that cursed place.

~~~~~

The boy who would become Chaarr, being the third child of his parents, perceived that he had little responsibility to his family and clan and that his two older brothers were sufficient to carry the family honor. He grew from a beautiful infant to an impetuous youth, and as a young man spent his days getting into all sorts of mischief. On the fourteenth anniversary of his birth, his mischief was so great that his parents and clan despaired of his ever taking proper care of his honor - and that of the clan. He was judged harshly, and sent out into the world to make his own way, to grow up or to perish.

Bitter and alone, the young Ura made his way after some few misadventures to the great trading city of Ok-Tom-Bo. There he continued to use his talents for mischief and his not inconsiderable charm to pursue a frivolous life of petty crime and minor misdeeds, living one day to the next. He was not a malicious child, just thoughless and care-free.

Then one fine evening, his fate once more caught him up, and his mischief brought about the death of another. A young girl, the beautiful daughter of an iron merchant whom the miscreant Ura had decided would provide the where-with-all for his next few meals, caught him at his pilfering and made to capture him for her father. In the course of the chase, the poor lass fell to her death from the rooftops.

Devastated by this turn of events, Duul and Chari's third child spent weeks in grief and mourning, all but senseless to the turnings of the city around him. And here is where his story turns for the better, at long last.

For the young merchant's daughter, slain by the child's thoughtless behavior, was in fact not only an exceptionally generous and happy soul, gifted with a most mischievious streak herself, but also an adept student of her father's ways, of the Mysteries of Metal. She came to the Uran youth in his despair and harangued him until he brought his thoughts back to the world around. At that point, she informed him that she bore him no ill will but recognized the pattern of fate in their lives. She would be both the instrument of his penance and his salvation, were he only willing. Without hesitation, the young man accepted the words of this happy spirit. She bestowed upon him her connection with the Mysteries of Metal, and resolved to be a guide to him in his life studies and a constant reminder of the cost of thoughtless mischief.

And so, the young "Third Child" of Duul and Chari took the name Chaarr - meaning "Steel" in his native tongue - along with the study of metals of all kinds. He now wanders the lands of Concord, practicing his craft to make a meagre living and for the benefit of others and accompanied - haunted and harrassed - always by Taibhse, the spirit of his sole unintended victim.

His mischevious nature continues, and he remains good natured, impulsive and full of humour; however, his mischief is now tempered by at least a measure of forethought, enforced by Taibhse's "gentle" reminders of the consequences of his previous actions.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 6, 2013)

The tagamalang may have had a head start, but Annika and the air spirit are faster, and they soon catch up with it, even able to outflank it. The spirit, gathering up a swirl of leaves from the treetops as it flies, lams into the tagamalang.

Meanwhile, with a rustle of branches as he passes like a darting smoke, Mystal too catches up with the dogfight; however, the combatants are currently flying 20 ft. above the top of the forest canopy.

On the ground, Ape is fast, but not as fast as the rest. Chaar's small size counts against him in a footrace, but Bijoa trots up alongside him.

"May I carry you, master desert spirit?" he asks.

[sblock=OOC]
Air elemental - attacks tagamalang, hits for 5 damage.

Initiative order is Mystal, then Annika - the other two can catch up next round at run speed. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


Dr. Simon, Chaarr moves at +10' when he's wielding a metal weapon (_Dance of the Blades_ ability from his Metal Mystery). He's wearing a Cestus, so in spite of his small size he moves at 30'


----------



## Neurotic (May 6, 2013)

Mystal eyes the distance to the giant spirit. Since there is nothing he can do at such range, he focuses inward regaining his equilibrium and feeling the shadows around himself once again.

OOC: swift action: change into fire stance
standard: recover all expended maneuvers
Move: come under the combatants and wait for an opportunity to strike


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2013)

Bijoa trots up alongside Chaar.

"May I carry you, master desert spirit?" he asks.

But the ura is faster than his tiny size would suggest, and he almost keeps pace with Growling Ape, running along in baboon form.

[sblock=OOC] [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] - Annika up next
[/sblock]


----------

